# Big Reaper 2017: sign up & discussion!



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Here it is!!!! The 2017 main Secret Reaper!! Lets have a good time with this, keep it light hearted!!!! PLEASE read all the rules, a lot of the issues could be solved simply by reading them 


ATTENTION: NEW RULES!!!!!!

You MUST have a minimum of 15 posts if you are a new member.. I feel bad implementing this, but due to circumstances that have come up in the past, I feel it is best! I am sorry if it is a hardship, but it will show who is willing to be on the forum and actively be a part of it..


This is the main thread for discussion, and of course the info for signing up! , there will be a separate thread for the likes and dislikes.


*


Start of sign up:
July 14, 2017

Ending date for sign up:
August 15, 2017



Shipping Deadline:

Sept. 15, 2017

Rules:

1. The values of the gift must be $20.00, give or take a dollar or so, 

2. The gift can be homemade, store bought, or a combination of the 2.

3. gift must be related Halloween or magical themes

4.You must get a tracking number when shipping your gift

5. You must PM Bethene when you ship, along with the tracking number

6 Post on the pictures thread that you received your gift, AND POST PICTURES OF YOUR GIFTS, this is VERY IMPORTANT!!!!! your reaper will want to know that your gift arrived safely, so please please do this!!!!!

7.. if you are having a issue with sending a gift, please contact me to see if it can be resolved : if I don't know I can't fix things, I might be able to work with you on things, so PLEASE contact me!


if you agree to these terms and would like to participate, please message Bethene with the following information:

Name and address
likes, dislikes, themes if any, and any other info you feel might help your victim (example< out door haunt, indoor party, etc) PLEASE,, make it as detailed as possible, it makes it so much easier !!! 
shipping preference : any where, USA only, USA and Canada only, Canada only, Europe, etc.

Have fun every one, lets make this as great a secret reaper as last year*


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

I'm in! I'm in! I'm in!


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

I'm in!!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

WOOHOO ME TOO!!

PMing info now!


----------



## meltyface (Sep 13, 2012)

Pick me! Pick me! 

Last year was so AMAZING getting the NECRONOMICON I always wanted!


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

I am in too!!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

*Big Reaper 2017 sign up info and discussion thread*

a great start!


----------



## A little bit scary (Jul 21, 2015)

So IN!! Definitely one of my favorite Halloween traditions.


----------



## Mistress of the Abyss (Sep 21, 2007)

OH! Mememememememememememeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

Ah, I see it's a sticky post this year. Very good, very good, no worrying about bumping. Good good good.


----------



## Tye Rannosaurus (Aug 26, 2014)

YES YES YES! Every year I've been a participant it's been amazing and I can't wait for this year to be even better! Thank you, Bethene! Thank you for doing this every year!


----------



## guttercat33 (Jun 18, 2010)

Yay let the reaping begin I'm so excited this is my highlight every year


----------



## Kenneth (Feb 14, 2014)

Sistah's!! Tis time!!


----------



## Godcrusher (Sep 21, 2015)

Im in. I will PM my info tomorrow.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

I'm in! I'll work on my likes dislikes list


----------



## Halloweeeiner (Sep 20, 2007)

I'm in!! Will PM you later Bethene


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

yay, I am so happy to see so much interest!!!!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

This is the pick-me-up I need! Working on my first prop of the year and though I've never lost the Halloween bug, it has been resuscitated. 

I'm hoping my victim will give me a bit of a challenge too! I have several unfinished creations that I can customize to my victim's liking, but not afraid to venture into unfamiliar territory either!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Hello everyone, has it been a year already? Wheeeew! I'm throwing my witch hat in again, it's always fun! Good to see so many familiar names right off the bat. (No pun intended, insert bat emotional here)


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980 (Jul 12, 2010)

I'm in again this year. Let me get my likes/dislikes together.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

we have 8 officially signed up! woo hoo.... !!!


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

My little fiends are ready....


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

I'm going to get out in the garage and locate crafting items to get prepared! I can't wait to start making things!! Im stalking everyone who has a list so far haha....


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

those who posted likes lists, but have not gotten to me with a pm, remember to send me your info!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Nice picture Auditor! Someone throw fairy dust my way when its time to stalk Bethene's house from the bushes, it's always a great party!


----------



## Godcrusher (Sep 21, 2015)

PM sent


----------



## McBernes (Mar 10, 2015)

Crap....missed sign up by ONE day! Is it absolutely too late to sign up?


----------



## Godcrusher (Sep 21, 2015)

McBernes said:


> Crap....missed sign up by ONE day! Is it absolutely too late to sign up?


You didnt miss it. Sign up ends 8/15


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

we officially have 12, and yes, McBernes, you are in, number 12!


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

Guess I'll throw my hat into the ring again this year. The gerbils were quite put out to have put in the work of spying last year, only to have us not participate. Nothing worse than cranky gerbils.


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

bethene said:


> we officially have 12, and yes, McBernes, you are in, number 12!


Hey, does that make me 13?


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Count me in  ♥


----------



## Kenneth (Feb 14, 2014)

PM sent and likes posted!

Now the wait....


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

Im in. Auditor took number 13 on purpose. Lol


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

I'm in! It will be my first, so I'm looking forward to participating 

Will PM you my list soon....


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

yay, more victims for us!


yes, Auditor,, you are number 13........
Hallo, glad you are joining us..
Marthasvinyard, we love new folks joining us!


----------



## Eviejenn (Aug 10, 2014)

I'd love to join in this year! It will be my first time, so I'll go back and check out what everyone did in previous years.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

hey, seems people are really ready to go this year. this is great. this will be fun.


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

OMG I am so in. I will get my list together quickly and get signed up. Thank you Bethene!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

officaially 16!!!


----------



## amyml (May 21, 2012)

I'm in! I'm working on my list right now, and then I'll officially sign up!


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

hallorenescene said:


> Im in. Auditor took number 13 on purpose. Lol


Yes, yes I did! Here, have a cocktail


----------



## tzgirls123 (Mar 22, 2016)

I'm So excited!!! I will get my list together asap!! Glad I came on the computer to see the sign up, because my phone did not show me the Sticky!!
I'm In!!!


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

How many are we up to now ? ?


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

victim.....victim....victim....


----------



## kmeyer1313 (Jan 25, 2012)

I'm in! Getting my list together....

must.....have....victim....


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

*Big Reaper 2017 sign up info and discussion thread*

a coctail! enjoy number 13. the coctail is delicious. say. whats that little fellow slurping out of my coctail. hahaha. he just fell in. looks like a gerbil in a coctail jacket. lmao.


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

hallorenescene said:


> a coctail! enjoy number 13. the coctail is delicious. say. whats that little fellow slurping out of my coctail. hahaha. he just fell in. looks like a gerbil in a coctail jacket. lmao.


We call him Hugh. Useless as a spy, but a whole lot of fun.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

The Reaping always kickstarts the season


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

We are up to 21!!!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Can not think of a better post for my 10,000 post 

I am in sending info now


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

bethene said:


> those who posted likes lists, but have not gotten to me with a pm, remember to send me your info! [/QUOTE
> 
> Need to finish updating my list!


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

UGH. Test post, because I have replied TWICE now and neither showed. This site is exasperating now!!!!


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

I am rising from the grave for this, but please know, if you do not see me around the forums, I have been sucked back into the catacombs.

I don't mean to turn this into a rant, but I have had SERIOUS login issues since the takeover. I haven't even been here for months, because it's so difficult to log in, now. I will try my best to keep clearing the stupid cookies to get here, but I do not trust being able to log in, when necessary. I am 100% reachable via FB though, no issues there, so if I disappear from here, I can always be reached there...unless I'm really dead of course, but then someone surely has an Ouija, right?

Basically, I will not shirk my reaper duties. If I can't get back in somehow (trust issues!), I will still participate if info can be given to me offsite. I may not be able to post photos of my gifts though, if I'm totally unable to get back in. (WHY is it so difficult? I'm done whining now)

Likes:

Absolutely anything on this list can be seconhand or handmade. Nothing has to be brand new. I don't mind if items show wear and tear either, because I love vintage (which is not supposed to look new), and my outdoor theme is "abandoned", which is also not exactly "new". Now, don't feel that you can't put in new things...they'll be just as appreciated. 

My outdoor theme is an abandoned cemetery and caretaker's house. I use PVC characters, and have a few store-bought animated props, too. My indoor theme is vintage style, although I use the mentioned character items inside, too. Photos can be seen here: https://photos.app.goo.gl/pm3wizwYBFivJady2

Vintage style indoor decor, reproductions are fine

black cats

witches

imps/gargoyles

Halloween ornaments

witchcraft items

seance items

fortune teller items

ghosts

owls

toads

realistic centipedes

fake flowers for my funeral arrangements (tall lillies would be great)

"clean" skeletons/skulls/bones (not so big on rot/decay)

tombstones/cemeteries in general

"big stone" (to make it noticable) costume jewelry for my two female skeletons (dresses are low cut pink and lavender satin)

I'm looking for "Sunday hats" for my female skeletons (have both males covered for hats and clothing)

long black curtains, I would like to enclose the porch with them, to make it look more like a haunted parlor than a porch (I have a few but could use more)

PVC tea light style candles

I wear Halloween bracelets frequently (off season, too). I like spider, bat, cat, owl and pentacle rings and necklaces for the holiday. I think that I'm going to start dressing up as a Gothic witch. I generally wear silver colored costume jewlery (and real stuff too, but ya know, I don't expect real stuff!)  

I love Disney's Haunted Mansion, the Nightmare Before Christmas, Scary Godmother, Peanuts Halloween, Casper the Friendly Ghost, Disney's Sleepy Hollow

I collect toads, witch props, ghost props, electric and battery op Jack o'lanterns, so I don't mind having multiples of any of those. 

If you are considering making a PVC character prop, but can't send PVC due to size/weight, don't worry, I have plenty of PVC onhand to fill out a mask/outfit.

________________________________________________________________________________________

Dislikes (some are just "don't need any more"...not literal dislikes):

Glittered props, please no! Minimal glitter on an indoor decor item is OK. Fully glittered ornaments, I understand.

movie /TV characters except for those mentioned in likes
gore/rot/decay/blood/dismemberment 
maggots/worms/flies/roaches
radioactive theme
science lab theme 
circus theme
alien theme
snakes and other reptiles
children or babies 
inverted pentacles (people take it as Satanic, and even though I like vintage imps and devils, I don't use "Hell props". Smallish imps that I could put around my witch cabinet would be fine though...like gargoyle style imps; and of course indoor vintage style imps and devils are fine, too)


Things I have and don't need more of:

bat props...I like bats on things, but I don't need more bats to hang as props
reapers, same as above
rats, same as above
spiders, same as above
electric/battery taper candles 
dolls (my mom collected porcelain dolls, and gave me hers)
I have one werewolf prop, and two vampires. I don't feel the need to add more of either, prop-wise, but print items are OK
I have all of the 2009--current lenticular portraits from Dollar Tree
I have enough stretch spider webbing to last a few years
Chains, I bought a bunch on clearance, and have made some foam chains


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

We are up to 26, a great start !!!! 
LairMistress, i will make sure you get your victim, if I think something is up on here, I will get to you on FB! I hope things keep working for you to be on here!!!


----------



## Lil Spook (Oct 25, 2010)

I'm in in in in! Sooooooooooo fun!


----------



## Godcrusher (Sep 21, 2015)

Starting to pick up some add ons.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

I'm loving stalking everyone signed up so far haha.....


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

Woohoo!! I'm almost done with my current projects and I think I'll be able to play!! PM is on it's way Bethene, and the list will be dug up and dusted with glee!!


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

bethene said:


> We are up to 26, a great start !!!!
> LairMistress, i will make sure you get your victim, if I think something is up on here, I will get to you on FB! I hope things keep working for you to be on here!!!



Thank you, bethene!! <3 <3


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Auditor, I see your pouring drinks! I'll have a bubbles & berries thank you. Now, where did I put the tent? I think we're just about ready to set up in the bushes. Who's with me?


----------



## Kerimonster (Sep 10, 2009)

Any other Canadians participating this year?  

I totally want to join (it's tradition at this point!), but I always feel bad knowing that my $20 will only buy about 3 of your Dollar store items from the USA


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

Like a dumptruck full of confetti.....


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

Woooooo Hooooooo count me in. I missed many of the others this year and not missing this one


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

Lady Arsenic said:


> Auditor, I see your pouring drinks! I'll have a bubbles & berries thank you. Now, where did I put the tent? I think we're just about ready to set up in the bushes. Who's with me?


But of course!

The tent's in the shed by the pool. Be careful it's a little slipper....oops.


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

the auditor said:


> but of course!
> 
> The tent's in the shed by the pool. Be careful it's a little slipper....oops.


(splash!!) aaaahhhhhh......i'm melting!!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

This made me think of us.


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

It's OK. We have sponges to sop you up.


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

vvvvvvvvvvvvviiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiicccccccccccccccccccccccccccctttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiimmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Now I have to fix my hair and makeup. (Pouty face) can you have the Hugh set up the tent? He can work on his spy techniques while he's over there. I'm gonna need like an hour to put myself back together. I'll have another bubbles & berries when I get back. (Shoes squeeking on linoleum )


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

*Big Reaper 2017 sign up info and discussion thread*

you guys crack me up!!!

We are up to 29....
kerimonster,sent you a p.m.

Bubble and berries, yummy,save me one!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Come on guys, you know you want to come and play with us! we need way more than 29!!


----------



## Kardec251985 (Jul 25, 2012)

I am in! My favorite exchange of the year!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Just popping in to see how everyone is doing! 

Hmmm...I see, in my absence, that no one has strung the lights in the bushes, yet, more blanket tents and pillows need to be set up, and...there is a drunk gerbil...in a cocktail jacket...trying...and failing...to do super spy ninja moves in bethene's front yard. Um...I hope this isn't the best we have for ninja gerbil spy work...please tell me there are...um...more qualified and less intoxicated recruits??


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

Lady Arsenic said:


> Now I have to fix my hair and makeup. (Pouty face) can you have the Hugh set up the tent? He can work on his spy techniques while he's over there. I'm gonna need like an hour to put myself back together. I'll have another bubbles & berries when I get back. (Shoes squeeking on linoleum )


You know, the gerbils are also expert beauticians...


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

WitchyKitty said:


> Just popping in to see how everyone is doing!
> 
> Hmmm...I see, in my absence, that no one has strung the lights in the bushes, yet, more blanket tents and pillows need to be set up, and...there is a drunk gerbil...in a cocktail jacket...trying...and failing...to do super spy ninja moves in bethene's front yard. Um...I hope this isn't the best we have for ninja gerbil spy work...please tell me there are...um...more qualified and less intoxicated recruits??


There may well be.


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

Oh, hey, while y'all are shifting things about over in the bushes, watch out for the glitter cannon. It's loade...

Nevermind.


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

I have been so excited to sign up since I heard the sign up had started. Had to wait until I could put some thought into my likes and dislikes. In years past I have put down so many things that I think it can be overwhelming since it is in all different directions. Trying to be focused this year and make it easier for my reaper. My favorite part of the season is the stalking and planning. Bring it on!


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

Wow, only 29 people?! I was going to sit out this year because I just have too much stuff and I'm trying to downsize but I love putting together a SR package for a victim. Once I started on a list I actually came up with a bunch of things I could use for this year's theme....thrifted, crafted, store bought, all kind of things. So any of you out there who are reluctant to join because you have too much stuff think a little outside the box. I bet you could always use a Halloween tee shirt or socks, crafting supplies like brushes, paint or ModPodge, batteries, glue sticks, cable ties, material, dish towels etc. C'mon people - join in the fun!!

_I'm making a list, I'm checking it twice
I 'd like something naughty, rather then nice. 
A Secret Reaper is coming to my town!_


----------



## unlovedpoet (Aug 10, 2016)

I think I'll join  Will be my first secret reaper so I'm pretty excited! I'll send a pm soon. Bethene let me know if you receive my PM. It is not showing up in my sent section so I'm not sure if I sent it properly!


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Already thinking of ideas. Soo looking forward to my victim. I'm beginning to get the itch.


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

I am finally back on!! Been more of a lurker this year because I have had a horrible time logging in (can't get it to display on my phone at all and on my computer it never recognizes my password and I get stuck in a reset loop). Was so happy when I saw the reaper sign up go up so made the concerted effort to bust back in!  

Thank you to our Reaper Queen Bethene for hosting again and so happy to see familiar faces haunting her yard already including our loyal Reaper Guardian The Auditor (glad you decided to jump back in as well this year)! I am working on improving my likes/dislikes list and will get that posted and sign up sent soon.
To me the reaper is the official kickoff to my season--can't wait!

Let the chanting/begging begin......Victim....victim....victim....


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Yay, good to see you back witchful thinking!

We are up to 33 official reapers/victims!! And a few more who are still going to pm me, so it is a great start! come on and join us!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Well, thank heaven the gerbils are also beuticians, being full of arsenic is hard on my skin & hair. At least I stared clear of the glitter cannon! I love how it made everything so sparkly in here!


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

moonwitchkitty said:


> Already thinking of ideas. Soo looking forward to my victim. I'm beginning to get the itch.


I think that itch has more to do with the giltter...I have some ointment that'll clear it right up.


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

lady arsenic said:


> well, thank heaven the gerbils are also beuticians, being full of arsenic is hard on my skin & hair. At least i stared clear of the glitter cannon! I love how it made everything so sparkly in here!


sparkles!!!!


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

woo hoo the more who join the more fun we all have-come on you know you want to join


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

The Auditor said:


> moonwitchkitty said:
> 
> 
> > Already thinking of ideas. Soo looking forward to my victim. I'm beginning to get the itch.
> ...


 it's the herpes of the crafting world.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Trying to get a work area set up that doesn't involve the dining room table, the top of the washer and only working on stuff outside when the weather allows. Also amassing quite a pile of stuff I'll probably never use so if any it fits my victim's list, it will be off to a new home.


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

lizzyborden said:


> Trying to get a work area set up that doesn't involve the dining room table, the top of the washer and only working on stuff outside when the weather allows. Also amassing quite a pile of stuff I'll probably never use so if any it fits my victim's list, it will be off to a new home.


There's always the bed. You won't be sleeping until November anyway.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

The Auditor said:


> There's always the bed. You won't be sleeping until November anyway.


I've been known to work on stuff on the bed while waiting for my daughter to fall asleep. Can't say how many times I've woke up to find a stray piece of masking tape stuck somewhere on my body!


----------



## LoveAndEyeballs (May 17, 2014)

I'm so excited! I haven't had as much time to designate to Halloween so far this year, so I'm taking advantage of a slow August. Can't wait to see who I get. I received some truly wonderful items last year, too - everyone is so thoughtful!


----------



## Wickedwench (Aug 31, 2016)

OMG I almost missed it!!! I am so in!!! Working on my list now!


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

I believe Frog and I are in, working on updating the wants/needs list. Hoping this gets us into the Halloween mood. Have had so much going on that Halloween has taken a back burner. We already knew we'd be replaying last years theme so no real motivation to work on new stuff. This might be the jump start we need.


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

How many are we up to, and how many have joined the stalking from the bushes? VICTIM-VICTIM-VICTIM!!


----------



## Kerimonster (Sep 10, 2009)

All signed up! I can't wait!


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

ViCtIm vIcTiM VICTIM.


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

How many are we up to?


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

we have 38 now!!!


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

Make it 39!! I'm in! It's been forever since I've been on the Forum.. I've missed everyone! I'll send my list now, Beth!


----------



## kab (Oct 13, 2010)

I am so glad I didn't miss this!!! I'm definitely in again this year!! I'll PM you now!  Officially excited!!!


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

y'all KNOW im in....

what? did you think I'd forget about this place? 

 

love you and miss you all. I've got glitter and beer and maybe some wine ready to go


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

Hey I want in the bushes. I need someone to keep me calm. I am so itching to start on my victim's projects.


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

Shadow Panther said:


> Hey I want in the bushes. I need someone to keep me calm. I am so itching to start on my victim's projects.


Well come on then. Although...calm? 

Here's the ointment for the itching.


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Shadow Panther said:


> Hey I want in the bushes. I need someone to keep me calm. I am so itching to start on my victim's projects.


That's from the glitter. Oh, and um....watch out for the pool. It's slippery. Use the ointment the Auditor suggested. I recommend Xanax and a drink to keep you calm. Welcome to the bushes! Glad your excited!


----------



## sikntwizted (Oct 26, 2007)

I had so much going on that I didn't think to log on until now! I'll get to my PM, and list a little later, but count this guy in this year!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Yay, sikntwisted, good to have you back!!!!


We are up to 45!!! Several long time reaper participants have not joined yet, if it gets a bit closer and I have not heard from them, I will wrack my brain for names, and pm them, hate to have people who have done it every year in the past miss it, maybe once August hits, more will pop on the forum, I hope people are not having a hard time getting on like I have heard several mention.


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

bethene said:


> Yay, sikntwisted, good to have you back!!!!
> 
> 
> We are up to 45!!! Several long time reaper participants have not joined yet, if it gets a bit closer and I have not heard from them, I will wrack my brain for names, and pm them, hate to have people who have done it every year in the past miss it, maybe once August hits, more will pop on the forum, I hope people are not having a hard time getting on like I have heard several mention.


Yes, unfortunately, on one of the "HF Replacement" groups on FB, there are some who say that they are not participating, because they can no longer access HF. The question came up recently, on who is participating, and who is not. Most who answered said they're not, because of the login issues. 

ETA: I even went so far as to tell them that my issues seem to be fixed now that the admins used my account themselves. I don't know what they fixed, but so far, so good. I haven't had to clear cookies since they logged into the account. And, I haven't done anything else to the Chromebook, either. So whatever they did, must have blown out some cobwebs. (going to find the biggest piece of wood to knock on...)


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Finally updated my list and sent it off to Bethene! 

Been cleaning and organizing like crazy as I need to clear off three folding tables to use in our sale next week. Of course two of those tables house various paper mache zombies, skulls and pumpkins in various stages of completion, so trying to create a new space to work on them. Also discovered that I had a few Halloween items stored on the top shelf of the linen closet.


----------



## hostesswiththemostess (Aug 16, 2012)

SO excited to come on and see that its that time of year again  Just sent my list in, looking forward to this one!!


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

I really REALLY want a victim now!! I've just spent the last hour looking over lists and Pinterest boards and there is so much great stuff out there to inspire and imagine. I have a new batch of paper clay, the paints are all ready, and the need to craft is here! I am so ready to start playing and stalking...Muaaahhhaahhhaahhh!!!!! 

OH, how are the ninja gerbils doing Are they limber, are they agile and quick...oh is that one floating in the punch bowl?


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

a_granger said:


> I really REALLY want a victim now!! I've just spent the last hour looking over lists and Pinterest boards and there is so much great stuff out there to inspire and imagine. I have a new batch of paper clay, the paints are all ready, and the need to craft is here! I am so ready to start playing and stalking...Muaaahhhaahhhaahhh!!!!!
> 
> OH, how are the ninja gerbils doing Are they limber, are they agile and quick...oh is that one floating in the punch bowl?


No, he's just practicing holding his breath. They are spys, and need to brush up on spy skills. As for agile, quick and limber......I'd say the younger ones are, and the older ones need time to stretch before going on a mission.


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

Yay, I got here in time! Count me in!!!!


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Is it time yet.


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

LairMistress said:


> Yes, unfortunately, on one of the "HF Replacement" groups on FB, there are some who say that they are not participating, because they can no longer access HF. The question came up recently, on who is participating, and who is not. Most who answered said they're not, because of the login issues.
> 
> ETA: I even went so far as to tell them that my issues seem to be fixed now that the admins used my account themselves. I don't know what they fixed, but so far, so good. I haven't had to clear cookies since they logged into the account. And, I haven't done anything else to the Chromebook, either. So whatever they did, must have blown out some cobwebs. (going to find the biggest piece of wood to knock on...)


I agree it has been so difficult to access. Was able to from work and then finally from home and now work isn't working. My husband never has been able to get on. you get in a loop that never ends. What is the name of the group on Facebook?


----------



## SpookyLilGirl1980 (Nov 19, 2015)

I'll be helping McBernes with his reaping. I've been stalking the list already checking out what everyone's likes and dislikes are.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

47 victims, any more takers, we need more for MrsMcBernes to stalk!!


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

Lady Arsenic said:


> Oh, and um....watch out for the pool. It's slippery.


Or just jump in. We haven't had a good pool party in some time now.


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

Forgive me, Reaper, for I have sinned. I've been listening to....Christmas carols! I am so ashamed, can't even look at myself in the mirror. Which explains the hair... The gerbils are sooo disgusted with me. 

Sorry to hear so many are having trouble logging in. Have noticed several changes since I last haunted these halls. For instance...why exactly is there a half naked Asian woman in the banner, advertising a "Chinese dating service?" Just curious.


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

I blame Hugh. Give him a spy mission so he'll stop googling those web sites.


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Christmas carols????


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

*rubs on lotion* Thanks I needed that. Been busy coming up with things to cover any victim and picked up a few goodies yesterday.


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

Lady Arsenic said:


> Christmas carols????


I know...I know...


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

Well if I can't be 13, I can be on page 13, I am in! I am going to really have to work on my list as I got sooo much last year!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Oh, I remember! You got some really cool stuff!


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

Isn't it time for a victim yet?? Pretty please...with candy corn!?!


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

*****ATTENTION*****

I'm sorry to interrupt, but this is important. The ninja gerbils have just brought me a Top Priority Report of an unexpected threat moving in on our location. It seems that Bethene's yard has been invaded, indeed infested, by....

Garden Gnomes!!!!!!!

Wait, you're laughing???!?!?!? "Oh it's just gnomes, what's the big deal?" you say? *WHAT'S THE BIG DEAL????* Oh, I see, you think they're just cute little innocuous ornaments, or maybe "garden protectors." 

HA! That's what they *want* you to think!

Gnomes are without question the most evil, deadliest creatures on this or any other planet. Truly sick and twisted - and not in a fun way. They're basically Weeping Angels, only chihuahua sized with just as much attitude. Yes, that's right - weeping angel chihuahuas! Only not as polite. 

WE ARE ALL IN GRAVE DANGER!!!!

The only way to combat this threat is to release every creature who is a natural enemy of the gnome into the backyard, to do battle with the gnomes. What? Why yes, indeed these would be the same creatures who are most likely to eat a gerbil. That's just an interesting, amazing coincidence, though - the point is that they'll stop the gnome advance! 

Oh, and Bethene, you should probably leave the front door and windows unlocked, maybe even cracked open, to facilitate an escape if the defensive line fails. And maybe leave out some gerbil food.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

LMAO!!!!! weeping angel chihuahuas!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



we have 50!!!!


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

I'm in, PM sent and likes thread updated. Super excited as always.


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

bethene said:


> LMAO!!!!! weeping angel chihuahuas!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> we have 50!!!!



50 chihuahuas? ....oh no....


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

50 Woot woot, looking forward to stalking each and every one of you


----------



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

_Well, add me to the list boils and ghouls. I got moved and I think this is just what I need to rattle me old spirits! Not every skeleton in me closet made the move, so I could use some new Halloween goodies and I could stand to see what's out there for my victim this year. _


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Enjoying the last few moments of calm I'll have until next week. The county-wide yard sale officially begins Friday in our county and the neighboring one. We will start setting up tomorrow and start selling on Thursday. So looking at 12-hour work days tomorrow - Sunday. Of course I get to shop for two days too so that's definitely a plus! Hoping to find lots of Halloween goodies!

Also got some bad news from my best friend concerning her health and it has really made me evaluate my own life. I've been wanting to start selling some of my creations online (have done a few locally) and really need to get the ball rolling if I want to have inventory ready for this Halloween. So my victim may find themselves one of my test subjects!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

GiggleFairy said:


> _Well, add me to the list boils and ghouls. I got moved and I think this is just what I need to rattle me old spirits! Not every skeleton in me closet made the move, so I could use some new Halloween goodies and I could stand to see what's out there for my victim this year. _


LOL! Thank you! Just remembered that I have a pose-n-stay skeleton in the entry closet!


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

moonwitchkitty said:


> 50 Woot woot, looking forward to stalking each and every one of you


Looking forward to being stalked!

wait...


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

lizzyborden said:


> Also got some bad news from my best friend concerning her health and it has really made me evaluate my own life. I've been wanting to start selling some of my creations online (have done a few locally) and really need to get the ball rolling if I want to have inventory ready for this Halloween. So my victim may find themselves one of my test subjects!


Going to do something odd for me, and actually be serious for a moment.

Truly sorry to hear about your friend, hope that in the end everything will be OK. Wishing you the absolute best with the adventure in self-employment. It's a brave leap, and I'm proud of you for doing so.


OK, returning to the usual Auditor you know and tolerate


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

The Auditor said:


> Going to do something odd for me, and actually be serious for a moment.
> 
> Truly sorry to hear about your friend, hope that in the end everything will be OK. Wishing you the absolute best with the adventure in self-employment. It's a brave leap, and I'm proud of you for doing so.
> 
> ...


Thank you Auditor! My friend was diagnosed with a rare genetic condition that unfortunately does not have a cure.  She's a fighter though and won't give up easily. As for the business venture, it will be fun doing something I truly enjoy!


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

I am sorry to hear about your friend. I will send her some energy to keep going.


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

The Auditor said:


> moonwitchkitty said:
> 
> 
> > 50 Woot woot, looking forward to stalking each and every one of you
> ...


 you already are  muhahahahahaaa


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

Okay folks!! Common! Join us for the Secret Reaper! Lots of fun and a great way to get into the Halloween spirit! If you're on the fence, GET THE HELL OFF OF THERE and join us!! lol (After all, You may get splinters)


----------



## kadeeblake (Sep 17, 2016)

I'm in! It was so fun last year! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Lizzie, so sorry to hear about your friend..... hugs to both of you.....



We now have 56 people to stalk!!!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

I haven't been on for a week, there are more lists! Yay!!! Looking at your lists are sooo fun haha....


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

Well, let me sneak on in here...


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

Kelloween said:


> Well, let me sneak on in here...


I seeeeeeeee you!


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

moonwitchkitty said:


> 50 Woot woot, looking forward to stalking each and every one of you





The Auditor said:


> Looking forward to being stalked!
> 
> wait...





moonwitchkitty said:


> you already are  muhahahahahaaa


.....yay!.....


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

The Auditor said:


> *****ATTENTION*****
> 
> I'm sorry to interrupt, but this is important. The ninja gerbils have just brought me a Top Priority Report of an unexpected threat moving in on our location. It seems that Bethene's yard has been invaded, indeed infested, by....
> 
> ...


I'm sending my pink flamingos over there right now to attack the garden gnomes! I agree, Bethene, leave some windows and doors open, you know, so you can hear 
when it's safe to go outside again, or maybe send your flying monkeys out to help the gerbils. By the way, your yard is crazy!!! A pool, and open bar, people camping in the bushes, glitter everywhere, gnomes and flamingos fighting, monkeys flying around......geeeeze!! I hope you don't have an HOA.


----------



## hopelesslyinsane (Sep 6, 2013)

I was worried I may have missed the deadline but I didn't, hooray! Still finalizing my list and then I'll send it off to Bethene.

Not sure where to post this so I'll put it here. For you lovely folks who sent their sympathies for my MIL last year I just wanted to let you know that we lost my FIL about a week ago. We already miss his presence but there is some comfort in knowing he's where he wants to be now, with his wife.

Looking forward to starting the stalking!


----------



## whisper (Oct 1, 2009)

You know, I was just driving home from the City yesterday, ran into Michaels, saw some halloween stuff out, then passed the Spirit Halloween store (unfortunately they were open yet) which reminded me that it was about time for the secret reaper! Glad I didn't miss it! Bethene, please add me and I will PM you later today or tomorrow.

hopelesslyinsane, I'm sorry to hear about your FIL. My condolences to your and your family.

Lizzie, I'm sorry to hear about your friend. Sending well wishes your way for you and your friend.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

hopelesslyinsane said:


> Not sure where to post this so I'll put it here. For you lovely folks who sent their sympathies for my MIL last year I just wanted to let you know that we lost my FIL about a week ago. We already miss his presence but there is some comfort in knowing he's where he wants to be now, with his wife.


So sorry for your loss.


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

So sad to hear of your loss hopelesslyinsane. Sending you and yours hugs and good thoughts.


----------



## Palladino (Aug 29, 2013)

I can't resist. Sign me up!

Bethene - I will pm you later today with the sign up info etc....thanks!


----------



## djkeebz (Oct 1, 2005)

Just signed up Bethene! Been out for a few years but ready to get back in to join the fun!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

yay, we are up to 59!


----------



## Spanishtulip (Aug 14, 2015)

I'm in! 

I haven't done a reaper for a year or two but this is just what I need to get into the Halloween Spirit this year.


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Victim! Victim! Victim! Please.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Now, now, we must be patient!


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

lizzyborden said:


> Now, now, we must be patient!


 that has never been a strong point for me


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

moonwitchkitty said:


> that has never been a strong point for me


You and me, both!


----------



## thanosstar (Aug 5, 2012)

In in in


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

moonwitchkitty said:


> that has never been a strong point for me


Actually it's not my strong point either.   

Today I'm on my own at our shop and we sell lots of DVD players and VCRs, so we always have several TVs hooked up so people can see that the players are in working condition. I'm playing a Night of the Living Dead DVD on the flatscreen and overheard these two guys discussing whether the movie was supposed to be in black and white or if the TV was just messed up.


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

lizzyborden said:


> Actually it's not my strong point either.
> 
> Today I'm on my own at our shop and we sell lots of DVD players and VCRs, so we always have several TVs hooked up so people can see that the players are in working condition. I'm playing a Night of the Living Dead DVD on the flatscreen and overheard these two guys discussing whether the movie was supposed to be in black and white or if the TV was just messed up.


WOW educate them. poor unfortunate souls so uncultured.


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/175145-likes-dislikes-list-big-reaper-2017-a-2.html
don't forget to add your Likes and dislikes on this page.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Bethene message sent, likes and dislikes posted, Goddess is in the house! I love reading everyone's list. Lots of great things to work with. Let the fun begin.


----------



## kingcoop80 (Jul 21, 2011)

Sent Bethene. DM. About wanting tk sign up, have not gotten anything back


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

don't worry Kingcoop, you are signed up, the victims won't get sent until the 15th or 16th......





We are up tp 65!!!!! Yay, we are on a roll!!! Lets keep it up!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

moonwitchkitty said:


> WOW educate them. poor unfortunate souls so uncultured.


I thought about it and decided it was a lost cause. 

I'll be so glad to have a few days off! Managed to sneak off and hit some yard sales Friday and found lots of stuff! Now I need to go back to stalking lists again and getting prepared!


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

Woohooo!!! Victim time is almost here.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

kingcoop80 said:


> Sent Bethene. DM. About wanting tk sign up, have not gotten anything back


Don't worry. She doesn't automatically send a confirmation,but if you inquire directly she will confirm.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

a_granger said:


> Woohooo!!! Victim time is almost here.


I know I was like its almost time whoot so ready to rock my victim this year


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Saki.Girl said:


> I know I was like its almost time whoot so ready to rock my victim this year


Yep, A reap from Saki would be like Halloween, your birthday and Christmas all in one!


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

lizzyborden said:


> Yep, A reap from Saki would be like Halloween, your birthday and Christmas all in one!


truth spoken!


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

I STILL have not done my likes/dislikes and sent my sign up....work has been crazy. That doesn't mean I haven't been thinking and dreaming on ideas for my victim. I can't wait to get a name so I can focus in on their likes and get to work!! Spookerstar and I are already planning our crafting/shopping weekend. 
Getting so excited....now off to work on that list so I can get signed up!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

lizzyborden said:


> Yep, A reap from Saki would be like Halloween, your birthday and Christmas all in one!


Lol i sure try to make my victim feel special


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

lizzyborden said:


> Now, now, we must be patient!


Well that's no fun


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

It's been a dark & stormy night here for the last few days. I can tell the days are getting shorter too. This would be perfect weather for fall, which would be perfect for halloween........victim! Victim! VICTIM!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Officially started working on my new studio/utility room today and hope to get started on some projects very soon. Lots of ideas, now need a victim!


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Almost that time again. Who's ready?


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

I've been watching cool tutorials on YouTube and can't wait to practice what I've learned! Just a few more days!!!


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

I have been forming plans for so many just so I am prepared. I am so excited and trying to be patient. I love the fact there are so many signed up this year. I love seeing what others get.


----------



## Mrs. Voorhees (Jul 20, 2014)

I'm going to throw my Witch hat in! I've been wanting to do this for awhile


----------



## Godcrusher (Sep 21, 2015)

Shadow Panther said:


> I have been forming plans for so many just so I am prepared. I am so excited and trying to be patient. I love the fact there are so many signed up this year. I love seeing what others get.


I agree. The victims should bw coming soon


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

I HAVE THE LIST!!! I HAVE THE LIST!!! 

No more waiting for Bethene to dole out the victims. The gerbils executed a successful raid last night, and NABBED THE LIST!!!

OK so now to see who has wh....

wait a minute

...

This says Christmas card....

HUGH! You got the wrong list!!! And you made me say the C word! I feel so dirty now.

Never mind, y'all.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Just updated my list again and now need to work on the pinterest page! I feel more prepared for this reaper than I think I've ever been. 

Committed to display three of my paper mache items in the county display for a Labor Day art and craft festival. Have to turn then in on the 31st. One will be the pumpkin I made for my daughter during the prop build tutorial last year and the others aren't Halloween related as I'm just testing the water this year. One still needs a bit of work, so that's a good motivator to get back into creating again.


----------



## Theda LaStrel (Aug 1, 2017)

Ooo, ooo! Can I join?


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

5 more days left. Unless the gerbils get the right list. Auditor are you sure they aren't partaking the cat nip with the cats


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

moonwitchkitty said:


> 5 more days left. Unless the gerbils get the right list. Auditor are you sure they aren't partaking the cat nip with the cats


Only five days? Seems quieter in here this year. Auditor hasn't even been pouring the drinks!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

How many do we have now Bethene? With 5 days to go!


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

moonwitchkitty said:


> 5 more days left. Unless the gerbils get the right list. Auditor are you sure they aren't partaking the cat nip with the cats


Some may be. And Hugh is distracted. Keeps...ahem..."flirting" with every female flying monkey he sees.....and then some. I swear, cannot take him anywhere.


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

BR1MSTON3 said:


> Only five days? Seems quieter in here this year. Auditor hasn't even been pouring the drinks!


Yeah, it's been a quiet one. Nobody even skinny dipping yet...


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

OK too quiet. Let me get my guitar. What, you didn't know I played? Yeah, I was part of a crypt band back in night school, called ourselves "Flirtin' Gerbils." Had a regular gig at the Blood Bank Bar and Grill. Anyway, let me get this in tune....and a 1, a 2, a 3....

*Dead I am the one
Exterminating son
Slipping through the trees
Strangling the breeze

Dead I am the sky
Watching angels cry
While they slowly turn
Conquering the worm

Dig through the ditches and burn through the witches
I slam in the back of my Dragula
Dig through the ditches and burn through the witches
I slam in the back of my Dragula*


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

Theda LaStrel said:


> Ooo, ooo! Can I join?


Well...rules say you have to have at least 15 posts. You've got 18, so....I think so  Welcome to the madness.


----------



## Ring (Sep 23, 2014)

This is so fun, and I always look forward to this time of year. Everyone here is so nice! I'm in!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

The Auditor said:


> I HAVE THE LIST!!! I HAVE THE LIST!!!
> 
> No more waiting for Bethene to dole out the victims. The gerbils executed a successful raid last night, and NABBED THE LIST!!!
> 
> ...


AAAAAAAWWWWWWWWW.......MAAAANNNNNN!!! You got me all excited for the list!!! Hugh, your grounded!!! Christmas...hmph!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

The Auditor said:


> OK too quiet. Let me get my guitar. What, you didn't know I played? Yeah, I was part of a crypt band back in night school, called ourselves "Flirtin' Gerbils." Had a regular gig at the Blood Bank Bar and Grill. Anyway, let me get this in tune....and a 1, a 2, a 3....
> 
> *Dead I am the one
> Exterminating son
> ...


Great song Aditor! I bet it can get some radio time! Do people still listen to radios? Anyway, my old friend from high school, Rob would like that song. I think he would fit in well here. He dresses like a zombie.


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

I agree with Br1mston3, I could use a drink. I"m a ginger, so I'll spare you all the skinny diping, but I will take a tall Almond Joy.


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Anyone else?


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Almost victim time


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

I'm going for the more subtle route this year, instead of glitter bombs and rowdy partying in Bethene's front yard, I'm just calmly sitting in a lawn chair and staring into her windows, while wearing one of those creepy-*** horse head masks. 

(If anyone is bringing drinks around, bring a straw for me!)


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

lisa48317 said:


> I'm going for the more subtle route this year, instead of glitter bombs and rowdy partying in Bethene's front yard, I'm just calmly sitting in a lawn chair and staring into her windows, while wearing one of those creepy-*** horse head masks.
> 
> (If anyone is bringing drinks around, bring a straw for me!)


Oooh, I like that idea! I'll bring along my lawn chair, a mask and straws, but don't think the two-year old will go for the calmly sitting concept. I guess she could agitate the ninja gerbils instead.


----------



## treehouse of horror (Mar 21, 2006)

I know that it needs to be Halloween or magical but what types of likes and dislikes do we put down can some give an example thanks


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

treehouse of horror said:


> I know that it needs to be Halloween or magical but what types of likes and dislikes do we put down can some give an example thanks


Go to the Likes and Dislikes thread for this Reaper and read through everyone's lists to get an idea...then, when you have your list, add yours on that thread, as well. 

***The Likes and Dislikes List thread is right below this thread on the General Halloween page...but here is the link to it if you just want to click on it: 

http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/175145-likes-dislikes-list-big-reaper-2017-a.html

Some ideas...you can put indoor decor, outdoor decor, kitchen stuff, dishes/glasses, a specific item you want that you can't find around you or you don't have the store located near you, lighting, makeup, costume parts you need, prop parts you need, things that tie into any theme you may have, favorite and un-favorite colors, scents you like if you like candles and such, clothing and accessory items...plus it helps to just put down things that you like or don't like such as skeletons, bats, pumpkins, vampires, werewolves, witches, spiders, ghosts, black cats, zombies, scarecrows, cutsy, gore, clowns, aliens, glitter, gothic, traditional, vintage, certain movie characters, Halloween shows and movies you like...there are a million different things I could tell you...just write down, in some detail, what you like and/or need and then write things you don't need or very much dislike. We tend to try to put things on the list that would be good for people who strictly buy, people who craft/build, ect, so whoever your reaper is has a good chance of being able to please you. Have fun!!


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

Lady Arsenic said:


> Anyone else?


I'm kinda hooked on cowboy coffees lately (the kind made with Grind liqueur that is)


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

huh, so Lisa is why I needed to buy new curtains to keep nosy window peepers from seeing in........


only 5 more days, come join the fun.....


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

Drink orders, FINALLY! Let me slip into my piratey shirt and kilt....

Drinks all around! Almond Joys, Cowboy Coffees, Fireball and Creme Sodas....and rum. Must have rum. 

But it's gone.

Why is the rum gone?

HUGH!!!!!!


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

Lady Arsenic said:


> Great song Aditor! I bet it can get some radio time!)


What is this, "radio," you speak of?


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

I have been quietly trying to decide if I should join in this year or not. My husband has a bad heart and is on the kidney/heart transplant list. He has been having some additional difficulties recently and may be put on a portable IV with inotrope meds. This IV goes straight into his heart in an effort to get his heart to contract harder. If he gets this procedure done he will be in the hospital for at least 4 days maybe more. If I end up spending a lot of time in the hospital I am not certain if my reaper gift would be up to par with those I have sent in the past.


----------



## Skullie (Apr 22, 2008)

I am in!!!!!!


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Ghouliet said:


> I have been quietly trying to decide if I should join in this year or not. My husband has a bad heart and is on the kidney/heart transplant list. He has been having some additional difficulties recently and may be put on a portable IV with inotrope meds. This IV goes straight into his heart in an effort to get his heart to contract harder. If he gets this procedure done he will be in the hospital for at least 4 days maybe more. If I end up spending a lot of time in the hospital I am not certain if my reaper gift would be up to par with those I have sent in the past.


First off sending good thoughts out. 

Second I suspect that whomever your victim is they'd understand and still love whatever you sent. During my lowest points last year it was the summer reaps and card exchanges that kept me moving in a positive direction. Doing the cards and projects kept me busy instead of spending hours dwelling in my head pondering what ifs. I may never have in the real world met a single person on the forum but I feel over the years many of you have become friends.


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

BR1MSTON3 said:


> I'm kinda hooked on cowboy coffees lately (the kind made with Grind liqueur that is)


Ooohhh, I like Grand Liqueur. I made a cake with it once. Out was awesome! Perhaps I should conjur some up?


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

The Auditor said:


> Drink orders, Must have rum.
> 
> But it's gone.
> 
> ...


WHAT no Kraken????? I only drink Kraken. HUMMM guess I'll have to dig into my stash then.


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

The Auditor said:


> Drink orders, FINALLY! Let me slip into my piratey shirt and kilt....
> 
> Drinks all around! Almond Joys, Cowboy Coffees, Fireball and Creme Sodas....and rum. Must have rum.
> 
> ...


Piratey shirt & kilt? Love it! Sounds like you work at the Tilted Kilt. And yes, captain, why is the rum gone?


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

The Auditor said:


> What is this, "radio," you speak of?


Oops, I guess I'm showing my age. Back in my day, we used to gather around a boom box and listen to sound come out of it. You had to sit through comercials, and people talking, but once in awhile, you'd hear a song.


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Ghouliet, my thoughts & prayers are with you & your family. Whatever you decide to do will be the right decision. Stinkerbell & Frog Prince, I agree! Speaking with familiar names here creates a happy distraction, and we do become friends. That said, good to see Skullie's name pop up. Can't wait for that halloween card!


----------



## sikntwizted (Oct 26, 2007)

Oh, how I hate that working is interfering with the pre-victim madness! I will say though, that there are some new rum distilleries around here. No rum shortage over here! Now, ahem, VICTIM!, VICTIM!, VICTIM!, VICTIM!, VICTIM!


----------



## sikntwizted (Oct 26, 2007)

Double post, twice the fun!


----------



## treehouse of horror (Mar 21, 2006)

on the likes and dislike page I see a lot of people saying they dislike Characters like Frankenstein, or NBC. What is NBC?


----------



## SpookyLilGirl1980 (Nov 19, 2015)

Nightmare Before Christmas


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

treehouse of horror said:


> on the likes and dislike page I see a lot of people saying they dislike Characters like Frankenstein, or NBC. What is NBC?


Nightmare before Christmas


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

bethene said:


> huh, so Lisa is why I needed to buy new curtains to keep nosy window peepers from seeing in........


...and what lovely curtains they are, too! The lead backing is a bit excessive, tho......



The Auditor said:


> Drink orders, FINALLY! Let me slip into my piratey shirt and kilt....
> 
> Drinks all around! Almond Joys, Cowboy Coffees, Fireball and Creme Sodas....and rum. Must have rum.
> 
> ...


I'll pass on the Fireball, but bring on the rest!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Ghouliet, so sorry to hear about your husbands illness, prayers for you and yours..... I have to agree with Stinkerbelle about it helping, I have had family issues and depression issues, and it does take you mind off things, but I also understand if you are feeling too overwhelmed to join in,,,, what ever your decision, you are always in our thoughts, because, as Stinkerbelle also said, while we really have never met, we are all part of a big Halloween family...


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Lead lined drapes excessive??? huh, they help cut down on the ninja gerbil attacks!!!





We are up to 70


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Ghouliet, our thoughts and prayers are with you. If you decide to join us, I'm sure your victim will understand and will be pleased with your gift.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

The Auditor said:


> Drink orders, FINALLY! Let me slip into my piratey shirt and kilt....
> 
> Drinks all around! Almond Joys, Cowboy Coffees, Fireball and Creme Sodas....and rum. Must have rum.
> 
> ...


Did you have to mention creme soda? Now I'll be craving it for the rest of the day.  I'll bring along the rum and maybe I can talk my mom into baking a rum cake or two as she she makes a killer rum cake!


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

Ghouliet, so sorry to hear about your husband! Remember I'm not far away, if you need anything. If you decide to join, you know your victim will love anything you are able to do.


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

lizzyborden said:


> Did you have to mention creme soda? Now I'll be craving it for the rest of the day.  I'll bring along the rum and maybe I can talk my mom into baking a rum cake or two as she she makes a killer rum cake!


3 parts cream soda, 1 part Fireball. You'll thank me later.


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

sikntwizted said:


> Oh, how I hate that working is interfering with the pre-victim madness! I will say though, that there are some new rum distilleries around here. No rum shortage over here! Now, ahem, VICTIM!, VICTIM!, VICTIM!, VICTIM!, VICTIM!


That roaring sound you hear is Hugh making haste towards Ville Platte


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

Lady Arsenic said:


> Oops, I guess I'm showing my age. Back in my day, we used to gather around a boom box and listen to sound come out of it. You had to sit through comercials, and people talking, but once in awhile, you'd hear a song.


Witchcraft!


----------



## treehouse of horror (Mar 21, 2006)

sign me up I just sent in all my info


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

Thank you for all the kind thoughts and prayers. 

I have decided join in this reaper. I just do not know how much time I will have for crafting but I will do the best I am able under our current circumstances.


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

I think its more important that you enjoy whatever you make or shop for, and take your mind off things for awhile. Let it be a happy distraction.


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

The Auditor said:


> 3 parts cream soda, 1 part Fireball. You'll thank me later.


 that sounds good!


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Ghouiet, I hope he gets the care he needs, and everything goes well. Thinking of you, him, and Little Ghouliet.


Ghouliet said:


> I have been quietly trying to decide if I should join in this year or not. My husband has a bad heart and is on the kidney/heart transplant list. He has been having some additional difficulties recently and may be put on a portable IV with inotrope meds. This IV goes straight into his heart in an effort to get his heart to contract harder. If he gets this procedure done he will be in the hospital for at least 4 days maybe more. If I end up spending a lot of time in the hospital I am not certain if my reaper gift would be up to par with those I have sent in the past.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Just checking in, VICTIM!!!!!!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Only a few more days for sign ups!! any more reapers/victims?????


----------



## CrypticCuriosity (Aug 18, 2012)

I'm here and have signed up!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

yay, cryptic curiosity made 74, any more takers???


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

Lady Arsenic said:


> I think its more important that you enjoy whatever you make or shop for, and take your mind off things for awhile. Let it be a happy distraction.


This. Definitely


----------



## Lukewa (Sep 14, 2014)

Alright, I am in! I felt like I was spoiled last year by my reaper and so I'm definitely down for a great time again!!


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

Ghouliet said:


> I have been quietly trying to decide if I should join in this year or not. My husband has a bad heart and is on the kidney/heart transplant list. He has been having some additional difficulties recently and may be put on a portable IV with inotrope meds. This IV goes straight into his heart in an effort to get his heart to contract harder. If he gets this procedure done he will be in the hospital for at least 4 days maybe more. If I end up spending a lot of time in the hospital I am not certain if my reaper gift would be up to par with those I have sent in the past.


I have been thinking about your hubby since we teamed up last year for the Christmas reaper. I will send prayers up that things turn around for both of you (((Ghouliet)))


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

75 woo hoo. This is going to rock. I love seeing what everybody get's. Can I get a Long Island? I need something to stay calm. I am counting down the days till the 15th. I have been doing some shopping so I am prepared for my victim and have many covered in case-lol.


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Woa, your really prepared! Good job. Guess I better get on it & start some magic.


----------



## meltyface (Sep 13, 2012)

I'm just itching to get my Victim!


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Bought a few things yesterday to help fill my reaper box. I'm soooo ready


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Just a few more days! I've spent the last couple of hours looking at your Pinterest boards! Haha....


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

Lil GHouliette and I are going to go Halloween Shopping today to see what is out there first hand. I am looking forward to it. If she stays until evening maybe we will even get another crooked fencing panel done.


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

Two more days and more goodies picked up today. Hey a stash is always good. I am so excited and itching to create.


----------



## pumpkinking30 (Aug 27, 2012)

Just wanted to wish everyone a happy Reaper. I just switched jobs, so I won't be able to play until I start getting paid again.  Hopefully there will be a second one later on, and I can get in on that one. Hope everybody has great time.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Pumpkinking30, yes, there will be a 2nd reaper, sign ups actually aren't that far away, I will need to look at what time frame it was last year!


----------



## DeadED (Oct 12, 2010)

Welp looks like I didn't miss it. Wife been bugging about it and had time soooooo. I am in.


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

Finally got my sign up sent and my likes/dislikes posted. So excited we will start getting our victims soon. I worked hard this weekend to get a bunch of things I needed to done so I could turn my attention fully to stalking, dreaming, planning and waiting. Victim...victim....

Ghouliet I am so glad you decided to participate. Hopefully it will give you some relief/distraction to think about with all the stress you have going on. Sending positive thoughts your way. Try not to worry about not being "up to par" - even a less than full attention Ghouliet reap is a pretty amazing reap! I know I would feel lucky to have you as a reaper! 

Come on bethene---lets get this party started.....maybe just one or two early victims.....ppppllleeeaassseee.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

pumpkinking30 said:


> Just wanted to wish everyone a happy Reaper. I just switched jobs, so I won't be able to play until I start getting paid again.  Hopefully there will be a second one later on, and I can get in on that one. Hope everybody has great time.


Sorry you won't be able to join us this time.  Hope the new job goes well and you'll be able to join in on the next one.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

You know I just typed a whole post about how I was going to stay busy Tuesday so I wouldn't constantly be checking to see who my victim was and then I double checked the deadline and discovered it's the 15th, not the 14th. So it turns out I have absolutely nothing planned for Wednesday, so I guess I'll be constantly checking after all.


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

I have been perusing the likes and dislikes and I like what I see. On the other hand, I am trying some things right now that would be perfect for a couple as it is a specific style, but only a couple listed it. Fingers crossed. In the meantime where is that barkeep?


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

hey Lizzy, the 15th is Tuesday!! I have my work cut out for me !! 77 so far!!


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

Believe it's time for the gerbil chorus line...

It's astounding, time is fleeting
Madness takes its toll
But listen closely, not for very much longer
I've got to keep control

I remember doing the TIme Warp
Drinking those moments when
The blackness would hit me and the void would be calling
Let's do the time warp again...
Let's do the time warp again!

It's just a jump to the left
And then a step to the right
With your hands on your hips
You bring your knees in tight
But it's the pelvic thrust that really drives you insane,
Let's do the Time Warp again!

It's so dreamy, oh fantasy free me
So you can't see me, no not at all
In another dimension, with voyeuristic intention
Well-secluded, I see all
With a bit of a mind flip
You're into the time slip
And nothing can ever be the same
You're spaced out on sensation, like you're under sedation
Let's do the Time Warp again!

Well I was walking down the street just a-having a think
When a snake of a guy gave me an evil wink
He shook me up, he took me by surprise
He had a pickup truck and the devil's eyes.
He stared at me and I felt a change
Time meant nothing, never would again
Let's do the Time Warp again!

It's just a jump to the left
And then a step to the right
With your hands on your hips
You bring your knees in tight
But it's the pelvic thrust that really drives you insane,
Let's do the Time Warp again!
Let's do the Time Warp again!

Let's do the Time Warp again!
Let's do the Time Warp again!

It's just a jump to the left
And then a step to the right
With your hands on your hips
You bring your knees in tight
But it's the pelvic thrust that really drives you insane,
Let's do the Time Warp again!
Let's do the Time Warp again!


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

bethene said:


> hey Lizzy, the 15th is Tuesday!! I have my work cut out for me !! 77 so far!!


Beautiful cant wait ♥


----------



## sikntwizted (Oct 26, 2007)

Oh, Fireball + Rum chata = dangerous. Now, ahem, VICTIM, VICTIM, VICTIM!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Damnit Janet, I like the way you guys think. Rum chata, the time warp, victims, happy distractions...... sounds like a great party in the bushes again this year! Auditor, Br1mston3 & I are ready for a drink. Whos dressing up as Frankenfurter?


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

bethene said:


> hey Lizzy, the 15th is Tuesday!! I have my work cut out for me !! 77 so far!!


That gives me an extra day to add to my list!


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

lizzyborden said:


> You know I just typed a whole post about how I was going to stay busy Tuesday so I wouldn't constantly be checking to see who my victim was and then I double checked the deadline and discovered it's the 15th, not the 14th. So it turns out I have absolutely nothing planned for Wednesday, so I guess I'll be constantly checking after all.


lizzyborden, I knew the deadline for signups is Tuesday, the 15th, but I was thinking we'd definitely have our victims that day. I even came to the forum this morning hoping I would have a PM with a victim's name if Bethene had started matching early. Oh well, I guess more waiting for us.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Victim I am going to Rock your reaper gift


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Saki.Girl said:


> Victim I am going to Rock your reaper gift


You always do, LOL


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

im the goddess said:


> lizzyborden, I knew the deadline for signups is Tuesday, the 15th, but I was thinking we'd definitely have our victims that day. I even came to the forum this morning hoping I would have a PM with a victim's name if Bethene had started matching early. Oh well, I guess more waiting for us.


I know Bethene usually waits until the morning after deadline day to start matching in case there's some last minute sign-ups, but for some reason I had the 14th etched in my brain. I have plenty to do to keep myself busy until I receive my victim but may ground myself from the computer and iPad for a day so I'm not constantly checking for that pm. 

I've lost count of how many times I've edited my list in the past 24 hours and updating my Pinterest board has resulted in so many new projects I want to try. So many ideas, so little time!!! Arghhh!


----------



## CreepySpiders (Aug 4, 2010)

IN IN in IN!  You guys,
I thought I missed signing up. I nearly cried tears of blood.


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

im the goddess said:


> lizzyborden, I knew the deadline for signups is Tuesday, the 15th, but I was thinking we'd definitely have our victims that day. I even came to the forum this morning hoping I would have a PM with a victim's name if Bethene had started matching early. Oh well, I guess more waiting for us.


I don't usually check and check for my victim... this year it'll be me texting frog to check for me as I'll have limited time to sneak in to check. Tomorrow I pick up an old childhood friend who's coming for a short visit. Then a couple of days of sight seeing with her. Friday I fling her out the door while driving past the airport so we can joint the mass migration heading south for the eclipse, fingers crossed the sky clear and the wildfires don't smoke out the sight Monday. 

I'm hoping to have enough time to know who my victim might be and their deepest desires so I can spend my eclipse camping time working a something for them.... something made a little special because it was done by the dark of the sun. LOL


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

I normally don't keep checking either because I'm usually working or have something going on when victim day rolls around. This year however I'm super excited and can't wait to get started.


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

It looks like a smaller group this time around..


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

'tis, but 75 - 80 is still decent. They just aren't playing here. Boo.


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

Kymmm said:


> It looks like a smaller group this time around..


It seems that way. Wonder if having so many mini-reaps pulls away from the big one


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

BR1MSTON3 said:


> It seems that way. Wonder if having so many mini-reaps pulls away from the big one


personally, I've just been really busy lately, and can't stop by much..


----------



## sikntwizted (Oct 26, 2007)

This is the only one I do. I've also been real busy. It's just on a down trend this time. No big deal. It'll pop back up as the Halloween interest come back.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I usually am checking in constantly days early even when I know it is too early!!! This week I haven't had time. I have had the youngest bonus granddaughter and I am worn out. Whew, I had forgotten how much energy it takes to keep up with an 11 year old girl!!!! I spent all week trying to convince her to go shopping so I could buy her some school clothes. She was too busy playing with some new kids in the neighborhood and one that she just met that has a pool. Go figure---they were more exciting than me!!!

So Sunday afternoon she decided to go with me when the kids were tied up. I was going to buy a dress that I passed on last week. It happened to be a Dress Barn which is next door to Rue 21 and we had to go in there to look around. Now, this was Sunday afternoon of Tax Free Weekend in Texas. OMG, I must have been CRAZY! But I did survive. We left with two pair of jeans that should have been thrown away with all the torn places, 4 dresses, 2 phone cases and a blouse for under a $100. So i was happy. Most things were BOGO half off, but they gave me a coupon for 40% off the total if we spent $100 so it was pretty good. They live in Oklahoma and it was Tax Free Weekend there the weekend before and my daughter got her things there last weekend.

Anyway, I am read to concentrate on Halloween. We are meeting the kids at WinStar Casino tomorrow afternoon to return Nevaeh. She starts back to school on Thursday. We are staying at WinStar thru Thursday and the kids are staying tomorrow night. It has rained a lot the past few days but we are supposed to have sunshine the rest of the week so we are hoping to lounge by the pool. I will put off looking for my Reaper until Thursday and then start the stalking and plotting.


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

The Auditor said:


> My little fiends are ready....
> 
> 
> [iurl="http://www.halloweenforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=426881&d=1495025441"]
> ...


 he makes an appearance. Squeee


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

Watching & waiting!


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

I have not been checking in/playing as much because its a nightmare to get logged in at home (apparently I am supposed to clear my cookies and reset my password anytime I want to login which is just not feasible) and I am busy when I am at work. I have been watching more than commenting just because of the logging in ridiculousness. But believe me my excitement level is high.....can't wait to get working on my reap!!!


----------



## Wickedwench (Aug 31, 2016)

I agree with most. I have been watching but not posting due to being super busy! But my excitement is very high!! I want my victim!!!  So many ideas!!!


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

Okay.. I'm ready for my victim!! I bought a couple things today that are suitable for any haunter and now I'm ready to get PERSONAL!!  Let's do this!!!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Im not allowed to have my phone at work but ive been sneaking and checking it all day for a message from bethene!!!!!!!


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

I think I forgot to send Bethene my new address?? hmmm


----------



## Godcrusher (Sep 21, 2015)

*Bring on the victim!! *


----------



## Mrs. Voorhees (Jul 20, 2014)

I have been stalking this thread patiently waiting >: } Mwahaha


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

I think 80 is a great number. Not too many. Lots of Reaps to see and you can keep up a little easier.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I have been doing the matching, I will keep spots open until morning my time, so come join us, I am whipped today, I worked , ( these bones are getting old!) am ready for bed, be patient with me, I will get them to you as soon as I can,


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

bethene said:


> be patient with me, I will get them to you as soon as I can,


We know you will! 

Still going to do the victim conga waiting, though. Who's with me?

victim victim vicTIM..cha! victim victim vicTIM...hey!


----------



## NormalLikeYou (Oct 2, 2011)

We weren't gonna, but couldn't not. 
Signed up just under the wire!

Victim! Victim! Victim!




Although I suppose we really should be chanting in appreciation...

Bethene! Bethene! Bethene!


----------



## Ring (Sep 23, 2014)

bethene said:


> I have been doing the matching, I will keep spots open until morning my time, so come join us, I am whipped today, I worked , ( these bones are getting old!) am ready for bed, be patient with me, I will get them to you as soon as I can,


Thanks for all the hard work!!! Get some rest


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

I'll join the conga line! Cha -cha -cha -cha -victim! Cha- cha-cha-cha-victim!


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

The Auditor said:


> We know you will!
> 
> Still going to do the victim conga waiting, though. Who's with me?
> 
> victim victim vicTIM..cha! victim victim vicTIM...hey!


*joins The Auditor in the conga line* Let the fun begin my soon victim


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

I have my eye out waiting for my victim *evil laugh*


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

Oh, my! I stayed out of the Forum for quite a while this year since I promised my husband I'd cut back on Halloween due to a large family Disney trip we have planned (you know, near that "other" holiday this year). I crept in today because I bought a fun Medusa item & wanted to post a photo of it here (see "what did you buy today" thread), and then I figured.... wellllll.... while I'm here, I might as well just tiptoe into the Reaper thread to see how things are going! And it looks like I might just have made the deadline by the skin of my teeth if it's not morning time for Bethene yet! It's 145am my time, Bethene, did I make it?

If the answer is yes - yippee & I'll put together my list ASAP!!
If the answer is no & you are swamped, I totally understand & will enjoy looking at photos of everyone's goodies!

I hope you've all been well & I can't wait to scroll through the forum to see what everyone has been up to!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

I'm going to be patient. I'm going to be patient! I'm going to be patient!!! I'M GOING TO BE PATIENT!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Palladino (Aug 29, 2013)

bethene said:


> I have been doing the matching, I will keep spots open until morning my time, so come join us, I am whipped today, I worked , ( these bones are getting old!) am ready for bed, be patient with me, I will get them to you as soon as I can,


You do an incredible job every single year - thank you!

Good victims come to those who wait.....


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

VICTIM!!!!!!!!! That is all.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

I got my victim and it's someone I have wanted to reap for a long time. Victim time to rock your world


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

bethene said:


> I have been doing the matching, I will keep spots open until morning my time, so come join us, I am whipped today, I worked , ( these bones are getting old!) am ready for bed, be patient with me, I will get them to you as soon as I can,


So grateful every year for all the work you put into this! We want you to have fun too---rest up. We can wait....not exactly patiently but we can wait! That only makes the excitement build....checking a bunch of time and then forcing yourself to wait and checking again is part of the fun. The longer you wait the greater the thrill when the message comes in!


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

I'm waiting patiently, oh so patiently for my victim. _*meep* _ 
To help pass the time I went back and visited everyone's profile page and lists. 

_victim.....victim.....victim....._


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Have fun, everyone!!! I can't wait to see everyone's boxes of goodies!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Trying to keep busy today and really, really trying to be patient!!!!!  Honestly it doesn't matter if it's another day before I get a victim because other than stalking and plotting, no real work will begin until next week.


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

YAY, Got mine!!!


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

Tannasgach said:


> I'm waiting patiently, oh so patiently for my victim. _*meep* _
> To help pass the time I went back and visited everyone's profile page and lists.
> 
> _victim.....victim.....victim....._


Great idea....some pre-stalking to get inspired is in order!


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

Now Chuck is watching & waiting! He would join the Conga line but he's not the best dancer!


----------



## amyml (May 21, 2012)

A stalking we will go, a stalking we will go...!!!


----------



## Wickedwench (Aug 31, 2016)

Saki.Girl said:


> I got my victim and it's someone I have wanted to reap for a long time. Victim time to rock your world


Hoping it's me.... but since I haven't been on the forum for long I know it is not. Sadness. Someone is in for a big treat!!!


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

Witchful Thinking said:


> So grateful every year for all the work you put into this! We want you to have fun too---rest up. We can wait....not exactly patiently but we can wait! That only makes the excitement build....checking a bunch of time and then forcing yourself to wait and checking again is part of the fun. The longer you wait the greater the thrill when the message comes in!


I have checked my email 3 times already today. It really is part of the fun. Like unwrapping a present that's been sitting for weeks just waiting for the day.


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

Saki.Girl said:


> I got my victim and it's someone I have wanted to reap for a long time. Victim time to rock your world


I hope it's me! You have done some amazing NBC things and since I am turning my cemetery into Halloween Town Cemetery...Please be me.


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

WaaaaHoooooo!!! It's Victim time!!! 
I have so many ideas to play with for you my unsuspecting little victim. 

Muahhaahaahaaaa!!!! Let the stalking commence


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

Bethene you are a rock star!! 
Thank you very much for being the drive and force behind getting out this great Kick off tradition for all of us!


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

Kelloween said:


> YAY, Got mine!!!


I haven't gotten mine yet but wanted to tell you I enjoyed your Pinterest boards.


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

Victim, OH Victim... where art thou???


----------



## McBernes (Mar 10, 2015)

It's been a pretty good day! It is my daughter's 5th birthday today, our local Spirit store opened today, and I got my victim!


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

Checked another 153 more times...nothing yet. Having a great time waiting by looking through lists, checking out pinterest boards and even a little shopping. Just realized Kelloween has an etsy shop couldn't resist a few items. Creativity abounds - love my Halloween family!


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

Witchful Thinking said:


> Checked another 153 more times...nothing yet. Having a great time waiting by looking through lists, checking out pinterest boards and even a little shopping. Just realized Kelloween has an etsy shop couldn't resist a few items. Creativity abounds - love my Halloween family!


That is exactly what I have been doing too. I have literally spent hours looking at pinterest pages. There are some really great ideas out there.


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

me too. have been pintresting all day..LOL!


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

Ghouliet said:


> I haven't gotten mine yet but wanted to tell you I enjoyed your Pinterest boards.


I sure have a lot of them! lol and thank you!!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

I got a victim&#55356;&#57270;I got a victim &#55356;&#57270;sigh.... better get to work. I have a victim!


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

Okay,, enough is a enough!! WHERE IS MY VICTIM???!!!


----------



## Ring (Sep 23, 2014)

Haven't gotten mine yet, but I've been thinking of fun ideas! Have fun everyone!!!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Sorry all those who haven't gotten their victim. I can't seem to forward pm's on my phone, and can't be on my computer all the time lol,I will get you your victim as soon as I can......


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Just got the little one to sleep and thought I'd check one more time and..... I have a victim!!!


----------



## CrypticCuriosity (Aug 18, 2012)

*Eagerly awaits victim*


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

Got mine!!!! Because Bethene loves me best!

Or because the gerbils are cute...either way!


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

Got my victim earlier today, been to Hobby Lobby and Michael's tonight and already started the first project!


----------



## Kenneth (Feb 14, 2014)

WELL...got my victim which is awesome but this is definitely going to be a challenge for me. Kind of a vague list and the subject of most of their posts are things I don't really know about. 

We'll see how this goes!


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

Hope bethene is tucked all snug in her bed after a long day of victimizing! Still no victim for me but some people I know got one!!! While I wait I have been enjoying vicariously stalking with them and stocking up on supplies I might need for my victim (I mean its a great excuse and I can always keep for another project if its not a good fit).

I may not have gotten my victim today but I am already a winner because I tried logging in from home again tonight and what do you know it WORKED. I tried logging in and out several time and it let me in every time - so happy and hope that frustration is behind me (and the others who have also suffered the same fate). Tomorrow promises to be a good day because now I can check the forum 7,382 times from home AND work to see if I have anything in my inbox.
Love this start to the season!


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Already started crafting for my victim.


----------



## Mrs. Voorhees (Jul 20, 2014)

moonwitchkitty said:


> Already started crafting for my victim.


I can't wait!!! Hopefully today is the day. I know it must be so much work for Bethene to put this together. We are all so grateful I know.


----------



## Godcrusher (Sep 21, 2015)

Victim received!! Now to get to reaping.


----------



## GraveyardQueen (Jul 9, 2011)

So excited! I stalked until I was late for work (and now I'm side-stalking from work). Victim victim, here I come!


----------



## Eviejenn (Aug 10, 2014)

Did anyone else immediately go to Google Maps and check out their victim's house? I was like "Oh yeah! I know EXACTLY what I'm going to send now!" Technology is awesome...


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

No, interesting that you got ideas from that. I'd like to know what, but I understand you can't share.


Eviejenn said:


> Did anyone else immediately go to Google Maps and check out their victim's house? I was like "Oh yeah! I know EXACTLY what I'm going to send now!" Technology is awesome...


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Oh, I got my victim yesterday. I'm already plotting and planning. This calls for a trip to the thrift shops this weekend. I can't wait to see what goodies I find. We have very similar themes, just saying.


----------



## kab (Oct 13, 2010)

Got my victim!!! This will be fun!!! A stalking I will go.....


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

Yay for victims!  I had picked up something last week, and luckily, it will work out for them. I picked up a few supplies today, too. Now the other stores need to get in gear, before the DEADline!


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

I got my victim yesterday, panicked(!!!), felt like I would never be able to do anything that would make my victim happy, and then realized that I've felt that way every. single. time. I've done a Reaping. 

Didn't think to google map my victim's house.... I like your brain, Eviejenn!


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

Witchful Thinking said:


> Hope bethene is tucked all snug in her bed after a long day of victimizing! Still no victim for me but some people I know got one!!! While I wait I have been enjoying vicariously stalking with them and stocking up on supplies I might need for my victim (I mean its a great excuse and I can always keep for another project if its not a good fit).
> 
> I may not have gotten my victim today but I am already a winner because I tried logging in from home again tonight and what do you know it WORKED. I tried logging in and out several time and it let me in every time - so happy and hope that frustration is behind me (and the others who have also suffered the same fate). Tomorrow promises to be a good day because now I can check the forum 7,382 times from home AND work to see if I have anything in my inbox.
> Love this start to the season!


Have you gotten your victim yet? Oh, I can't wait for everyone's sneak peeks. I'm so excited to get back into all of thiiiiisssss!!!!


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

Bethene, Thank You for the easy victim! I always have a small stash of stuff set aside for future victims, things I buy after Halloween, things I no longer use for Halloween and thrift store finds I get during the year. I already have three items to send off in my victim's package. It is making me feel like I have a handle on this and just might be able to pull off a good reaping.


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

Eviejenn said:


> Did anyone else immediately go to Google Maps and check out their victim's house? I was like "Oh yeah! I know EXACTLY what I'm going to send now!" Technology is awesome...


Okay, so I kinda felt this may be an invasion of privacy  but.....being a stalker I had to go for it. Oh no! Google maps can't find my victim's address! Do I have the right numbers?! _Biting nails already......_

(for the record - to my Reaper, I did not choose that gawd awful blue on my house; the house had just been painted when we bought it two years ago. Yeah, it's still blue but who cares it has a porch!!)


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

Tannasgach said:


> Okay, so I kinda felt this may be an invasion of privacy  but.....being a stalker I had to go for it. Oh no! Google maps can't find my victim's address! Do I have the right numbers?! _Biting nails already......_
> 
> (for the record - to my Reaper, I did not choose that gawd awful blue on my house; the house had just been painted when we bought it two years ago. Yeah, it's still blue but who cares it has a porch!!)


I Google mapped our house last month for the heck of it, and it still has photos from the previous owners. Goodness knows how old those photos actually are, because the garage in the photos is not the one that we currently have. I believe that it was built at least 3 years before we bought the property, and we've been here for 4 years.

I sooooo want them to take photos of the house at Halloween. Honestly, I want to go decorate right now, just in case they're doing updates, haha.

Update: OK, that's weird...I just double checked, because I wanted to see the old garage--it had cool windows. NOW it's showing me updated photos from 2012. What the heck? Cue Twilight Zone music...those were not the same photos that I saw recently.


----------



## meltyface (Sep 13, 2012)

Oh, poor little victim. I shall torment and scare you. I will stalk you and I will know what haunts your dreams. You may be scared of what lurks in the dark, but I promise you will never see me when I feed on your thoughts. You can run, you can hide, but the reaper WILL get you on the other side. Enjoy your last moments of peace while you can, your time has come and your fate is in my hands.....SEE YOU SOON. ?


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

Tannasgach I would LOVE to have a porch...Maybe we will add one on someday.


----------



## doto (Nov 20, 2009)

Eviejenn said:


> Did anyone else immediately go to Google Maps and check out their victim's house? I was like "Oh yeah! I know EXACTLY what I'm going to send now!" Technology is awesome...


I am still waiting on my victim, but I have google mapped my reapee every year. We moved in May so our new home image is from 2012 but is quite similar (grass is getting done in a few weeks).


----------



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

_I got my victim and I'm stumped. One thing that pops to mind is something I need as well, so I may actually create something I've never done before this year, but make them in pairs - one for my victim and one for myself, lol. _


----------



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

_SAME! I have the SAME feelings every year. And then when I send off my package I'm afraid my goodies weren't good enough._



LadyGoats said:


> I got my victim yesterday, panicked(!!!), felt like I would never be able to do anything that would make my victim happy, and then realized that I've felt that way every. single. time. I've done a Reaping.
> 
> Didn't think to google map my victim's house.... I like your brain, Eviejenn!


----------



## doto (Nov 20, 2009)

I've often wished I had replicated a gift I'd sent. Go with the "1 for you, 1 for me" philosophy.



GiggleFairy said:


> _I got my victim and I'm stumped. One thing that pops to mind is something I need as well, so I may actually create something I've never done before this year, but make them in pairs - one for my victim and one for myself, lol. _


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Unless I boobooed some where, I think I have given everyone a victim.... 

If anyone wants questions asked their reaper, let me know! I will see what I can do...


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

I have tomorrow off from work to Halloween shop! One thing for me, one thing for my victim and so on and so on. I picked up one thing a few weeks ago but have lots more reaping to do.


----------



## Ring (Sep 23, 2014)

I got my person today, yaaaaay . Have fun everyone!!!


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

Ahhhh once again I have I so much planned. I have 24 props I want to make and can't decide what to take out. Ahhhhhhhhhhhh. My victim I hope you like what I make for you.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

made 3 things for my victim all ready having fun


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

Saki.Girl said:


> made 3 things for my victim all ready having fun


only three?


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

BR1MSTON3 said:


> Got my victim earlier today, been to Hobby Lobby and Michael's tonight and already started the first project!


I'm sure I'll love it.


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

moonwitchkitty said:


> Already started crafting for my victim.


I'm sure I'll love it.


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

Saki.Girl said:


> made 3 things for my victim all ready having fun


You're fast. I started a project today but it has to dry and get a second coat of paint before it will be finished. I did do some Goodwill shopping today and now have plans for a second and third project .


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

LairMistress said:


> Yay for victims!  I had picked up something last week, and luckily, it will work out for them. I picked up a few supplies today, too. !


I'm sure I'll love it.


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

GiggleFairy said:


> _I got my victim and I'm stumped. One thing that pops to mind is something I need as well, so I may actually create something I've never done before this year, but make them in pairs - one for my victim and one for myself, lol. _


I'm sure I'll love it.


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

Shadow Panther said:


> Ahhhh once again I have I so much planned. I have 24 props I want to make and can't decide what to take out. Ahhhhhhhhhhhh. My victim I hope you like what I make for you.


I'm sure I will.


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

Saki.Girl said:


> made 3 things for my victim all ready having fun


I'm sure I'll love them.


OK, OK...I'll stop. For now. Maybe.


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

Eviejenn said:


> Did anyone else immediately go to Google Maps and check out their victim's house? I was like "Oh yeah! I know EXACTLY what I'm going to send now!" Technology is awesome...


Not going to lie, I'm a little creeped out by this. Yet, also intrigued.....


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

BR1MSTON3 said:


> only three?


lol well i also painted a sign for my sons band that will be playing at my party lol


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Ghouliet said:


> You're fast. I started a project today but it has to dry and get a second coat of paint before it will be finished. I did do some Goodwill shopping today and now have plans for a second and third project .


oh i bet it is going to be awsome


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

A little tease already. Can't show more because it would give it away!


----------



## CrypticCuriosity (Aug 18, 2012)

Got my victim! Glad they gave me so much to work with!


----------



## chachabella (Jul 3, 2013)

Yay...!


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

Got my victim right before I left for work this morning--what a great way to start the day!! I couldn't wait to get to work and get stalking and of course it ended up being a hectic day....never even had a chance to get on the forum! My mind was aswirl with thoughts and plans for my victim though and I rushed home right after work and have spent the whole evening stalking and planning and worrying and getting excited!

LadyGoats I feel exactly the same way every year!! I read the list and went into a panic that my ideas seemed a little outside my comfort zone. I am up for the challenge though and am excited to try a new technique this year on my main project I have in mind. Very excited to get to work. You got this---your victim will love whatever you decide on!


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

Why am I always last to get going? :/


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Dear victim I've found a box. Now to fill it.


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

The Auditor said:


> Eviejenn said:
> 
> 
> > Did anyone else immediately go to Google Maps and check out their victim's house? I was like "Oh yeah! I know EXACTLY what I'm going to send now!" Technology is awesome...
> ...


 I did  they have lots of room. Muhahahahaha


----------



## RavenReaper (Aug 17, 2016)

My dear victim I am back


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

I just cleaned, sanded and stained something I picked up from Goodwill. I just wish I could post the before and after picture. This thing is going to look amazing. I am so tickled with it I am grinning from ear to ear.


----------



## Eviejenn (Aug 10, 2014)

So this is my first year participating. Do most of you make or buy your gift? Also, do you usually go with one large item or several smaller ones? I used a combo of sale/employee discount to buy my victim one item, but that was less than half of the amount. Would you guys be cool with a combo of purchased & homemade items?


----------



## Eviejenn (Aug 10, 2014)

Lol! I'm glad that I wasn't the only one to hit Google Maps. Yeah, it's a little creepy - but also a good way to see the space your victim will be using....


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

Eviejenn said:


> So this is my first year participating.  Do most of you make or buy your gift? Also, do you usually go with one large item or several smaller ones? I used a combo of sale/employee discount to buy my victim one item, but that was less than half of the amount. Would you guys be cool with a combo of purchased & homemade items?


I think most of us do a combo of both. Just depends on time, skills, etc. Lots of thrift shopping and repurposing, sales, anything you are comfortable with. I think most of us use the amount as a guideline because it's hard to price out homemade things. 

Basically do what you are good with and I'm sure your victim will love anything you send them.


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

Eviejenn said:


> So this is my first year participating. Do most of you make or buy your gift? Also, do you usually go with one large item or several smaller ones? I used a combo of sale/employee discount to buy my victim one item, but that was less than half of the amount. Would you guys be cool with a combo of purchased & homemade items?


Eviejenn, I make some items with things I have on hand but I also buy used items and change them up to suit Halloween purposes. Do a search on past main reapers and you will get a good feel for what we do. I tend to go overboard. I have given quilts, pillow cases, table runners and such that I have sewn. I have made wreaths using Goodwill items as a base and ribbons I got using a coupon at JoAnne Fabrics. Once I got some funkins really cheap and made a diorama in one of them I gave to a victim. I have fun trying to get the best deal I can on items for my victim that is part of the fun to see how far you can get your "dime" to stretch. If I am getting rid of an item I used in the past, i do not count it as part of the $20.00, my logic being I would have given it away to goodwill had I not given it to a victim.I always shop after Halloween sales to get items at good prices and store them in a future victim box.


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

Eviejenn said:


> So this is my first year participating. Do most of you make or buy your gift? Also, do you usually go with one large item or several smaller ones? I used a combo of sale/employee discount to buy my victim one item, but that was less than half of the amount. Would you guys be cool with a combo of purchased & homemade items?


Hi, there Eviejenn! I'm a Jenn, too! Great that this is your first year - it will be sooooooo much fun! There really is a mix when it comes to Reaper gifts - some people make everything, some people buy everything, and a lot of people do a combination of home-made & purchased items. All of the options are great ones! One thing I did when I participated in my first Reap was go back in the Forum to look at the photo post from last year's Big Reaper so I could see what people had received or made in the past. That was a big help to me!

So here's the 2016 Big Reaper photo thread - http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/148284-picture-thread-big-reaper-2016-a.html

Personally, I love to make things for my Victims, but there have been names that I've received where it made more sense - based on their Likes & Dislikes list - to go with primarily purchased items. So, it will be up to you! Have fun with it & be sure to take lots of photos for your own records too! If you go through the thread I posted, above, you will note that people also like to take photos of their boxes once they are all boxed up & ready to ship. So go crazy decorating your box if you'd like, also! Hope that helps!


----------



## doto (Nov 20, 2009)

Eviejenn said:


> So this is my first year participating. Do most of you make or buy your gift? Also, do you usually go with one large item or several smaller ones? I used a combo of sale/employee discount to buy my victim one item, but that was less than half of the amount. Would you guys be cool with a combo of purchased & homemade items?


Personally I have made stuff and bought stuff over the years. Sizes have ranged from large to small......here's a video of the "large" which I made for Mistress of the Abyss. She lives about an hour away so they were delivered not shipped.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Just checking in to share a bit of good news. Our daughter had an appointment with the pediatric cardiologist today and she really amazed us by being so calm for her echocardiogram (though I do think the grape sucker and Despicable Me played a part in that). The results were great and she doesn't have to go back for two years!


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

lizzyborden, Fantastic News! I am happy for you.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

I'm so excited about my victim. My victim is into things that I am not so it'll be so fun doing something different! I just so happen to work in a place that will make it easier to make your dreams come true victim


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

I just finished the second coat of stain on my project now it has to sit and dry before the final step. This has come out very well and as silly as it might sound with everything else going on here it is making me feel good just seeing how well it is coming together.


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Eviejenn said:


> Did anyone else immediately go to Google Maps and check out their victim's house? I was like "Oh yeah! I know EXACTLY what I'm going to send now!" Technology is awesome...


Wow,........uugh......I never thought of that. I love how you asked if everyone else did that immediately also. Reaper Level: EXPERT!!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

BR1MSTON3 said:


> A little tease already. Can't show more because it would give it away!


Christmas spirit??


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Eviejenn said:


> So this is my first year participating. Do most of you make or buy your gift? Also, do you usually go with one large item or several smaller ones? I used a combo of sale/employee discount to buy my victim one item, but that was less than half of the amount. Would you guys be cool with a combo of purchased & homemade items?


Sure! Many of us do homemade & store bought. There are usually several small items, but don't get caught up in that. Just do whatever you have time for, & find that works with your victims list.


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

I stalked a few of you to throw the scent off my trail. Note to self, keep up with the yard work, & dont go outside with pajamas & bed head, you guys are watching me on google Earth. I saw a couple things that I think will work for you victim. ( or did you guys hack me, & already saw what I plan to buy? -checks for Visa card, whew, they didnt get that yet.-) I feel better having a plan. Excuse me while I move the hose, I dont want EvieJenn to see brown spots on the lawn.


----------



## Godcrusher (Sep 21, 2015)

Do any of you ever wonder if some of the big extravagant Reaps scare off potential reapers from joining because they worry they cant compete?


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

My reaps may be extravagant in value but they are made with Goodwill pieces, or scraps from other projects I make. I shop after Halloween when stores just want to get the stuff off their shelves. I also use coupons and buy used items from garage sales. It take a bit a work and time to create items but I like to think the end result is worth more than 20.00. I frankly don't care if my reaper is not as frugal and I get "less" than I give" because whatever they send they send what they think I would like and are doing the best they can. It is not a competition. Getting the gift for me is nice but I truly enjoy the hunt of getting items my victim will like without breaking the bank. It takes planning, organization, and perseverance for the hunt but I think it is fun.


----------



## Palladino (Aug 29, 2013)

Ghouliet said:


> My reaps may be extravagant in value but they are made with Goodwill pieces, or scraps from other projects I make. I shop after Halloween when stores just want to get the stuff off their shelves. I also use coupons and buy used items from garage sales. It take a bit a work and time to create items but I like to think the end result is worth more than 20.00. I frankly don't care if my reaper is not as frugal and I get "less" than I give" because whatever they send they send what they think I would like and are doing the best they can. It is not a competition. Getting the gift for me is nice but I truly enjoy the hunt of getting items my victim will like without breaking the bank. It takes planning, organization, and perseverance for the hunt but I think it is fun.


I couldn't have said this better! I always go overboard but it's so much fun - who cares? the thrill of the hunt, watching the items come together and then sending it off into the world. 

Sometimes I forget I'm a victim as well as a reaper. Then one day a box of goodies arrives on my porch. I have never been disappointed - always amazed with the level of creativity and generosity on this site. As Ghouliet pointed out, it is not a competition. 

So all you new reapers (and nervous ones) never fear. You can't go wrong when you put your heart into your reap. Not literally of course - especially if you're my secret reaper - because it wouldn't pass customs. Ha! Ha!


----------



## Cù-Sith (Aug 19, 2017)

Time to start hounding, er stalking victims!


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

I got my victim and, I must say, their list intimidated me a little. I like to buy a decent gift and then make things that consist 85% of things I have on hand. I don't count the stuff I have stockpiled throughout the year or things I make with items on hand. Those are freebies. I hope extravagant gifts don't detour anyone from joining in. The fun is not just the gift... it's reading everyone's posts, joining in on the teasing, shopping, making, anticipation and waiting, waiting, waiting.. lol Enjoy the whole process!! The only bad gift is one that never gets sent or one that obviously had no thought behind it. Other than that, it's all good!! 
Okay.. back to the reason for this post.. I stalked my victim's posts on HF and other Social media pages AND...I feel MUCH better about picking out gifts! I found out we share some interests sooooooo.... off I go to do a little shopping, gluing, painting, etc.!!! Get ready Victim, it's game time!!!!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

I do the same as the last few people have said. I stockpile all year. Whenever i find something cool for cheap that i know i could turn into multiple things i get it. So i have a lot of clearance items on hand and thrift store things to work with already. We have clean up week in the spring so there are tons of stuff out on the street for free that i snatch up. I have a huge recycle area in my neighborhood so i go there and get bottles, and other cool finds. My brother has an etsy store so i bum things from him for my victim. haha...I use my 40% off coupons and i also check the craigslist free items page. I get all wrapped up in my victim and their theme. Im always super surprised when i get my reaping because most of the time im so focused on my victim that i forget im getting one also. I feel bad sometimes that i send such big reaps because i dont want to discourage others but its not always as expensive as it looks. With some planning and thought you can pull off a great reaper gift for not much money.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

ahhhh who am i kidding, let me not tell a lie, i dont feel bad sending nice big thought out reaps to my victim. Its so darn fun! i dont want to upset anyone but i do want to make my victim so excited!!!


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

Slightly different technique from me - I don't really stockpile all year, but I do have some particular crafts or home made items that I feel are more my specialty, and I do tend to have supplies for those on hand. I have only ever once bought a Halloween item in hopes that it will be for a "someday Victim" of a Reaper event, and that was mostly because I was on vacation & it was very unique. I still have that item since so far none of my Victims have fit the profile for this gift, LOL! But that means that someday it will get to the right Halloween lover!

Maybe I will have to try & bribe Bethene with something wonderful to get her to give me a Victim with this type of item on their like list! 

I do think that if some new members on the page or new participants in the Reaper events see some of the wonderful & very talented gifts that some members give, yes, they MIGHT feel intimidated. But to everyone, I would just agree with what some others have said here - if you genuinely take the time to consider your Victim's likes & dislikes, you truly can't go wrong. Yes, some people can best afford the $20 limit, and some people look as though they have spent more than that, which they may or may not have done, depending on coupons, sales, thrifted items & regifting items. Don't let that make you doubt yourself! The spirit of this exchange is all in good fun & the more the merrier. The only really big NO-NO in this event is when a participant doesn't acknowledge receipt of the items, which is certainly being a poor sport. It is possible though, that sometimes people have computer trouble & can't post photos, but that's not what I mean. I do recommend that all Reapers take photos of what they send, just in case your Victim isn't able to post photos themselves.


----------



## Spanishtulip (Aug 14, 2015)

Fiiiinnnallly my torture is over...

I've been camping in Northern Ontario this past week with no internet access

. . . knowing my victim was sitting in my inbox, waiting, lonely, going un-stalked


Now to make up for lost time *evil cackle*


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

This first project is still in drying stages and it feels like it is taking forever to dry. I want to start focusing today on the second project but I am already doing a happy dance imagining how my victim will react when he/she opens this.


----------



## Palladino (Aug 29, 2013)

Victim! You have been chosen and I shall proceed anon.


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

I would like to stockpile throughout the year, but I really like to see what my victim is doing and work on a theme for them so it is not easy to buy ahead.


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

Catching up on the thread and totally agree -- I have SO much fun in the giving I am never worried about the getting. I have NEVER opened my reaper gift and thought what a terrible reap. I always feel so grateful that someone put time and effort into picking out or making what I got. I know it can feel intimidating and scary but I think we all feel that way a little bit. Its because we care and want to send something great! The reaper is all about spreading a little bit of Halloween joy. Any of us can make or buy something for ourselves - the excitement is that someone else thought about you when putting together your reap either purchased, repurposed, crafted etc. Someone put thought into it and opening it is a surprise and delight every time. I get riddled with self doubt every time....right now I am stuck trying to figure out how to do something I have never done before in fact but to me thats part of the fun.

When I tell people about the reaper (beside for the OMG its August why are you talking about Halloween face) I almost always get the same reaction - awe that strangers from all over the country and beyond come together to send each other some good will and share their love of something.

This is the way I celebrate the beginning of the season long before others see the signs of fall-- this is the way I celebrate with the people who get it the way I do. I am so grateful every year for the fun the reaper brings me and for whatever gift I get big or small. Sharing with each other the fun of this is what it is all about to me.
Ok sorry...enough gushing/rambling - back to work!


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

The stalking and watchin and waiting to see all the great thought and care each reaper gives their victim is what makes this so fun. Any gift is a very welcomed treat to me. But the big draw for me is the spirt and fun of this global group interacting. It just gets me hyped up and ready for fall.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I am so impressed by all the great folks here, you are so caring and thoughtful, I agree with what was said, I have a reaper stash box that I collect things for all year, I too have somethings that have been in the box for a couple of years , someday I will have some one to send it too! 

I hope no one stays away because of being scared they won't measure up..... there have been a few times through out the years I have been doing this that you could tell some one just threw a few things in a box, but most of the time, reapers really care about doing a good job for their victims,


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

I am having a blast creating your goodies my dear victim


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

Kelloween said:


> Why am I always last to get going? :/


Tradition.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

I was very intimidated by my first reaper exchange--worried that my gifts wouldn't be liked and/or whether or not my crafted piece was worthy of putting in the mail. It all went well, my victim was happy and my reaper was awesome! I will admit that I have been intimidated by the likes/dislikes a few times in the beginning, but I'd rather see a list with lots of detail than too little. I'm in a rural area and don't have a lot of the great stores that some of you do, so I try to make or find a few unique things. Of course I have totes and totes full of goodies that I picked up on clearance and stuff I picked up during the year that I can always dive into too. The main thing to remember is to have fun and if you have any questions, feel free to ask.


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

Godcrusher said:


> Do any of you ever wonder if some of the big extravagant Reaps scare off potential reapers from joining because they worry they cant compete?


Hmm. Nope, sure haven't wondered that at all.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Kelloween said:


> Why am I always last to get going? :/


You're not last, It will be at least Monday before I can get started.


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

lizzyborden said:


> Just checking in to share a bit of good news. Our daughter had an appointment with the pediatric cardiologist today and she really amazed us by being so calm for her echocardiogram (though I do think the grape sucker and Despicable Me played a part in that). The results were great and she doesn't have to go back for two years!


I'm sooooo excited about this news!! xoxo


----------



## Spanishtulip (Aug 14, 2015)

lizzyborden said:


> You're not last, It will be at least Monday before I can get started.


This week will be crazy for me, heading back to NC and then rushed back to school shopping. 

Only day-mares about what I can do to (I mean for) you dear victim, at least until school starts on the 28th at which point I will be able to turn all my malevolent attention towards implementing my diabolical plans.


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

I just got started on what I thought would be an intimidating project. Turns out, when you have (and use) the right tools for the job, it's usually not a big deal! My only problem how is that I ran out of supplies.

Since the project isn't as involved/difficult as I'd expected, I can afford the time/effort to make it even better! YAY!!). 

Kelloween, no point in stopping now!

I think my first reaper exchange was surprisingly exciting, and I'm grateful for the people that were involved to make it welcoming, and not intimidating.Unfortunately I tend to overestimate my abilities, and often get myself in over my head... so diving into something like this was definitely a Gina-move... I could see why people might be intimidated (but hope that didn't/doesn't stop anyone!). 

Spanishtulip - that means you have a week to cogitate! Stew, marinate, and let the flavas meld.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

I can not wait to start seeing pics of everyone's goodies


----------



## Ring (Sep 23, 2014)

Did some shopping yesterday, and found some neat items. I will start working on some homemade stuff today....super excited..I hope everyone is having fun getting there gifts together!


----------



## sikntwizted (Oct 26, 2007)

Well, I'm also in that "Got my victim, and what in the world am I going to do" phase. I have a pretty good idea though. I have a lot to work with. Also, I'm making double because I can use one as well. Just nervous before I start as always. Dear victim, I'm not sending you crap this year. Literally. No dog poop in the mail I promise. Oh, and one more thing. Everyone googles the houses. Reaper staple of life. Don't try mine though. I called google, and they will misdirect you. That or they can't find my house anyway. It's always off. Well, have a smoking good time people! (see what I did, that's called a hint)


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

went to Joann's and Michaels, and picked up some things to use for projects, I had the main bones of the projects at home just needed the fine turned details, Hope things turn out like I see them in my head


----------



## Cù-Sith (Aug 19, 2017)

after repeated stalking (got lost looking at some other;s likes and pages!) my victim threw me a curve ball, or more of a change up!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Well tomorrow I officially start seriously thinking about what I can make for my victim. Have two ideas already but need to read through the likes again and do some more stalking. Also have to mix up a batch of paper clay tomorrow so I can get the last project for the county display finished and ready for paint. Not quite where I want to be on the workshop, so looks like I will be working outside tomorrow. 

On the plus side I found a box of paint I bought at a yard sale a couple of years ago and all but six bottles of paint were still good. Looks like I'll have plenty of every color I need except for orange and I can pick that up at Walmart this week.


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

Finished two projects and tomorrow I will start a third project. We see Dr. Hardaway on Thursday and KC may end up in the hospital for at least 4 days while he gets a portable IV leading to his heart.


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

bethene said:


> I had the main bones of the projects at home just needed the fine turned details





lizzyborden said:


> On the plus side I found a box of paint I bought at a yard sale a couple of years ago


I just love it when you have most of what you need to get the job done!!! Nice!



Cù-Sith said:


> after repeated stalking (got lost looking at some other;s likes and pages!) my victim threw me a curve ball, or more of a change up!


I'm not the only one that does this!? Hehe. I ended up on someone else's Pinterest board last Thursday while I was trying to plan for my victim. 




Ghouliet said:


> Finished two projects and tomorrow I will start a third project. We see Dr. Hardaway on Thursday and KC may end up in the hospital for at least 4 days while he gets a portable IV leading to his heart.


Nice being in top of things! Hospital stays are never fun, only good vibes heading your way...


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Ghouliet said:


> Finished two projects and tomorrow I will start a third project. We see Dr. Hardaway on Thursday and KC may end up in the hospital for at least 4 days while he gets a portable IV leading to his heart.


Sending positive thoughts your way.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Well today isn't going as planned at all.  The start knob to my dryer broke off in my hand this morning so in the process of removing the broken switch and hoping it's one of the $10 switches I'm finding on eBay. A friend gave me a pair of eclipse glasses and think I'll sneak a peak at it if the clouds aren't interfering and the little one is otherwise occupied.


----------



## JustaBunchOfHocusPocus (Sep 17, 2007)

Is it too late to sign up? Hope I'm not to late.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

TheScary_Jackolantern said:


> Is it too late to sign up? Hope I'm not to late.


Sorry Scary, you are too late for this one, but don't worry, there will be another one closer to the holiday & we have others through the year so you may have missed this one but there will be plenty more to come.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

OK, I've gotten in a few things from Amazon today for my Reapee & will start working on something else soon!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Dear victim I am ready to ship . I think you are going to enjoy your goodies or I hope so any way .


----------



## SpookyLilGirl1980 (Nov 19, 2015)

Saki.Girl said:


> Dear victim I am ready to ship . I think you are going to enjoy your goodies or I hope so any way .


Wow you are on the ball!


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Saki.Girl said:


> Dear victim I am ready to ship . I think you are going to enjoy your goodies or I hope so any way
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I've just got the fillers left. Might ship next weekend. .. Might


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

Saki.Girl said:


> Dear victim I am ready to ship . I think you are going to enjoy your goodies or I hope so any way .


That was fast. I just got the first step of a third project done. I am hoping the have the second step completed before I go to bed tonight. Only three steps in all for this project, it should go pretty fast.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

MrsMcbernes said:


> Wow you are on the ball!


Ya I worked on there gifts all weekend . Excited how it all turned out. Did do one more thing today it's drying that I think they will love


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

When your reaper is quiet, your reaper is plotting! I have you in my sight dear victim...hehehehehehehe.


----------



## sikntwizted (Oct 26, 2007)

moonwitchkitty said:


> I've just got the fillers left. Might ship next weekend. .. Might


Holy heck! I haven't even got the main parts in for my gift. You ladies are something!


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

I see you shiver with anticipation.


----------



## Ring (Sep 23, 2014)

Getting mine prepared! I do have a question...do we tell our victim who we are..like in a message when we send it? Or just let them know after they get it on the photos thread?


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Ring said:


> Getting mine prepared! I do have a question...do we tell our victim who we are..like in a message when we send it? Or just let them know after they get it on the photos thread?


 totally up to you. I always let my victim know.


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

Hope the clouds stayed out of your way!! It sure was something, even hundreds of miles from Totality. 

My not-big-deal project ended up becoming a big deal, but I got 'er done. Now to figure out what to do next..!


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

Saki.Girl said:


> Dear victim I am ready to ship . I think you are going to enjoy your goodies or I hope so any way .


Woah....good work Saki Girl - can't wait to see what you did this year!!! Sadly for my poor victim I am still weeks away from being able to ship. I have started working on my reap but can't even get started in earnest until one of my supplies arrives. Spookerstar and I have our annual big crafting weekend planned over the long weekend so we can get a bunch of work done on our reaps. Hang in there victim...hoping I can make it worth the wait!

Saw the question about if to reveal yourself...I do in my reap and I hope my reaper will too. Want to be able to thank you!

Ghouliet - so impressed you have so much done already. We will be thinking of you and sending you good thoughts while you and KC are in the hospital!


----------



## CreepySpiders (Aug 4, 2010)

Hi! I sent a sign up message and didn't get a victim


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

I'm almost ready to box this stuff up!! I have one project I need to finish up, let dry and then it's packing time!! Should I ship early or make my victim wait?... hmmmm... buwahahahahahaha!


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

CreepySpiders said:


> Hi! I sent a sign up message and didn't get a victim


Send a PM to Bethany so she can check her messages.


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

Man, I missed a whole page or two when looking back over the thread yesterday -sheesh!! I cannot believe people are shipping already!!! Good job!!


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

So, say you receive a gift, and try as they might, your Reaper couldn't get all of the cat/dog hair off of it (not that it won't come off, but that there is no place in their life that does not have the cat/dog fur that will reattach itself at the slightest movement)... Are you upset/disgusted, and cursing at your Reaper under your breath?

... I'm asking for a friend....


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

LadyGoats said:


> So, say you receive a gift, and try as they might, your Reaper couldn't get all of the cat/dog hair off of it (not that it won't come off, but that there is no place in their life that does not have the cat/dog fur that will reattach itself at the slightest movement)... Are you upset/disgusted, and cursing at your Reaper under your breath?
> 
> ... I'm asking for a friend....


LOL... I wouldn't be offended.  Has your friend tried rubbing the sticky side of tape across the piece in question?


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

lizzyborden said:


> LOL... I wouldn't be offended.  Has your friend tried rubbing the sticky side of tape across the piece in question?


Lint rollers are commonplace, but once anything touches anything, it gets fur in it. Not a lot! But... my friend... is finding it impossible to get every last hair off.

She's considering including "kitty cat love" on the gift list


----------



## Nobody Owens (Sep 4, 2012)

Bummer ... I thought sign up was just in August. I didn't realize you started in July with the cutoff in August. 

Is it always a July sign up? I'm always in the throws of summer and vacations and running around playing outside that I'm rarely inside on the computer. 

I'll have to wait yet another year again.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Nobody Owens said:


> Bummer ... I thought sign up was just in August. I didn't realize you started in July with the cutoff in August.
> 
> Is it always a July sign up? I'm always in the throws of summer and vacations and running around playing outside that I'm rarely inside on the computer.
> 
> I'll have to wait yet another year again.


There should be a sign up for the second reaper soon.


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

Well the project I thought would be a breeze is not cooperating so I am scraping it and doing something else.


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

Teaser!!!


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

Ring said:


> Getting mine prepared! I do have a question...do we tell our victim who we are..like in a message when we send it? Or just let them know after they get it on the photos thread?


Either way, please let them know! I got a killer reap last year from someone but could not thank him or her properly.


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

I usually put a card or note in my box so my victim knows who sent it.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

LadyGoats said:


> So, say you receive a gift, and try as they might, your Reaper couldn't get all of the cat/dog hair off of it (not that it won't come off, but that there is no place in their life that does not have the cat/dog fur that will reattach itself at the slightest movement)... Are you upset/disgusted, and cursing at your Reaper under your breath?
> 
> ... I'm asking for a friend....


 I have two cats and a dog. It wouldn't bother me.



CreepySpiders said:


> Hi! I sent a sign up message and didn't get a victim


 PM Bethene not Bethany, they are two different people on the forum.



Ring said:


> Getting mine prepared! I do have a question...do we tell our victim who we are..like in a message when we send it? Or just let them know after they get it on the photos thread?


Some people let their victim know right out, and some send hints. Although, I can be quite dense sometimes. WitchyKitty send me a box with cat paw prints all over it, and a cat wearing a witch hat on it, and I was clueless. Once I sent someone a pack of Goddess Tarot cards as a hint.



sikntwizted said:


> Holy heck! I haven't even got the main parts in for my gift. You ladies are something!


Hey sikntwizted, they make deadlines for a reason. LOL I bought some things to craft with, but haven't really started yet.



Ghouliet said:


> Finished two projects and tomorrow I will start a third project. We see Dr. Hardaway on Thursday and KC may end up in the hospital for at least 4 days while he gets a portable IV leading to his heart.


I'll be thinking of you and the family.



Ghouliet said:


> I usually put a card or note in my box so my victim knows who sent it.


I usually send a note, but several times I've packed and sealed that dang box without the note inside.

Just throwing this out now, I will be going on vacation on September 17th. So, if you do not hear from me dear reaper, I am just out of town, and not around to get my wonderful reaper gift. Never fear though, my kids will be home to ensure it is brought in the house safely. I promise to let you know I've received it as soon as a I return. I'll post photos too.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

On another note, I'm sorry I'm not around as much as previous reapers. I started a new position at work three months ago, and the transition is keeping me busy. I'll try to be more active.


----------



## Ring (Sep 23, 2014)

Ghouliet said:


> I usually put a card or note in my box so my victim knows who sent it.


Awesome, also thanks everyone else for letting me know! I'm super exited for everyone!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

creppyspiders, sorry, but got you covered.......pm'd you your info



I have several good ideas for my victim, now to decide which ones to do!!!! I have a couple for sure figured, but now to decide exactly what to do......


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

Ring said:


> Awesome, also thanks everyone else for letting me know! I'm super exited for everyone!


So glad you joined in the fun this year Ring!


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

Spookerstar, Graveyard Queen and I are in full Reaper mode! Spookerstar had to get up super early for work this morning....what was she thinking about on the way there? Reaper of course! She emailed us first thing with her early morning inspiration for her victim. From early this morning until late tonight we have been trading ideas and emails encouraging each other, helping each other not to go off the deep end and bite off too much as well as overcoming victim curveballs! Think we are on the right track with our respective victims and excitedly worrying. Patience victims...patience!


----------



## Palladino (Aug 29, 2013)

im the goddess said:


> On another note, I'm sorry I'm not around as much as previous reapers. I started a new position at work three months ago, and the transition is keeping me busy. I'll try to be more active.


Congrats on your new job!


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Palladino said:


> Congrats on your new job!


Thank you. To add to the madness I hit submit on my grad school application yesterday. What am i thinking? Why didn't I do this 20+ years ago?


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Off to the thrift store!


----------



## Spanishtulip (Aug 14, 2015)

I have so many ideas swirling around in my head. 

Not a very detailed list victim dear, I thought I thought I was supposed to be the one torturing you 

I'm sure I can come up with something you will like though


----------



## whoami (Aug 18, 2017)

oh look, my first post...  but, have I been around????


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

Oh dear victim I may be a few days late for you. I have had allergy problems since Friday. My eyes have finally started to go down (swelling) to the point I can see. Still having issues but have started. I hope you like what I have in store for you.


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

I am at a loss. I had a theme in mind but my victim made changes to her list so now I am rethinking!


----------



## Godcrusher (Sep 21, 2015)

1st couple of gifts completed now on to the next project.

1st time trying this new craft.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

someone should be looking for a brown truck coming to there place very very soon


----------



## kmeyer1313 (Jan 25, 2012)

Ladygoats, with 6 cats in my house, I can assure you that pet hair wouldn't phase me in the slightest...speaking as one who has lint rollers in every corner of the house and still doesn't win the fur battle....

As a matter of fact, if my victim package doesn't have a few hairs somewhere inside, it will within moments, as a couple of my cats are VERY curious about anything with outside smells......


----------



## Spanishtulip (Aug 14, 2015)

kmeyer1313 said:


> Ladygoats, with 6 cats in my house, I can assure you that pet hair wouldn't phase me in the slightest...speaking as one who has lint rollers in every corner of the house and still doesn't win the fur battle....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's not "contaminated with pet hair" it's "blessed by your familiar"


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

It's not "contaminated with pet hair" it's "blessed by your familiar"[/QUOTE] Maggie blesses everything. Cat hair everywhere


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Hey folks, remember that more is better. If you have a short list try to give a few more specifics that you like or would like to have. You never know what some of us have lurking in our craft room or storage rooms, or garages or rented storage sheds. Yes, that is a true statement. I am determined to purge a lot of this stuff. So maybe some of it will find its way to my Reaper.


Part of the fun is looking back and reading old post. If you are new her or don;t post a lot we don't have that to go back to---- so consider making a list like a kid making a Santa list without a parent guiding them. lol

I love these Reapers. Let's have some fun!!!


----------



## hopelesslyinsane (Sep 6, 2013)

Apologies to my victim as I still haven't been able to move past the planning stage for your gift. We were on vacation when the victim's were announced and started the fall semester the day after we got back. Hoping to get a bunch of stuff done this weekend!


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

Saki.Girl said:


> someone should be looking for a brown truck coming to there place very very soon


Oh oh is it me? is it me?!! I can't believe how quick you are Saki.


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

im the goddess said:


> Thank you. To add to the madness I hit submit on my grad school application yesterday. What am i thinking? Why didn't I do this 20+ years ago?


Way to go!!! It will be worth it! School started for me this week too, & Im thinking the same thing. However 20+ yrs ago, I had no idea I wanted to do this. Life evolves, & so do our choices. Good luck with everything, I hope it goes by quickly.


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

A few odds and ends or was that a puppy dogs tail I just added to the box...no mater. There are still several days and so much more I wan't to add before the box is sealed and handed off to the owl post. So your just going to have to be a little bit patient dear victim!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

LadyGoats said:


> So, say you receive a gift, and try as they might, your Reaper couldn't get all of the cat/dog hair off of it (not that it won't come off, but that there is no place in their life that does not have the cat/dog fur that will reattach itself at the slightest movement)... Are you upset/disgusted, and cursing at your Reaper under your breath?
> 
> ... I'm asking for a friend....


It would match everything in the house! It wouldn't even be noticed at first. I'd probably think it came from one of my cats.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

a_granger said:


> Oh oh is it me? is it me?!! I can't believe how quick you are Saki.


Lol last weekend was full on victim weekend I just started in and kept going. It was so much fun .

I just found something my victim must have  so guess what that means my dear victim


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

Saki.Girl said:


> so guess what that means my dear victim


MORE PACKAGES!!! Of course I'll share when I get them


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

kmeyer1313 said:


> Ladygoats, with 6 cats in my house, I can assure you that pet hair wouldn't phase me in the slightest...speaking as one who has lint rollers in every corner of the house and still doesn't win the fur battle....
> 
> As a matter of fact, if my victim package doesn't have a few hairs somewhere inside, it will within moments, as a couple of my cats are VERY curious about anything with outside smells......


I'm so glad I'm not the only one with "kitty cat love"....



Spanishtulip said:


> It's not "contaminated with pet hair" it's "blessed by your familiar"


Blessed by my familiar... that's the best one, yet!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Out for delivery don't you love to see that


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

hopelesslyinsane said:


> Apologies to my victim as I still haven't been able to move past the planning stage for your gift. We were on vacation when the victim's were announced and started the fall semester the day after we got back. Hoping to get a bunch of stuff done this weekend!


I'm in the same boat here. Had company here when the vics were announced and then down to eclipse totality for 5 days.... TRAFFICCCCCC was cursed I'm so behind.


----------



## Spanishtulip (Aug 14, 2015)

Just getting started on my items for you victim. 
4
I went to Hobby Lobby today, was tempted by the glitter aisle but I decided that a glitter bomb was too evil, even for me.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

OMG its funny when you send your reaper gift your like come on ups deliver it all ready LOL


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

*Big Reaper 2017: sign up &amp; discussion!*



Saki.Girl said:


> OMG its funny when you send your reaper gift your like come on ups deliver it all ready LOL


Well my UPS driver came and went, so that counts me out (he was parked outside of my house for a few minutes just now… I definitely had my hopes up!)… come on, UPS! Deliver it already!


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Lady Arsenic said:


> Way to go!!! It will be worth it! School started for me this week too, & Im thinking the same thing. However 20+ yrs ago, I had no idea I wanted to do this. Life evolves, & so do our choices. Good luck with everything, I hope it goes by quickly.


Thanks. Good luck to you too. They have received everything, and I just need two more references to fill out their recommendations. What are you studying?



Spanishtulip said:


> Just getting started on my items for you victim.
> 4
> I went to Hobby Lobby today, was tempted by the glitter aisle but I decided that a glitter bomb was too evil, even for me.


I like glitter, just saying.



LadyGoats said:


> Well my UPS driver came and went, so that counts me out (he was parked outside of my house for a few minutes just now… I definitely had my hopes up!)… come on, UPS! Deliver it already!


That was evil of the UPS driver. They know not what they do to us.


----------



## sikntwizted (Oct 26, 2007)

I'd send a glitter bomb, but the postman doesn't like people sending cherry bombs encased in glitter through the mail.


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

I am hoping to finish this third project tomorrow. I am too tired tonight to push through it. The fourth project Lil Ghouliette will finish this weekend.


----------



## Kerimonster (Sep 10, 2009)

Am I the only one who is always last minute/last possible date to ship!? 

I blame the stores around me not having their stuff out yet......


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

Kerimonster said:


> Am I the only one who is always last minute/last possible date to ship!?
> 
> I blame the stores around me not having their stuff out yet......


nope, same here, ALWAYS..lol


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

I haven't started crafting yet. I have lots of plans, and the items to make them happen. I'll be working on it this weekend.


Kerimonster said:


> Am I the only one who is always last minute/last possible date to ship!?
> 
> I blame the stores around me not having their stuff out yet......


----------



## Spanishtulip (Aug 14, 2015)

I have a question for those of you who may or may not be my victim

How do people feel about home baked goodies? I'm often making different yummies and I'm looking forward to doing more baking as the weather finally cools down. My natural inclination is to add something to my reaper package but I don't know whether everyone would appreciate edibles from a virtual stranger.

Thoughts?


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

Spanishtulip said:


> I have a question for those of you who may or may not be my victim
> 
> How do people feel about home baked goodies? I'm often making different yummies and I'm looking forward to doing more baking as the weather finally cools down. My natural inclination is to add something to my reaper package but I don't know whether everyone would appreciate edibles from a virtual stranger.
> 
> Thoughts?


What a sweet thought! I can see both sides... I/we eat anything, but I know some people that would just throw it into the trash.... so hopefully your victim answers!


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

I've been trying to hold off picking anything up at stores, since I want to "shop" in my storage totes first! I know I have stuff that I'm not using that's fits my victim's wishes and would love to pass it on to someone who will enjoy it! Win / win! 

So this weekend will be it!


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

I feel like there was a time warp. I haven't been able to sign on and now that I have that resolved packages are already arriving! So excited to get caught up. I have big ideas but haven't started anything yet  I better get on it and catch up with you all!


----------



## whoami (Aug 18, 2017)

Spanishtulip said:


> I have a question for those of you who may or may not be my victim
> 
> How do people feel about home baked goodies? I'm often making different yummies and I'm looking forward to doing more baking as the weather finally cools down. My natural inclination is to add something to my reaper package but I don't know whether everyone would appreciate edibles from a virtual stranger.
> 
> Thoughts?


I love treats!!!


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

Treats do not travel well to Arizona or other hot climes.


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Love yummies but diabetic so have to watch what I eat... and I want to eat it alllll. 

Have thoughts for my crafting but need to stop thinking and get working.


----------



## Spanishtulip (Aug 14, 2015)

Ghouliet said:


> Treats do not travel well to Arizona or other hot climes.



I've had good luck shipping some types of baked goods. for example; sugar cookies with royal icing stay fresh tasting a long time and don't melt, they are also fairly sturdy once the icing has had time to harden (royal icing is what is used for glue in gingerbread houses, dries hard as a rock but still tasty)


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

Almost have that third project done, maybe I will be able to finish it tomorrow. It's so close to being done.


----------



## hostesswiththemostess (Aug 16, 2012)

Been gathering some items together, I love that Halloween is already in the stores for us over here!  Its been a lot of fun shopping for you dear victim!!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

im the goddess said:


> Thanks. Good luck to you too. They have received everything, and I just need two more references to fill out their recommendations. What are you studying?
> 
> I like glitter, just saying.
> 
> That was evil of the UPS driver. They know not what they do to us.


Thanks. Good luck to you too. They have received everything, and I just need two more references to fill out their recommendations. What are you studying?

Sign languge! I hope to be an interperator in the medical feild within 5 yrs. Thank God for online shopping, there isn't much time for going places with school, homework, work, & house work. (How do you guys with families do it?) I have a couple things ordered for you victim! I will add more to the box hopefully in a week?!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Spanishtulip said:


> I have a question for those of you who may or may not be my victim
> 
> How do people feel about home baked goodies? I'm often making different yummies and I'm looking forward to doing more baking as the weather finally cools down. My natural inclination is to add something to my reaper package but I don't know whether everyone would appreciate edibles from a virtual stranger.
> 
> Thoughts?


I also love to bake, & love to eat! If its something someone cant eat, or just isn't on the favorites list, they should take it to work, or give it to a neighbor.


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

Project # 3 is finished and Lil Ghouliette is stopping by tonight. Maybe she will help me put the finishing touches on project # 4.


----------



## SpookyLilGirl1980 (Nov 19, 2015)

Spanishtulip said:


> I have a question for those of you who may or may not be my victim
> 
> How do people feel about home baked goodies? I'm often making different yummies and I'm looking forward to doing more baking as the weather finally cools down. My natural inclination is to add something to my reaper package but I don't know whether everyone would appreciate edibles from a virtual stranger.
> 
> Thoughts?


I can say for sure McBernes (and the other two of us) never turn down sweets  )


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

I never turn down sweets either! I should be ready to ship to my victim tomorrow, provided I can find the right size box and some bubble wrap. My victim will be receiving a few breakable items that I will ensure don't break on their long journey.


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Well just shipped. Hope my victim enjoys what I sent. Big box headed north. Cost more than I anticipated. Fedex has gone up it seems.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I think it all has gone up! 

I have done some crafting the last couple of days, slowly getting a couple projects done, waiting from something to dry tonight before I get to it tomorrow, now I need to break out the hot glue, and finish up with the modge podge, and paint. I also searched my totes and found something perfect for my victim, now ,, do I send a teaser, what to do, what to do..........


----------



## amyml (May 21, 2012)

One project almost done, one thing ordered, one thing bought. 

On another note, I've been participating in the painted rock craze that's everywhere right now. Would a reapee be interested in receiving a rock in their package? It would be Halloween themed.  Kindness Rocks


----------



## Spanishtulip (Aug 14, 2015)

amyml said:


> One project almost done, one thing ordered, one thing bought.
> 
> On another note, I've been participating in the painted rock craze that's everywhere right now. Would a reapee be interested in receiving a rock in their package? It would be Halloween themed.  Kindness Rocks


Ooohh, I want a rock I want a rock
Great idea amyml


----------



## sikntwizted (Oct 26, 2007)

I've got one of my side projects done. Most parts in for the main. Haven't found a box though. Work this week will slow me down, but it'll be throttle down next week. I wonder if the post office would ship something wrapped in a bloody tarp...


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

I for one love the painted rocks. I have so many copied to a folder that I'd love to have. 

On another note. I am just now getting over what horrible invader took over my body. I still have the jitters and cough but *knocks on wood* I can breathe again (literally-it was a bad spell). I am going to jump in full time tomorrow to get my gifts done on time, but I may be a few days late. I took such a bad turn the other day I almost went to the ER because I couldn't breathe. So stay well my friends and to my reaper I will be diving in to get done.


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

still catching up-I like baked goods as well......who doesn't-lol


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

Shadow Panther said:


> still catching up-I like baked goods as well......who doesn't-lol


Those of us dieting or on restrictive diets.


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

Lil Ghouliette and I finished our last project for the box. I still have to take pictures of everything before I can send everything off, 

On a side note we also got the fencing panel we assembled last weekend finished and cut the pieces for another. This week I will try to bend the upright posts and get them screwed on so we can paint it next weekend.


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

The painted rocks are awesome I participate in our local group. Im sure anyone would love to receive one.


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

amyml said:


> One project almost done, one thing ordered, one thing bought.
> 
> On another note, I've been participating in the painted rock craze that's everywhere right now. Would a reapee be interested in receiving a rock in their package? It would be Halloween themed.  Kindness Rocks


Makes me think of its the Great Pumpkin Charlie Brown....." I got a rock." All jokes aside, Im sure since its halloween themed, it will fit in somewhere in your victims life!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

I cant believe how many of you are shipping, or have already shipped!!!! I'm no where near ready! I hope to mashed use of the 3 day weekend coming up.


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Also wanted to say good luck to anyone riding out Harvey & the aftermath. Sending good spells your way.


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

My poor victim. They have such great, crafty items on their list and they ended up with a reaper who can't craft..or sculpt...or draw... Through stalking, I learned they are much more talented than moi so I'm going to veer a little to the left of their list and attempt to make some items within my limited capabilities and leave the more artistic crafts to them.

I finally got a day off from work and am dedicating the day to working on my victim's reap. Wish me luck!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Found something for my victim, but crafting is on hold until next week when I hopefully have a bit of free time. Trying to complete the last project for the county display (which has to be turned in on Thursday), have to get a food handlers card by Friday, volunteered to pull the morning shift at the bake sale/snack booth on Friday, and it will be off to work again on Saturday.


----------



## Spanishtulip (Aug 14, 2015)

I'm heading to the library, I need to use their colour laser printer...


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

why does it take paint soooo long to dry?!!!


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Tannasgach said:


> why does it take paint soooo long to dry?!!!


 to torture you of course


----------



## Kenneth (Feb 14, 2014)

Tannasgach said:


> My poor victim. They have such great, crafty items on their list and they ended up with a reaper who can't craft..or sculpt...or draw... Through stalking, I learned they are much more talented than moi so I'm going to veer a little to the left of their list and attempt to make some items within my limited capabilities and leave the more artistic crafts to them.
> 
> I finally got a day off from work and am dedicating the day to working on my victim's reap. Wish me luck!



ummmm you're a fantastic reaper!


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

Lady Arsenic said:


> Also wanted to say good luck to anyone riding out Harvey & the aftermath. Sending good spells your way.


I echo this - thinking of you all and hoping you are safe.


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

I had been excited all week to start on my Reaper project. So annoyed to wake up on Saturday feeling miserable with a summer cold but I was determined to persevere. Plus I am a world class procrastinator and last year despite getting a lot done I still found myself on the last weekend prior to the shipping deadline with my main project left to do. With only a little panic and some late nights I got it done but this year I am attempting something I have never done before (there are a lot of drying steps) so important I get started. Was initially pleased with my progress but now having doubts about how this is going to turn out. 

Can I just say I am so grateful to you talented people on the forum who shared so many great tutorials and advice in the threads (I will give full credit where it is due once the project is revealed) I would never have been able to attempt this project without you! 

Tannasgach I hear you....I was not a crafter at all when I started but the Reaper has encouraged me to try things I now love. Hope you are enable to enjoy whatever you do - I am sure it will be great and your victim will love it and appreciate the effort!


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

Witchful Thinking said:


> Tannasgach I hear you....I was not a crafter at all when I started but the Reaper has encouraged me to try things I now love. Hope you are enable to enjoy whatever you do - I am sure it will be great and your victim will love it and appreciate the effort!


Thanks Witchful Thinking. I do craft little projects for my party themes but nothing I would send to anyone, lol. One of the things I love about 
SR is sometimes you get a victim with a list that is outside your normal comfort zone and you get to explore or dabble in a new area of creativity. Broadens your Halloween horizons.



Kenneth said:


> ummmm you're a fantastic reaper!


Awww, thanks sweetie, you're just saying that cause we both love tee shirts.  Yours was an easy reap Kenneth because you had such a great list. Details, details! It makes all the difference besides I didn't really craft anything for you, I just printed out a bunch of papers. 

To my Victim,
Don't worry; I don't _think_ glue strands glow in the dark.


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

The items are wrapped, the box is packed... Once I get a few pictures to decorate the outside, it will be ready for it's long journey to it's new home! Soon Victim.. soon!!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Kerimonster said:


> Am I the only one who is always last minute/last possible date to ship!?
> 
> I blame the stores around me not having their stuff out yet......


Nope! Despite my best intentions, I'm always shipping at the last minute too. 



Spanishtulip said:


> I have a question for those of you who may or may not be my victim
> 
> How do people feel about home baked goodies? I'm often making different yummies and I'm looking forward to doing more baking as the weather finally cools down. My natural inclination is to add something to my reaper package but I don't know whether everyone would appreciate edibles from a virtual stranger.
> 
> Thoughts?


Several years ago I received some truly delectable filled chocolate treats during one of the valentine reapers. Not only were they awesome, but I was able to get the recipes too! 



Tannasgach said:


> My poor victim. They have such great, crafty items on their list and they ended up with a reaper who can't craft..or sculpt...or draw... Through stalking, I learned they are much more talented than moi so I'm going to veer a little to the left of their list and attempt to make some items within my limited capabilities and leave the more artistic crafts to them.
> 
> I finally got a day off from work and am dedicating the day to working on my victim's reap. Wish me luck!


You know with every new thing you try, your artistic level raises a bit.  I'm sure your victim won't be disappointed!



Tannasgach said:


> why does it take paint soooo long to dry?!!!


I think it's a global conspiracy!  Applies to paper clay too!


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

lizzyborden said:


> You know with every new thing you try, your artistic level raises a bit.


Thanks lizzy. I'm rofl because I'm only trying to hot glue and spray paint.  I'm not actually crafting anything, let's just say I'm repurposing. 

Dear Victim, I had to rethink some ideas, don't worry, I have a plan B.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Tannasgach said:


> Thanks lizzy. I'm rofl because I'm only trying to hot glue and spray paint.  I'm not actually crafting anything, let's just say I'm repurposing.


Hot glue and spray paint IMHO qualify as crafting!


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

Tannasgach said:


> Thanks lizzy. I'm rofl because I'm only trying to hot glue and spray paint.  I'm not actually crafting anything, let's just say I'm repurposing.
> 
> Dear Victim, I had to rethink some ideas, don't worry, I have a plan B.


Sounds like crafting to me!


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

lizzyborden said:


> Hot glue and spray paint IMHO qualify as crafting!





Witchful Thinking said:


> Sounds like crafting to me!


I can craft!!!!


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

It is crafting. Don't let anyone tellyou different. ;£


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

Lady Arsenic said:


> I cant believe how many of you are shipping, or have already shipped!!!! I'm no where near ready! I hope to mashed use of the 3 day weekend coming up.


I can't believe it, either! Fingers crossed I get some more inspiration before the weekend, so I can spend it making something.




Lady Arsenic said:


> Also wanted to say good luck to anyone riding out Harvey & the aftermath. Sending good spells your way.


Gather your good spells from me, too. I'm sending everything I've got!




Tannasgach said:


> My poor victim. They have such great, crafty items on their list and they ended up with a reaper who can't craft..or sculpt...or draw... Through stalking, I learned they are much more talented than moi so I'm going to veer a little to the left of their list and attempt to make some items within my limited capabilities and leave the more artistic crafts to them.
> 
> I finally got a day off from work and am dedicating the day to working on my victim's reap. Wish me luck!


Parallel lives, you and I. After stalking my victim more in-depth, my to-do list was heavily modified (read: reduced) because my victim either already makes what I'd planned to, or I know they could do it better.... 

Good luck!




Kymmm said:


> The items are wrapped, the box is packed... Once I get a few pictures to decorate the outside, it will be ready for it's long journey to it's new home! Soon Victim.. soon!!


So excited to see what you've come up with!!



moonwitchkitty said:


> It is crafting. Don't let anyone tellyou different. ;£


If they try, craft them into a box, and hot glue and spray paint them for a Halloween decoration!


----------



## Skullie (Apr 22, 2008)

Friends,

I'm sorry I have been away from everything these last few days. It seems every time I get around to my time of the year something blows up in my face. I almost withdrew from the reaper. My husband has not been feeling well and was having difficulties walking. Thinking this was from his bad back he hooked up with his chiropractor. two days later he was barely able to move his legs. his sugar shot up and Saturday morning his one leg was triple in size. I was FINALY able to convince him to go to ER. To make a long story short by Sunday I did not thing he was going to pull threw. He had a Massive blood clot going from his Sternum down to his little toe. he was sensitive to the medicines they gave him and started vomiting blood and the whole nine yards. After two more rough days he has finally pull through. I am so warn out I could cry. There was more involved but I just wanted to let everyone know I am back on board and slowly working on my Victim's surprise. Thanks you for listening.


----------



## SpookyLilGirl1980 (Nov 19, 2015)

Skullie said:


> Friends,
> 
> I'm sorry I have been away from everything these last few days. It seems every time I get around to my time of the year something blows up in my face. I almost withdrew from the reaper. My husband has not been feeling well and was having difficulties walking. Thinking this was from his bad back he hooked up with his chiropractor. two days later he was barely able to move his legs. his sugar shot up and Saturday morning his one leg was triple in size. I was FINALY able to convince him to go to ER. To make a long story short by Sunday I did not thing he was going to pull threw. He had a Massive blood clot going from his Sternum down to his little toe. he was sensitive to the medicines they gave him and started vomiting blood and the whole nine yards. After two more rough days he has finally pull through. I am so warn out I could cry. There was more involved but I just wanted to let everyone know I am back on board and slowly working on my Victim's surprise. Thanks you for listening.


Wow that's scary. Glad he pulled through!


----------



## GraveyardQueen (Jul 9, 2011)

Skullie said:


> Friends,
> 
> I'm sorry I have been away from everything these last few days. It seems every time I get around to my time of the year something blows up in my face. I almost withdrew from the reaper. My husband has not been feeling well and was having difficulties walking. Thinking this was from his bad back he hooked up with his chiropractor. two days later he was barely able to move his legs. his sugar shot up and Saturday morning his one leg was triple in size. I was FINALY able to convince him to go to ER. To make a long story short by Sunday I did not thing he was going to pull threw. He had a Massive blood clot going from his Sternum down to his little toe. he was sensitive to the medicines they gave him and started vomiting blood and the whole nine yards. After two more rough days he has finally pull through. I am so warn out I could cry. There was more involved but I just wanted to let everyone know I am back on board and slowly working on my Victim's surprise. Thanks you for listening.


Glad he's okay! Please don't hesitate to let any of us know if we can help with anything! That's really scary!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

OMG, Skullie, how scary and stressful for you!! If you need a few extra days, pm me and let me know,


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I got one themed project done, and almost done with a couple of others, now to send a teaser or not,,,,,,


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Skullie said:


> Friends,
> 
> I'm sorry I have been away from everything these last few days. It seems every time I get around to my time of the year something blows up in my face. I almost withdrew from the reaper. My husband has not been feeling well and was having difficulties walking. Thinking this was from his bad back he hooked up with his chiropractor. two days later he was barely able to move his legs. his sugar shot up and Saturday morning his one leg was triple in size. I was FINALY able to convince him to go to ER. To make a long story short by Sunday I did not thing he was going to pull threw. He had a Massive blood clot going from his Sternum down to his little toe. he was sensitive to the medicines they gave him and started vomiting blood and the whole nine yards. After two more rough days he has finally pull through. I am so warn out I could cry. There was more involved but I just wanted to let everyone know I am back on board and slowly working on my Victim's surprise. Thanks you for listening.


oh my gosh sweetie i am glad he is ok


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

OMG Skullie I hope things are going better.


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

Skullie what a terrifying ordeal for you both!! I am so glad he came through alright. 
Whatever we can do to help we are here for you!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

I'm hoping to finish up this weekend. I'm waiting on the mail to deliver a gift so if it get here I'll be shipping Monday  we will see......


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

Skullie, I am so glad the worst has passed. 

Today I mailed my package which is a good thing since the longer it sat on my diningroom table the more stuff I kept making and putting in it.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Skullie, so sorry you and your hubby are going through this ordeal.  Get some rest and take care of yourselves. I'm sure your victim will understand.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Everybody's talking about shipping and just today I decided on another project that likely won't get started until next week.


----------



## Mrs. Voorhees (Jul 20, 2014)

Skullie I am so sorry to hear this. Take it easy and remember to also take care of yourself as well. *Hugs*


----------



## Mrs. Voorhees (Jul 20, 2014)

I spent the day crafting yesterday and finished one project and 1/2 of another one. I have some things coming in the mail as well


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

lizzyborden said:


> Everybody's talking about shipping and just today I decided on another project that likely won't get started until next week.


Same here! I thought of a couple things that I have in storage that will be perfect for my victim.....but that's the problem - they're IN storage! I guess that's a reason to dig into the garage and get some early Halloween submersion! Luckily - all my totes are labelled so it'll be easy to find what I'm looking for. 

Oh, and to find a box!!! 

(((hugs))) to Skullie & fam !!!!!


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

Skullie said:


> Friends,
> 
> I'm sorry I have been away from everything these last few days. It seems every time I get around to my time of the year something blows up in my face. I almost withdrew from the reaper. My husband has not been feeling well and was having difficulties walking. Thinking this was from his bad back he hooked up with his chiropractor. two days later he was barely able to move his legs. his sugar shot up and Saturday morning his one leg was triple in size. I was FINALY able to convince him to go to ER. To make a long story short by Sunday I did not thing he was going to pull threw. He had a Massive blood clot going from his Sternum down to his little toe. he was sensitive to the medicines they gave him and started vomiting blood and the whole nine yards. After two more rough days he has finally pull through. I am so warn out I could cry. There was more involved but I just wanted to let everyone know I am back on board and slowly working on my Victim's surprise. Thanks you for listening.


How scary! So very glad he pulled through. Good thing you were able to convince him to go to the ER. Blood clots are scary! Hugs!!! Take care of yourself too!


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

Skullie, sorry to hear about the hubby. Mine had a scary sickness a few months back so I know how stressful and draining it is! I'm glad things have gotten better.. don't overwhelm yourself and like Bethene said, if you need more time, we all understand!!


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

Skullie, so sorry to hear about all you've been through and glad hubby is on the mend. Take care of yourself.


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Skullie already passed on my healing thoughts in the Card Exchange but you didn't mention all the "rough" stuff there. Sending even more healing thoughts out to both you and hubby.


----------



## amyml (May 21, 2012)

Well, victim, I was going to send a teaser, but part of the teaser is taking a while to get to me, so, uh, consider yourself teased...


----------



## CrypticCuriosity (Aug 18, 2012)

Welp, I hit a bit of a snag in the road. Last Saturday night, my car was stolen :/

But fret not, victim! I borrowed my roommates car today and picked up some goodies. I'm also working on a handmade piece this year I'm pretty excited for! Car thieves can't dull my Halloween spirit


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

CrypticCuriosity said:


> Welp, I hit a bit of a snag in the road. Last Saturday night, my car was stolen :/
> 
> But fret not, victim! I borrowed my roommates car today and picked up some goodies. I'm also working on a handmade piece this year I'm pretty excited for! Car thieves can't dull my Halloween spirit


Having your car stolen is the worst! Fingers crossed it comes back to you undamaged. Glad you're makin' it work!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

wow, cryptic curiosity, thats terrible, I too hope you find your car safe.....what the he double hockey sticks is wrong with the world!


got my crafting mostly done, I also have some things I picked up. I am waiting for one store to get their Halloween in, to pick up a couple of items, then to find a box!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Sorry about your car CrypticCuriousity.  Hoping it's found soon.


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

Oj Skullie, I am so sorry to hear about your husband. I hope he gets better very soon. Sending healing vibes your way!




Skullie said:


> Friends,
> 
> I'm sorry I have been away from everything these last few days. It seems every time I get around to my time of the year something blows up in my face. I almost withdrew from the reaper. My husband has not been feeling well and was having difficulties walking. Thinking this was from his bad back he hooked up with his chiropractor. two days later he was barely able to move his legs. his sugar shot up and Saturday morning his one leg was triple in size. I was FINALY able to convince him to go to ER. To make a long story short by Sunday I did not thing he was going to pull threw. He had a Massive blood clot going from his Sternum down to his little toe. he was sensitive to the medicines they gave him and started vomiting blood and the whole nine yards. After two more rough days he has finally pull through. I am so warn out I could cry. There was more involved but I just wanted to let everyone know I am back on board and slowly working on my Victim's surprise. Thanks you for listening.


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

Spookerstar and I have begun our annual reaper weekend! Working hard on the projects for our victims and reveling in the fun.
Took me two hours to get the first round of paint on my project this afternoon - tomorrow is a crucial step. I hope it comes out ok!


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

That's terrible about your car. I really hope you get it back.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Witchful Thinking said:


> Spookerstar and have begun our annual reaper weekend! Working hard on the projects for our victims and reveling in the fun.
> Took me two hours to get the first round of paint on my project this afternoon - tomorrow is a crucial step. I hope it comes out ok!


Sounds awesome! Wish I had someone nearby to do the same.


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Yiks stolen car... Hope in the end it comes back in one piece. 

Ok nothing to do with reaping but I had to share. Got my Home Depot pony yesterday. Have a friend who works there snag it off the truck before it went out on the sales floor. Thank goodness because just after doing so someone walked in and nabbed the T-Rex, several hatching dino eggs a 2 of the smaller dinos. 

Anyways here our youngest Riggs inspecting his newest "playmate" Millie our old gal is keeping her distance. Yes Riggs is nearly a big as the Pony... but rest assured even for a Great Dane he is BIG.


----------



## amyml (May 21, 2012)

Victim, I finally finished one of your bigger projects today and showed it to my mom ('cause I'm an adult and I still need my mommy's approval dangit). She immediately told me to make her one. I think I'm on to something.


----------



## hopelesslyinsane (Sep 6, 2013)

Hey experienced reapers I have a question. What's the best way to package a glass container with liquid inside? I have a couple crafts I want to do but I'm worried that wouldn't make it to my victim intact or worse destroy the entire contents of the box. Advice would be appreciated!


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

hopelesslyinsane said:


> Hey experienced reapers I have a question. What's the best way to package a glass container with liquid inside? I have a couple crafts I want to do but I'm worried that wouldn't make it to my victim intact or worse destroy the entire contents of the box. Advice would be appreciated!


I like to put it in a ziplock bag (probably unnecessary, but it makes me feel better), put it in its own box and pack well with bubble wrap or paper. Then nestle that box well within the main box. I've not had glass break yet. Best of luck!


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

I agree with SakiGirl waiting for my victim's package to get where it is going feels like it is going to take forever! A holiday does not help either. I think my victim is going to crazy when she/he opens all the gifts and yes each thing is wrapped so it might just feel like a Halloween type Christmas gift opening...


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

hopelesslyinsane said:


> Hey experienced reapers I have a question. What's the best way to package a glass container with liquid inside? I have a couple crafts I want to do but I'm worried that wouldn't make it to my victim intact or worse destroy the entire contents of the box. Advice would be appreciated!


 bag it then bubble wrap the he double hockey sticks out of it. Lots of tape.


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

amyml said:


> Victim, I finally finished one of your bigger projects today and showed it to my mom ('cause I'm an adult and I still need my mommy's approval dangit). She immediately told me to make her one. I think I'm on to something.


 if I've learned anything about the reapers,it's always make double. Because I'm going to end up doing it anyway. (I do the same thing with my mom.)


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

Dearest victim I am finally starting to feel better. With that I have been putting in overtime on your projects so I can hit the deadline. I hope you like what I am making because I put my best into everything. Maybe I am to picky.......nope if I don't like it I will go till I do. Another teaser for you too. It has eyes yet it see's not but it watches you all the same.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

glad you are on the mend,shadow panther, 
I need to get busy, and finish up, I so far am not sure I have a box the right size.. hummm,might have to get one from work...


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

ty Bethene-thinking it may have been a touch of pneumonia but that won't stop me from providing for my victim. I am so excited. Walmart finally started putting out Halloween stuff and two key items I have been looking for were there. Dearest victim I can now add another gift for you. I am like a kid in a candy store now.


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

Dear Reaper ... I got my wonderful! pilow cover! THANK YOU!!!!!! (ill also post in the other thread). 

I guess it came last week and my son tossed it in a corner and I didnt notice until today! As soon as I find a pillow that will fit ILl post a pic! I love it though!!! <3 

and ... my dearest victim.... I have been thinking about you today. And making something.


----------



## sikntwizted (Oct 26, 2007)

After working a lot of extra days at the real job, I'm creating like a madman! A few things aren't working out as planned, but I think the main part will be fine. I've had stuff break in shipping before, so I'm going to bubblewrap the snot out of it. I may even send some of Bethene's monkeys to make sure the man in brown doesn't act up.


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

Woo hoo I am going to make the deadline. I've had so much fun making things for you my victim. Eyes that see, fire that burns, thorns that prick all these will be yours my victim.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Sounds interesting Shadow Panther, I can't wait to see what you made!!

sikntwizted, you for sure can borrow my monkeys, we need to keep those guys in the brown trucks in line!


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

Been a long weekend between getting ready for possible Irma intrusion while trying to work on projects and get them finished up!


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

Thanks to Spookerstar for hosting me for a wonderful Reaper weekend full of excellent food, drink and company! We worked hard shopping and crafting for you dear victims. The heat wore us out but sure helped with all my paint/drying steps on my project. I am dying to post pictures of Spookerstar's creativity but her victim will just have to wait (I barely resisted the temptation to sneak her work into my car when I left)! 

Today I had to sleep in to recover from all the fun but I got the final sealant step on my main project this afternoon. Letting it fully dry for a few days before I put finishing touches on it and get it in the box.....and on its way to you victim!!


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Love to say we've been working like fiends on our victims gifts but alas I've force Frog into clearing up the garage. We need to have all our Halloween stuff found, repaired if needed and ready to load on the truck within the next 2 weeks. But don't worry victim of ours I believe you'll love what we have in store for you....


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

Witchful Thinking said:


> Thanks to Spookerstar for hosting me for a wonderful Reaper weekend full of excellent food, drink and company! We worked hard shopping and crafting for you dear victims. The heat wore us out but sure helped with all my paint/drying steps on my project. I am dying to post pictures of Spookerstar's creativity but her victim will just have to wait (I barely resisted the temptation to sneak her work into my car when I left)!
> 
> Today I had to sleep in to recover from all the fun but I got the final sealant step on my main project this afternoon. Letting it fully dry for a few days before I put finishing touches on it and get it in the box.....and on its way to you victim!!


Oh we could have made a deal...your victim's treats for mine!  Oh but then what would we send. Now we know how new crafts and can make for each other. 
I wouldn't have been ready to ship without you! 
Victims...here it comes....be ready....


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

I'm getting excited to see all the Reapings! It sounds like there is going to be some awesome stuff to see!!!


----------



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

_Dear Victim,

I really hope you're not disappointed in your gift this year. I've gone back-and-forth and back-and-forth with whether or not I should drop out of this reaping and be replaced with a "Rescue Reaper". You see, I'm in Beaumont; an area that was torn apart by Hurricane Harvey. We're still nowhere near normal here. Touch and go with electricity and water. Those places that have water are under a boil notice. The places that have electricity have it go off periodically. Our grocery stores are only open for short hours and food and water is in very short supply. We finally have gotten two open roadways into town now. YAY! So we're no longer considered "an island". My home has damage, I have no vehicle and I've lost my Halloween stash among other things. 

I decided after a long and hard thinking session that I did want to stay in the reaping in hopes of lifting my spirits and giving me something else to look forward to. 
I decided I'd use the power of the net and while I really wanted to make a few items for you, I'd just have to forgo that urge and have purchased items sent directly to you, since we don't have mail services yet (and regular business aren't open yet either). I hope you like the items I've picked out for you.

Happy Reaping!_


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

GiggleFairy said:


> _Dear Victim,
> 
> I really hope you're not disappointed in your gift this year. I've gone back-and-forth and back-and-forth with whether or not I should drop out of this reaping and be replaced with a "Rescue Reaper". You see, I'm in Beaumont; an area that was torn apart by Hurricane Harvey. We're still nowhere near normal here. Touch and go with electricity and water. Those places that have water are under a boil notice. The places that have electricity have it go off periodically. Our grocery stores are only open for short hours and food and water is in very short supply. We finally have gotten two open roadways into town now. YAY! So we're no longer considered "an island". My home has damage, I have no vehicle and I've lost my Halloween stash among other things.
> 
> ...


I am blown away by this! Bet your victim will be thrilled with whatever you've come up with, and hope you had fun picking everything out. I hope things normalize quickly for you... also, yay! No island!


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

dear victim: i was going to mail your package tomorrow. 

then i got home tonight. 

and walked into my dining room, where I saw the carnage. 

The carnage of what had been your primary gift. 

I don't know which of my 5 dogs to blame. 

But 2 I know are most certainly guilty. 

One in particular. 

There is no saving the gift. 

Back to the drawing board ....


----------



## A little bit scary (Jul 21, 2015)

Giggle Fairy, I have a brother in Beaumont ( I know through him some of what you fine people down there have had to endure) and even if I didn't have a brother down there, I would be glad to be your victim knowing everything you have gone through and the fact that you would still be thinking of me. I hope all turns out well for you and I am sending you tons of evil (good) spirits and haunted-ness this year.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

GiggleFairy said:


> _Dear Victim,
> 
> I really hope you're not disappointed in your gift this year. I've gone back-and-forth and back-and-forth with whether or not I should drop out of this reaping and be replaced with a "Rescue Reaper". You see, I'm in Beaumont; an area that was torn apart by Hurricane Harvey. We're still nowhere near normal here. Touch and go with electricity and water. Those places that have water are under a boil notice. The places that have electricity have it go off periodically. Our grocery stores are only open for short hours and food and water is in very short supply. We finally have gotten two open roadways into town now. YAY! So we're no longer considered "an island". My home has damage, I have no vehicle and I've lost my Halloween stash among other things.
> 
> ...


So sorry.  Hope everything gets back to normal (or close to it) soon. With everything going on in your life, you are still thinking about your victim.  That's one thing I really love about this forum, we are all one big happy family!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Well crafting has been halted for a few more days.  My hubby was complaining that his foot was hurting on Saturday and by evening it was swollen twice the size it should be and he was having trouble walking. Took him to ER, where they ran some IV antibiotics, did blood work, and sent him home with prescriptions and orders to drop by the next evening and see ER doc again. By Sunday evening the swelling was down considerably, but despite him keeping his foot elevated most of the day yesterday, it kept getting worse. Called our regular doc this morning and she worked him in and determined he has cellulitis and prescribed stronger antibiotics with a follow-up Friday morning. If she doesn't see significant change, or if it gets worse he will be headed for the hospital.  I'm trying not to show how much this scares me, especially since he's a diabetic. On the bright side, this has definitely been a wake-up call for him concerning talking care of his feet.


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

GiggleFairy said:


> _Dear Victim,
> 
> I really hope you're not disappointed in your gift this year. I've gone back-and-forth and back-and-forth with whether or not I should drop out of this reaping and be replaced with a "Rescue Reaper". You see, I'm in Beaumont; an area that was torn apart by Hurricane Harvey. We're still nowhere near normal here. Touch and go with electricity and water. Those places that have water are under a boil notice. The places that have electricity have it go off periodically. Our grocery stores are only open for short hours and food and water is in very short supply. We finally have gotten two open roadways into town now. YAY! So we're no longer considered "an island". My home has damage, I have no vehicle and I've lost my Halloween stash among other things.
> 
> ...


I can't imagine what you are going trough. I can't imagine as well, anyone who would be upset with something truly heartfelt as obvious as it is after reading this. I am trying real hard to get my gifts off as I am trying to find water and plywood here in Florida ahead of Irma. working on them is the one thing that keeps me from going nuts waiting so I am sure your gifts will be something cherished just from the thought you have already put in.


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

BR1MSTON3 said:


> I can't imagine what you are going trough. I can't imagine as well, anyone who would be upset with something truly heartfelt as obvious as it is after reading this. I am trying real hard to get my gifts off as I am trying to find water and plywood here in Florida ahead of Irma. working on them is the one thing that keeps me from going nuts waiting so I am sure your gifts will be something cherished just from the thought you have already put in.


We were in the line of it too, the rain was unbelievable..hope all is getting better Laurie..and hopefully Irma slows down a hell of a lot before it reaches Florida!!


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

GiggleFairy said:


> _Dear Victim,
> 
> I really hope you're not disappointed in your gift this year. I've gone back-and-forth and back-and-forth with whether or not I should drop out of this reaping and be replaced with a "Rescue Reaper". You see, I'm in Beaumont; an area that was torn apart by Hurricane Harvey. We're still nowhere near normal here. Touch and go with electricity and water. Those places that have water are under a boil notice. The places that have electricity have it go off periodically. Our grocery stores are only open for short hours and food and water is in very short supply. We finally have gotten two open roadways into town now. YAY! So we're no longer considered "an island". My home has damage, I have no vehicle and I've lost my Halloween stash among other things.
> 
> ...


That you're still here planning a reaping is a gift and I have no doubt your victim will be ecstatic to receive any thing you send.

I can't begin to imagine what your going through now. I will keep you and all the other folks dealing with the fallout from Harvey in my prayers.


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

GiggleFairy said:


> _Dear Victim,
> 
> I really hope you're not disappointed in your gift this year. I've gone back-and-forth and back-and-forth with whether or not I should drop out of this reaping and be replaced with a "Rescue Reaper". You see, I'm in Beaumont; an area that was torn apart by Hurricane Harvey. We're still nowhere near normal here. Touch and go with electricity and water. Those places that have water are under a boil notice. The places that have electricity have it go off periodically. Our grocery stores are only open for short hours and food and water is in very short supply. We finally have gotten two open roadways into town now. YAY! So we're no longer considered "an island". My home has damage, I have no vehicle and I've lost my Halloween stash among other things.
> 
> ...


Oh GiggleFairy I teared up reading this. So impressed that you would even be thinking of others while you are going through something so hard. Thank you for your kindness and generosity in sharing this with us - I am sure your victim will love whatever you chose. Sorry to hear that your neighborhood, house and Halloween stash took damage. I know I can't make your home whole again. I can't take away the stress or imagine the daunting task you have ahead of you getting things back to "normal". I am also sure it is the least of your worries but I have more Halloween stuff than I ever could need -- if you would be willing to share your address with me in private message I would love to send you some favorite items to help you restart your collection once you are ready (I know that may be months from now--I won't send until you are ready). 

Sending witchy (positive) thoughts to you and everyone else affected by Harvey. And BR1MSTON3 hoping you and everyone else in the path of Irma will be safe (you are also so generous to be working for your victim while trying to prep)!


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

witchymom said:


> dear victim: i was going to mail your package tomorrow.
> then i got home tonight.
> and walked into my dining room, where I saw the carnage.
> The carnage of what had been your primary gift.
> ...


Ouch! witchy mom thats painful! Hard to get mad when those sweet dog eyes look at you but I bet your stomach dropped when you saw the carnage!


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

lizzyborden said:


> Well crafting has been halted for a few more days.  My hubby was complaining that his foot was hurting on Saturday and by evening it was swollen twice the size it should be and he was having trouble walking. Took him to ER, where they ran some IV antibiotics, did blood work, and sent him home with prescriptions and orders to drop by the next evening and see ER doc again. By Sunday evening the swelling was down considerably, but despite him keeping his foot elevated most of the day yesterday, it kept getting worse. Called our regular doc this morning and she worked him in and determined he has cellulitis and prescribed stronger antibiotics with a follow-up Friday morning. If she doesn't see significant change, or if it gets worse he will be headed for the hospital.  I'm trying not to show how much this scares me, especially since he's a diabetic. On the bright side, this has definitely been a wake-up call for him concerning talking care of his feet.


I'm getting the feeling that no one can catch a break this time! Hope your husband makes a swift recovery - diabetic foot issues are scary (my husband doesn't take good enough care of his feet, and I fear the worst every time he has foot issues.... which is frequent!). Fortunately, I don't think anyone's impatient about their packages (yet!). Hopefully we're all in understanding that 1) it's still early, and 2) there seems to be a bit of bad luck goin' round!



witchymom said:


> dear victim: i was going to mail your package tomorrow.
> 
> then i got home tonight.
> 
> ...


GAH! It sounds like you're handling it better than I would have (think Queen of Hearts: OFF WITH THEIR HEAD!). I'm sorry. That's really, really crummy.


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

On another note: Who's also doing the second Reaper? I'm debating it, but have to get a good deal of repair done to my props (haven't done any repairs the past two years, so there's a lot of work to be done). Figured that I'd see what impact I can make on them before signing up, but it doesn't seem like there's a lot of involvement yet, so far?

So c'mon! Who's in?


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

LadyGoats said:


> I
> 
> 
> 
> GAH! It sounds like you're handling it better than I would have (think Queen of Hearts: OFF WITH THEIR HEAD!). I'm sorry. That's really, really crummy.


pissed off, i was. 

i cant even blame it on Sirs dogs. I know it was my little black demon husky mix. 

did i mention shes learned how to open the baby gate (that closed off the dining room from the kitchen and family room- where the bad doggies have to stay when no one is home). she can OPEN it. You have to push down a button and slide it over to unlock and open it AND THE DAMNED DOG CAN OPEN IT


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

Witchymom, you may have to duct tape over the button so the dog can not move it. That is one smart dog.


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

Ghouliet said:


> Witchymom, you may have to duct tape over the button so the dog can not move it. That is one smart dog.


stupid crazy smart and the greatest escape artist of ALL time. im glad i can trust her to run loose, cause i dont think theres a fence that can keep her in ....


----------



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

Thank you all for your kind words. I just moved - only had days to get out of a place I'd been in for 13 years - and lost about 90% of my belongings - including Halloween things. It was horrendous! (The city was about to condemn the house I'd been renting because the landlord was not doing any upkeep on the home. Parts of the house were damaged due to termites, etc., and it had an active infestation.) I was just making peace with that and then comes Harvey. No one expected what we got. I was hoping to have a little get together here in my new place, a little Halloween get together, and now with having to replace my Halloween decor I'm just bummed. (I also lost ALL of my Christmas stuff, too. Yes, I said it. The "C" word, lol.) You tell yourself that it's "only stuff" but then you remember something else that's gone and you take another punch in the chest. What's sad is that stores aren't even open! I couldn't shop now if I wanted to. The city still isn't back to normal.


BR1MSTON3, PLEASE be careful with Irma. People on the coast are used to riding out hurricanes, but it seems that they're getting worse. Don't take this with a grain of salt. Stock up on your water and supplies. Better to err on the side of safety. ESPECIALLY since so many agencies are still here in Texas with supplies.



BR1MSTON3 said:


> I can't imagine what you are going trough. I can't imagine as well, anyone who would be upset with something truly heartfelt as obvious as it is after reading this. I am trying real hard to get my gifts off as I am trying to find water and plywood here in Florida ahead of Irma. working on them is the one thing that keeps me from going nuts waiting so I am sure your gifts will be something cherished just from the thought you have already put in.


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

GiggleFairy, I'm so sorry for everything you've been through. I've been glued to the weather channel for the past two weeks and saw all of the images. I'm in Florida but its starting to look like my side of the state won't be in the direct path of Irma. I hope things get back to normal for you soon.


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

GiggleFairy said:


> BR1MSTON3, PLEASE be careful with Irma. People on the coast are used to riding out hurricanes, but it seems that they're getting worse. Don't take this with a grain of salt. Stock up on your water and supplies. Better to err on the side of safety. ESPECIALLY since so many agencies are still here in Texas with supplies.


Thank you. I am taking it very serious. Tried to start prep early but Monday was too late as water is already gone. I found I can have Walmart ship it to my house. Funny thing is we are short on generators because they have been shipping them to Texas.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

hugs and prayers to all who have been in the path of the storm, and to all who are in the path of the new one ....


----------



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

dbruner said:


> GiggleFairy, I'm so sorry for everything you've been through. I've been glued to the weather channel for the past two weeks and saw all of the images. I'm in Florida but its starting to look like my side of the state won't be in the direct path of Irma. I hope things get back to normal for you soon.


Thank you dbruner. It's been difficult. I've cried so much that I'm out of tears! Please stay safe during this storm. The weather is just "changing". It's odd. I remember having "hurricane parties", and they were fun, not so much anymore.




BR1MSTON3 said:


> Thank you. I am taking it very serious. Tried to start prep early but Monday was too late as water is already gone. I found I can have Walmart ship it to my house. Funny thing is we are short on generators because they have been shipping them to Texas.


BR1MSTON3, glad you're taking it serious. Sorry the great state of Texas is hogging the generators. I can't believe what I see with Irma. And now Jose and Katia out there spinning away, too? UGH!




bethene said:


> hugs and prayers to all who have been in the path of the storm, and to all who are in the path of the new one ....


Thank you bethene. I've never seen anything like this. I know we've had active hurricane seasons in the past, but this one sure did start off with a bang! Hopefully after these pass the rest of the season will be quiet. No more! We don't want anymore anywhere!


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

*Irma and the Reaper*

so, the question was posed in another thread but I have been wondering it myself.

My victim is in the potential path of Irma...should I go ahead and mail my package or wait? What do you all think?


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Maybe have Bethene check with your victim to see what they'd like to do. They may be riding it out, they may be leaving, but either way, I'd guess service might be disrupted down in FL for a while regardless of whether or not they're leaving or staying.

I'm doing a UPS package for work & they have on their site that they've resumed service in TX.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Here's the message on UPS. Just click the link, it won't let me cut & paste the info.
https://www.ups.com/us/en/service-alerts.page


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

For those that are worried about shipping things to FL here's what UPS is saying (second page of the alert)
https://www.ups.com/us/en/service-alerts.page?id=alert1


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Honestly I would wait. Worse thing would be to have it in transit who knows where and it get damaged and that's assuming your victim will be okay at their end. Bad for your victim and bad for you after all your work. I would try sending an email now just letting them know you are holding off and will wait to ship after you hear back from them.

Last year I had ordered some laser transfer paper from a company off ebay. There was a hurricane due to go up the coast like in a day or two from when I ordered. Something told me to check their location and sure enough right along the Florida coast that was due to be hit. I thought it was going to be a lost cause. Surprisingly they managed to ship out items to people the day before it hit (got the USPS email tracking) and it sat however in some post office warehouse still in central Florida. Finally after a few days with the hurricane passing, there was movement again and it did eventually reach me. If I would have known they were in the path of the hurricane I would have waited to order until services and people had a chance to recover from all the wind and rain. Irma if it tracks up Florida will be much worse than the hurricane last year and I'd just hold off. The hurricane is larger than the width of the State of Florida so potentially everyone there could be facing some major wind/rain/water surge damage. The arms of it will be pulling up moisture over the ocean even if the center is over land. Please make sure your victim isn't a victim of Irma before sending them anything. I'm sure right now with evacuations or trying to prepare their family/homes/cars for this event halloween is not even a thought right now.

BTW we have family in Florida so will be watching its progress and there is another hurricane trailing right now behind it. One family group is evacuating today out of state for an unplanned "vacation" with relatives, the two others are staying in place in building/s with hurricane shutters and such. Will be worried about them until we hear otherwise. I read about Richard Branson and family and guests on his little island that was said to be in the eye who sheltered in a concrete bunker under the house and just won't feel good until Irma has passed and we hear from everyone.

I know we have a number of Florida members here and just hope all of them will be safe.


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

I've got a super busy day planned today, so will have to catch up with everyone later... but some owls are out looking for the perfect place to perch with some packages... They're out for delivery!!


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

GoS, i think I will wait and see how the weekend develops and contact my victim. 

Sending safe wishes for all our friends and family in the path. Maybe Irma will just blow out to sea...I HOPE!


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

Even if Irma moves further east and doesn't hit us, it will likely hit south or north Carolina or possibly even north of there. They are preparing as well. Jose is the one after Irma and he is projected to take a northward turn and go out into the northern Atlantic and leave us all alone. I spend way too much time watching the weather channel. Everyone on the east coast, stay safe!


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

LadyGoats said:


> I've got a super busy day planned today, so will have to catch up with everyone later... but some owls are out looking for the perfect place to perch with some packages... They're out for delivery!!



The waiting for the delivery to be opened is always the hardest part for me.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

dbruner said:


> Even if Irma moves further east and doesn't hit us, it will likely hit south or north Carolina or possibly even north of there. They are preparing as well. Jose is the one after Irma and he is projected to take a northward turn and go out into the northern Atlantic and leave us all alone. I spend way too much time watching the weather channel. Everyone on the east coast, stay safe!


See you are Largo. Are you guys under mandatory evac? My girlfriend's son in Key Largo just got on a plane with airport closing tonight. Stay safe yourself!


----------



## sikntwizted (Oct 26, 2007)

Guys, just remember that your haunt family is thinking about you. Be careful with those storms, and the aftermath. I work on a lot of people who get hurt during the cleanup.


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

GofS, we are farther north than Key Largo, in the middle of the state on the west coast. Mandatory evacuations of mobile homes and waterfront start tomorrow at 6:00 am. I should be ok where I am if my oak trees don't fall on the house. We are sure to lose power for many days from the wind, but if that is the worst of it we are doing pretty well. I work for the City so I will be working most of the next several days at the phone bank, which will give me something to do and access to outlets to charge my phone and laptop. Some guys down the street are going to board my windows for me on Saturday. I stood in line for hours for plywood in 2004 and so glad I kept it all.


----------



## kmeyer1313 (Jan 25, 2012)

Right now we're in Hurricane Warning path (Palm Beach County), so we're doing what we do every time we're in the path - hoping for the best and preparing for the worst. I'm pretty bummed that I can't go out to the stores and get more victim stuff - it's put on hold till the storm passes, as the stores are nothing short of chaotic...


----------



## DavyKnoles (Dec 5, 2009)

I'm right in the hurricane path as well. I'd definitely wait to mail anything to Florida till at least Tuesday. If Irma hits with the power we're told it will, nothing will be running, not trucks, electricity, sorting machines, lights, nothing. Well, maybe Amazon. I've heard they can withstand exploding stars and still get things there in two days.


----------



## lilibat (Aug 10, 2015)

Wait. I'm waiting to put Halloween out because of these things. Irma looks like it's coming for TN now like Harvey did. *sigh*


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

_To my Victim_, I'm so close to finishing your gifts, but I've been delayed. I have a hurricane coming at me.  There is one project I'm going to try to finish outside today and the rest I can do inside and box up. I do not know when I'll be able to ship; I'll try to let Bethene know if I can't make the deadline.

_Giggle_ - so, so sorry for all you're going through. The aftermath is always the worse. Once things settle down here (and in your area) I have some witchy things I can send you. I'll be in touch.


----------



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

Oh please stay safe love! I thank you for thinking about me with this doozy of a hurricane is heading your way. Above all, I want to know that you're safe and sound. 



Tannasgach said:


> _To my Victim_, I'm so close to finishing your gifts, but I've been delayed. I have a hurricane coming at me.  There is one project I'm going to try to finish outside today and the rest I can do inside and box up. I do not know when I'll be able to ship; I'll try to let Bethene know if I can't make the deadline.
> 
> _Giggle_ - so, so sorry for all you're going through. The aftermath is always the worse. Once things settle down here (and in your area) I have some witchy things I can send you. I'll be in touch.


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

Well, victim....I currently have a box full of goodies sitting on the floor in my living room. Along with a couple rolls of bubble wrap & packages of tissue paper. Since apparently nothing is going to wrap / pack itself I guess I'll be doing so tonight.


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

GiggleFairy said:


> _Dear Victim,
> 
> I really hope you're not disappointed in your gift this year. I've gone back-and-forth and back-and-forth with whether or not I should drop out of this reaping and be replaced with a "Rescue Reaper". You see, I'm in Beaumont; an area that was torn apart by Hurricane Harvey. We're still nowhere near normal here. Touch and go with electricity and water. Those places that have water are under a boil notice. The places that have electricity have it go off periodically. Our grocery stores are only open for short hours and food and water is in very short supply. We finally have gotten two open roadways into town now. YAY! So we're no longer considered "an island". My home has damage, I have no vehicle and I've lost my Halloween stash among other things.
> 
> ...


If you were my Reaper a card would just be perfect. While it will be nice for you to have something else to think of, know we are all thinking of you and all of those impacted! Once you have things back to some bit of normal PM me and I will send Halloween goodies. We have way more then one household needs!


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

lizzyborden said:


> Well crafting has been halted for a few more days.  My hubby was complaining that his foot was hurting on Saturday and by evening it was swollen twice the size it should be and he was having trouble walking. Took him to ER, where they ran some IV antibiotics, did blood work, and sent him home with prescriptions and orders to drop by the next evening and see ER doc again. By Sunday evening the swelling was down considerably, but despite him keeping his foot elevated most of the day yesterday, it kept getting worse. Called our regular doc this morning and she worked him in and determined he has cellulitis and prescribed stronger antibiotics with a follow-up Friday morning. If she doesn't see significant change, or if it gets worse he will be headed for the hospital.  I'm trying not to show how much this scares me, especially since he's a diabetic. On the bright side, this has definitely been a wake-up call for him concerning talking care of his feet.



Yikes! hope it all turns out well! Sending healing thoughts


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

Yeah, the path is just for the center of the eye. The fact is this thing is bigger than the state, so barring some miracle, all of us on the peninsula are going to get something. I am more worried about getting my victim's out then I am getting.


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

BR1MSTON3 said:


> Yeah, the path is just for the center of the eye. The fact is this thing is bigger than the state, so barring some miracle, all of us on the peninsula are going to get something. I am more worried about getting my victim's out then I am getting.


oh $pit! I didn't realize that....un-holy crap!!! Stay safe and be well, everyone. Sending prayers.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Spookerstar said:


> Yikes! hope it all turns out well! Sending healing thoughts


Thank you! Happy to say that the stronger antibiotics are doing their job. No hospital stay, but they may have to lance his foot next week. Dr. Gave him the OK to go back to work as long as he stays off his feet as much as possible. I told him we'd try tomorrow and see how it goes. 

Hoping everyone stays safe during the hurricanes!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Made some progress on the main gift last night and rethinking gift #2. If I make it full size, the box will definitely be subject to oversize charges. So, do I do it as something to be hung on the wall vs. something to be displayed? Dear victim, how I wish you'd leave me a few clues about how you decorate!  Found a few


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Most of our relatives are on the eastern coast of Florida. I understand the eastern side of the hurricane is the more dangerous with higher winds due to the rotation. With so many older people live in Florida I just hope they all have help from people and stay safe. 

For all our members here in the path of Irma, hoping you all remain safe. Come back and post when you can.


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

Now that I know my victim's box was delivered, I can now focus ON MY BOX!!!! If my Reaper is running late or will be last minute, don't fret!! I am patient and good things are worth waiting for! If you are in the hurricane danger zone, please stay safe and don't stress over this gift exchange. I'm keeping you all in my prayers!!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

For all of you in the path of Irma stay safe and err on the side of caution. This thing is massive. I know were have been at the coast several times when one came rolling in and we have been there soon after and worked with clean up. I have come home from Florida's east coast taking my time and driving from the gulf side all along the gulf after Katrina years after it and still found roads not there and bridges not replaced yet and was shocked by the devastation that was still there. Hurricanes are so devestating, The sheer unrelenting power is unbelieveable.

Prayers for everyone in their path and to those of you still trying to piece things back together. Remember our our Reaper can be late you are what we want to be safe. Take care of your self and familiy. When you are all able check in so we know that all are okay.

Good info from dbruner and gigglefairy about mail and delivery. If you have a package to ship to any of the coastal areas in the path of these it might be wise to hold off until we see what happens this weekend. My husband thinks that Irma is going to shift and hit the warm water and shift into the gulf and move that direction. I pray that is not so because we have had too much in Texas. He is afraid of that and into Louisania and Mississippi and Alabama. Woe is me that will really spread things out to places not prepared. Stay safe folks and hope for this to be the end of the hurricanes even though there is still a long time of the season left to go.


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

For all of you in jeopardy please check in when you can to let us know you are safe. I worry about all of you and can't imagine the gamut of emotions involved. Stay safe my friends.


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Hope everyone makes it through the storms safely. We are worried about all of you.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Be safe every one... thinking of all of you....... and if your victim is in the danger area, hold off on sending, until things get up and running again, those in the path, be safe and don't worry about the reaper, keeping one and all safe and sound if first priority !!!! if you can check in, do so , we all are worried that you are safe!!!!



I resigned my self to having to use a massive box, I tried for 2 smaller ones, but one item is odd shaped, sorta, and thin but big, and I wanted to ship that by itself , and the rest in another box, but alas, I could not find any that worked, so one huge box will have to do, ah well , so goes the reaper!


----------



## GraveyardQueen (Jul 9, 2011)

To my victim. It's nearly done! The reaping will soon be upon you!

Now then, I also promised more photos of the wonders from Kymmm. Not pictures are the cat treats, terrifying butterfly toy (they're obsessed), and the big skull mug (I had coffee in it).

















Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

That is an awesome reap Graveyard Queen! Keep the pics coming everyone, they will be a bright spot in the coming days.


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

I'm sitting in the calm before the storm down here in Fl. I live on the Treasure Coast which is east of Lake Okeechobee and north of West Palm on the east coast of Florida. We will get the outer bands and lose power but the west coast is going to get slammed. In 2004, Hurricane Frances was a direct hit to our area with winds of 120 mph and three weeks later Hurricane Jeanne made landfall in virtually the exact same spot. Totally devastated our area.We learned a few things and I thought maybe I could share here to make people not just survive Irma but be more comfortable after the storm when you may be weeks without power.

-Board up or put up shutters. Things you wouldn't believe will be flying into your house. We had a port-a-potty from a house under construction slam into my daughter's window. Luckily it was shuttered and didn't break. It laid on our front lawn for weeks after till they could remove it.

-Water for everything - drinking, pets, washing, flushing toilets (till plumbing starts to back up). Follow the "Island Rule" - 'In the land of fun and sun, we only flush for #1. If you have to make a poo, you may flush for #2'. All males in the family can pee outside. Women need to throw the paper in a plastic bag. Fill up your bathtub with water to use for flushing. Have bleach on hand, a couple of drops can purify water in your hot water heater for consumption.

-Ice -omg ICE! The biggest commodity after a storm. Currently, since Fl is under a State of Emergency they have been sending us water and gas prior to the storm but not ice. There has not been a bag of ice to be found in our area for the last three days. Set you fridges to the highest settings and freeze bottles of water or I use the Chinese soup plastic containers. Use your freezer as an ice chest. Fill up you washing machine with ice and use for cold drinks; if you can't find ice, fill it with water.

Food -Use a grill for cooking frozen food as it defrosts. Bring that grill into the house during the storm; you don't want any damage to your grill. Pre cook foods that can be eaten cold as they defrost like shrimp, chicken, etc. Precook pasta and place in Ziplocks (good for pasta salads); you can also heat it on your grill but you don't want to waste your precious propane boiling water. The time will come when you'll be down to PB&J and canned beans. Save them for last and prepare a few meals ahead of time. Have more than one manual can opener; you're screwed if one breaks. Have food that doesn't need refrigeration like: hard boiled eggs, precooked bacon, cured sausages/meats, cheeses, lots of fruits and vegetables and plenty of bread. Bread is another thing that has already sold out in our area. Sliced, raisin, bagels, Hawaiian rolls, hamburger buns, tortillas, etc. Jelly will go bad if opened and not kept cold. Go to Costco or Sam's and get a box of individual jelly and mayonnaise packets. Have cans of cold brew coffee; you might not have a hot couple of coffee in the morning but it is still java, mon. Have plenty of paper plates, utensils and paper towels. Store dry pet food in plastic containers with tight fitting lids to keep dry. Do not feed your pets canned food if they are not used to it (diarrhea).

-Drinks- you won't believe how fast you can dehydrate sitting in the heat. Along with water, get cases of everything you can find: ice teas, gatorades, coconut water, juices, anything with a high water content. and don't forget the rum....

-Household - have plenty of dry towels easily accessible, water may leak under doors or windows (now you know why your electric bill is so high). Have large industrial type trashbags and cover tvs, computers, electronics, any items that are expensive or impossible to replace. Dishwashers are good for storing items like framed photos. Pay all bills as far in advance as you can. Have blue tarps for roofs and windows. Repairing roofs can take months. One out of three houses in our area lost their roof after Frances and Jeanne. After Irma, there will not be enough roofers in the country to repair all the homes promptly. Be prepared to live with a blue tarp roof for an extended period of time. Make sure every car is filled with gas. Sometime you just have to cool off and you will go sit in your car just for AC. Have board games and cards on hand to pass the time (this is when you'll need that rum).

-Lighting-save your batteries for as long as you possible can (to use for battery operated fans). If you don't have a generator have alternative lighting. Try to keep everyone limited to certain rooms or areas and close off the rest. Put kids all in one room or with parents at night. I use oil lamps - they set off enough light to see by, just make sure they're in a safe area and you have plenty of smokeless/odorless fuel. Three wick candles or jar candles are good for a bathroom (have everyone use one bathroom). Tiki torches or candles with citronella are good at night if you sit outside. Have plenty, plenty of lighters- do not depend on matches.

-Sanitation- have 4 or 5 tubs of Clorox wipes for cleaning and disinfecting. Have plenty of baby wipes/facial wipes and Purell for personal hygiene. Have bleach! Do all laundry ahead of storm. Have mosquito spray. Have heavy duty gloves for cleanup and removing shutters/boards. Have a well stocked first aid kit: the presold kits are very basic, you should have lots of peroxide, alcohol, neosporin, Bactine and a slew of bandaids and bandages.

FEMA- okay, even though they have come a long way since Hurricane Andrew in response time and getting supplies distributed you need to be self-sufficient!! You cannot depend on emergency crews getting to you. I have had to wait in a Fema line for six hours to get ice/supplies. You never leave your car; you drive through, pop your trunk and someone will place a case of canned water, nasty dehydrated food and the blessed bag of ice in your trunk. Have a cooler in your car for the ice.

-Gas-if you have a generator make sure you have plenty of gas to run it before the storm. Gas is the second worse thing to find besides ICE! I wish they would come up with new building codes for gas stations. They're the first buildings to be destroyed. If you find a gas station that escaped damaged and is open, expect to spend the day waiting in line and hope they don't run out of gas before it is your turn.

_-Flooding- _ I'm sorry, I have no suggestions for flood victims; torch the house and leave. Flooding is the absolute worse thing to go through. The mud, the mold, the vermin, the unsanitary conditions. So much more worse than losing power or a roof. If you are in a flood area, please, please evacuate. 

Florida, prepare the best you can, hunker down, and be safe. I'm terrified for the west coast. I have a brother that lives in North Fort Meyers, I'll be praying for him and all of us. Take care everyone and see you on the flip side.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Those are some wise and interesting suggestions Tannasgash many I don't think I've heard but sure make sense when you think about it. My MIL who sounds like she lives south of you a bit, said a few hours ago that it's overcast there now and winds are picking up. She's in assisted care and they are sheltering in place so at least has people around her. She's been through a few hurricanes in the area since moving to Florida but she's very nervous about this one. Stay well.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

I've been doing all the driving lately so hubby grabbed the mail from the box and as we are going up the driveway he told me I had a card and where it was from. I thought it was from my cousin, but then I realized my cousin had never sent a Halloween card before so I asked him the address and thought someone from the card exchange must really on the ball. Of course I opened it as soon as I parked the car and was quite surprised to find that it was from my reaper. What a great thing to come home to after a long and tiring day!  I'll come back and post a picture later tonight, but just wanted to give my reaper a big thank you!


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

One thing to add to Tannasgach's awesome list - keep your phone and laptop on the charger from now until you lose power.


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

dbruner, excellent suggestion! And most definitely have a phone charger for your car.

Thank you GOS. My husband is currently working for an assisted care facility and they offered to shelter our family but we have pets and decided to stay put. Your MIL is in a good place. Nursing homes are like hospitals, they will get the first responders and be among the first to have power restored. Many of those suggestions I made were for people who are without power for prolonged periods. We lost power/plumbing for 5 weeks with Jeanne and Francis and we even lost power for four days last year with Matthew. The east coast is looking pretty good right now. We'll get the outer bands and cat 1 winds. Now if they could only do something about those power lines...

I think tomorrow, I'll work on my SR gift during the storm. Well, it's not like I'll be going anywhere....


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

GraveyardQueen said:


> To my victim. It's nearly done! The reaping will soon be upon you!
> 
> Now then, I also promised more photos of the wonders from Kymmm. Not pictures are the cat treats, terrifying butterfly toy (they're obsessed), and the big skull mug (I had coffee in it).
> 
> ...


[SUB]I didn't notice the bird in the cage before. Wow! What a Reap!!![/SUB]


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

So worried about everyone still trying to recover from Harvey and everyone still facing the danger of Irma. You may see me posting away enjoying the reaper but you are in my thoughts and please know that safety and recovery of course come first. I don't know who my reaper is but if you are one of the unfortunate ones in the path please know I can wait for my reap or really would completely understand if you chose not to send one. You already brought me great reaper fun with your teasers!

I got my items finished up and packaged. Unfortunately they had to go in more than one box but they are on their way! Fedex said they might be slightly delayed with the storms (no it is not going to Florida or Texas) but it should get there next week! Now starts the worrying if my victim will like it.


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Skullie said:


> Friends,
> 
> I'm sorry I have been away from everything these last few days. It seems every time I get around to my time of the year something blows up in my face. I almost withdrew from the reaper. My husband has not been feeling well and was having difficulties walking. Thinking this was from his bad back he hooked up with his chiropractor. two days later he was barely able to move his legs. his sugar shot up and Saturday morning his one leg was triple in size. I was FINALY able to convince him to go to ER. To make a long story short by Sunday I did not thing he was going to pull threw. He had a Massive blood clot going from his Sternum down to his little toe. he was sensitive to the medicines they gave him and started vomiting blood and the whole nine yards. After two more rough days he has finally pull through. I am so warn out I could cry. There was more involved but I just wanted to let everyone know I am back on board and slowly working on my Victim's surprise. Thanks you for listening.


Skullie! What a horrible to go through, and I'm so glad you convinced him to go in to the ER. Glad he pulled through. Even if you don't send something, I'm sure everyone will understand.


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

Ooops I just accidentally reaped myself (kind of). I was sitting here feeling the relief/worry/excitement with my victims package all shipped out and enjoying reading all the kindness and generosity flowing on the thread. I look up and the UPS man has stopped outside my house....it suddenly occurs the me I might be getting reaped. I quickly scan my mind....have I ordered anything? No. I shout to my husband has he ordered anything? No. I jump up and start running around the living room shouting "I am getting reaped!!" 
Then the UPS lady comes out of the truck with a grandin road box and I remember I DID order something.  
My husband had a good laugh. Ooops!

Haha - I mean I realize we are still a week away from the shipping deadline I think (plus extra time if people need it from the storms)...I realize it was a bit premature. I just always forget about the getting reaped part until my package is out the door!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Geeze guys, stolen cars, deathly Ill husbands, hurricanes, I don't know what to say. I only know a few of you personally, but I want everyone to know, I'mean sending positive thoughts & good spells for everyone. I also know this does nothing to help you, but I still need to say it. Just take care of yourselves & your pets & families. We all will understand if the reaper becomes dead last on your list. It would for us too. Let us know when things level out that you are ok.


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Witchful Thinking, I've done the same thing!!! I thought I had a shopping problem, forgetting something I bought. . . This makes me feel better.


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Graveyard Queen, Awesome reap! It's all really cool!


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Tannasgach thank you for all the information. 

We're filling our tubs today & last minute prep. wishing it wasn't coming through in the middle of the night.

Stay safe everyone.


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

Witchful Thinking said:


> Ooops I just accidentally reaped myself (kind of). I was sitting here feeling the relief/worry/excitement with my victims package all shipped out and enjoying reading all the kindness and generosity flowing on the thread. I look up and the UPS man has stopped outside my house....it suddenly occurs the me I might be getting reaped. I quickly scan my mind....have I ordered anything? No. I shout to my husband has he ordered anything? No. I jump up and start running around the living room shouting "I am getting reaped!!"
> Then the UPS lady comes out of the truck with a grandin road box and I remember I DID order something.
> My husband had a good laugh. Ooops!
> 
> Haha - I mean I realize we are still a week away from the shipping deadline I think (plus extra time if people need it from the storms)...I realize it was a bit premature. I just always forget about the getting reaped part until my package is out the door!


I can totally see you running in place and yelling to hubby! How funny!!
I love your Grandinroad reap, the headstone is amazing


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

So since the curfew is not in place and we are just now getting the outer bands, I needed grey paint for one of the projects. Rumor was Walmart was opened, so dear victim I went out in this. (needed to get out while I can!) Turns out it was a false rumor and they paint will have to wait awhile!


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Skullie said:


> Friends,
> 
> I'm sorry I have been away from everything these last few days. It seems every time I get around to my time of the year something blows up in my face. I almost withdrew from the reaper. My husband has not been feeling well and was having difficulties walking. Thinking this was from his bad back he hooked up with his chiropractor. two days later he was barely able to move his legs. his sugar shot up and Saturday morning his one leg was triple in size. I was FINALY able to convince him to go to ER. To make a long story short by Sunday I did not thing he was going to pull threw. He had a Massive blood clot going from his Sternum down to his little toe. he was sensitive to the medicines they gave him and started vomiting blood and the whole nine yards. After two more rough days he has finally pull through. I am so warn out I could cry. There was more involved but I just wanted to let everyone know I am back on board and slowly working on my Victim's surprise. Thanks you for listening.


Skullie, Oh, how scary. I hope he has continued to improve. That happened to my husband after back surgery two years ago. We didn't realize it was the entire leg until after he was on blood thinners and the clot dissolved, but it was his entire right leg too. Now he takes xarelto, and wears compression socks. There are some pretty fashionable ones out there. Take care of yourself.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

I've been crafting away for my victim the past two days. I hope they like what I'm sending. Two items left to complete, and maybe a third if time allows. Set to ship on time.


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

I had a last minute run to the thrift store to find a final piece for my victim. Dang if I didn't find more stuff that they needed... Now I need more boxes!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I ended up using one large box, I never found a box to fit one of my projects alone, I wanted to ship it by itself to keep it safe, but it didn't work out, so I managed to find a box to ship it all together, but I (hopefully) have it all wrapped up good, bubble wrap and tissue paper, I won't be shipping until the very last day, I need my paycheck !!!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

I'll just go ahead and say that I won't be shipping Friday. It's partly a lack of funds and partly fearing that one piece won't be dry enough for paint by Thursday. I'd love to say I'll ship on the following Monday, but the 12+ hour workdays on the weekend are really taking a toll on me.  But fear not my victim, for I did find some goodies for you last evening and hope you will be pleased with your reap.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Several have already said this, but here it is again. Those of you in the hurricane paths, clean-up, severe health issues for you or family, etc.---take care of yourself and family first. This is the last thing to worry about right now. Let us hear from you when you can.

Stay safe. Prayers and good wishes with all.


----------



## sikntwizted (Oct 26, 2007)

Looks like I'm on course to ship either Monday, or Tuesday. I just hope I packed it good enough. Don't want a repeat of a few years ago. If anyone needs a roll of paper towels, I used one as packing material!


----------



## hopelesslyinsane (Sep 6, 2013)

I feel like I can't win. Just when I got a weekend where I didn't have much school work and I could finish my crafts I ended up in the ER because I was (am?) passing a gallstone. I'm going to try to finish your gifts on time, dear victim, but please forgive me if they are late.


----------



## Spanishtulip (Aug 14, 2015)

sikntwizted said:


> Looks like I'm on course to ship either Monday, or Tuesday. I just hope I packed it good enough. Don't want a repeat of a few years ago. If anyone needs a roll of paper towels, I used one as packing material!


Well crumpled paper towels are perfect for corpsing!

Sent from my SM-S975L using Tapatalk


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

hopelesslyinsane said:


> I feel like I can't win. Just when I got a weekend where I didn't have much school work and I could finish my crafts I ended up in the ER because I was (am?) passing a gallstone. I'm going to try to finish your gifts on time, dear victim, but please forgive me if they are late.


Ouch! Hope you are feeling better soon! This reaper has been plagued with illness and hurricanes! Let's hope the next one is less eventful!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

BR1MSTON3 said:


> So since the curfew is not in place and we are just now getting the outer bands, I needed grey paint for one of the projects. Rumor was Walmart was opened, so dear victim I went out in this. (needed to get out while I can!) Turns out it was a false rumor and they paint will have to wait awhile!


 your thinking of someone else at a time like this?! Good grief your a dedicated reaper! Auditor, pour this man a drink!


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

_I"VE GOT THE POWER!! _ 

We are so very, very fortunate and sooo freaking lucky. We never lost power. Our area had beaucoup tornadoes in the outer bands and we were under constant tornado warnings. My city's population is 180,000 and 110,00 are without power; I hear generators going all around me. I have no idea why we are one of the Chosen but I thank the gods that be. Our house sustained no structural damage and minimum tree damage. One huge branch did break off but it fell _away_ from the house. 

How is everyone else in Irma's path doing? Prayers to all.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Glad to hear Tannasgach! Won't hear from my BIL how his house is (they do have the storm shutters and special garage doors too) until they drive home from TN and don't know when that will be. My MIL said it wasn't bad in the assisted care place where she was at. Said the hurricane glass kept out a lot of the noise from the winds and said they briefly lost power a few times. Seeing so many videos and photos of those not so lucky. My friend's son may be in that situtation. He lives/lived? in an apt in Key West and evacuated to his mom's home in Georgia and I'm not sure he has an apt to go back to. So far all my palm friends on the west coast near Naples, Cape Coral and Tampa have done okay house-wise, landscaping around the house a different story and they all managed to not be a victim of any storm surge in their location. 

Bethany hope you are okay. I know the eye moved inland after Cape Coral and not sure if that put it on a path to you. dbruner, with it moving inland did you guys in Largo get any surge there? I've been hearing areas south of you did experience it.


----------



## sikntwizted (Oct 26, 2007)

Big brown box went to big brown wearing man that drives a big brown truck today. Someone's got a rigged up box flying their way! I may or may not have forgotten a piece though. We shall see!


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

OH NO!!! I just realized that I'll be out of town for a long weekend, so this is one time I hope the big brown / purple / bluegray delivery monster does NOT have anything for me! I'll have my regular mail on hold, but that doesn't stop anyone else!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Well the good news is that I woke up early and have my two main gifts 90% finished. A little more detail work this evening and they will go in front of the fan and hopefully be ready for paint by Friday. The bad news is that I still won't be shipping by the deadline as I'm broke.  Fear not my victim, your package will be on its way Monday!


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

lizzyborden said:


> Well the good news is that I woke up early and have my two main gifts 90% finished. A little more detail work this evening and they will go in front of the fan and hopefully be ready for paint by Friday. The bad news is that I still won't be shipping by the deadline as I'm broke.  Fear not my victim, your package will be on its way Monday!


Don't worry, I can wait!


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

dear victim, 

something wicked your way comes ....


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

im the goddess said:


> I've been crafting away for my victim the past two days. I hope they like what I'm sending. Two items left to complete, and maybe a third if time allows. Set to ship on time.


I'm sure I'll LOVE it!! Tee hee


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

nhh said:


> I had a last minute run to the thrift store to find a final piece for my victim. Dang if I didn't find more stuff that they needed... Now I need more boxes!!


Oh boy!! MORE STUFF!!!!


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

witchymom said:


> dear victim,
> 
> something wicked your way comes ....


YAY!! I LOVE wicked!!!


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

Kymmm said:


> YAY!! I LOVE wicked!!!


you do???????? good to know


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

Sikntwizted and lisa48317 you are funny. TY for the great laughs


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Just wanted to share a bit of non-reaper related excitement from my end. After over a month of evaluations and rescheduled meetings, we finally got our daughter enrolled in a physical therapy program today. She has some delays and the main one has been her ability to walk independently, though she walks good when holding our hands. We've been working with her ourselves but it seemed as if she was progressing very little. So we set up the appointments and stopped at my parents house to drop off some tomatoes and she decides that she wants to walk!  In the past few weeks we've noticed she's went from six or seven steps to about twelve, but today she's cruising around my parent's house just giggling with excitement!  This is one of the best gifts I ever could have received! 

Now, if my excitement will carry over after her bedtime, I'll get the final work on my gifts completed!


----------



## Spanishtulip (Aug 14, 2015)

lizzyborden said:


> Just wanted to share a bit of non-reaper related excitement from my end. After over a month of evaluations and rescheduled meetings, we finally got our daughter enrolled in a physical therapy program today. She has some delays and the main one has been her ability to walk independently, though she walks good when holding our hands. We've been working with her ourselves but it seemed as if she was progressing very little. So we set up the appointments and stopped at my parents house to drop off some tomatoes and she decides that she wants to walk!  In the past few weeks we've noticed she's went from six or seven steps to about twelve, but today she's cruising around my parent's house just giggling with excitement!  This is one of the best gifts I ever could have received!
> 
> Now, if my excitement will carry over after her bedtime, I'll get the final work on my gifts completed!


That's awesome! Just wait, soon you'll be chasing her everywhere 

Sent from my SM-S975L using Tapatalk


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

lizzyborden said:


> Just wanted to share a bit of non-reaper related excitement from my end. After over a month of evaluations and rescheduled meetings, we finally got our daughter enrolled in a physical therapy program today. She has some delays and the main one has been her ability to walk independently, though she walks good when holding our hands. We've been working with her ourselves but it seemed as if she was progressing very little. So we set up the appointments and stopped at my parents house to drop off some tomatoes and she decides that she wants to walk!  In the past few weeks we've noticed she's went from six or seven steps to about twelve, but today she's cruising around my parent's house just giggling with excitement!  This is one of the best gifts I ever could have received!
> 
> Now, if my excitement will carry over after her bedtime, I'll get the final work on my gifts completed!


This is awesome news! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

wonderful News Lizzie!!! 


Remember, shipping deadline is Friday!!!! if you have a problem, let me know,


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

Woooot POWER! AND INTERNET! Been out since Sunday night, a lot of debris and some minor damage, but none the worse for wear! I am 90% sure I am going to have my package out by the deadline, but I need to get to it! Catching up on pictures later!


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

BR1MSTON3 said:


> Woooot POWER! AND INTERNET! Been out since Sunday night, a lot of debris and some minor damage, but none the worse for wear! I am 90% sure I am going to have my package out by the deadline, but I need to get to it! Catching up on pictures later!


Thank you so much for checking in to let us know you came through it ok. Power and internet are a good start--thats a long time to be out. Hope everything else starts getting back to normal as soon as possible.


----------



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

_Tannasgach, Great advice, but you gave me a good laugh. Two things in particular, as a several-hurricane survivor, I know what it's like to have odd things in places where they don't belong. I'm just glad that port-a-potty didn't come THROUGH the window and bring more than its fair share of goodies with it! Now about that rum . . . I think that might be a bad idea. If anyone needs proof, feel free to hop on my facebook page and see for yourself. My encounter with rum during Hurricane Harvey - the live feed. I DO NOT remember it - OR buying out ALL of Jack-in-the-Box's Tacos, Ultimate Cheeseburgers, Curly Fries and Cheesecakes when the one on the border of town re-opened two weeks after Harvey hit . . ._ 




Tannasgach said:


> I'm sitting in the calm before the storm down here in Fl. I live on the Treasure Coast which is east of Lake Okeechobee and north of West Palm on the east coast of Florida. We will get the outer bands and lose power but the west coast is going to get slammed. In 2004, Hurricane Frances was a direct hit to our area with winds of 120 mph and three weeks later Hurricane Jeanne made landfall in virtually the exact same spot. Totally devastated our area.We learned a few things and I thought maybe I could share here to make people not just survive Irma but be more comfortable after the storm when you may be weeks without power.
> 
> -Board up or put up shutters. Things you wouldn't believe will be flying into your house. We had a port-a-potty from a house under construction slam into my daughter's window. Luckily it was shuttered and didn't break. It laid on our front lawn for weeks after till they could remove it.
> 
> -Drinks- you won't believe how fast you can dehydrate sitting in the heat. Along with water, get cases of everything you can find: ice teas, gatorades, coconut water, juices, anything with a high water content. and don't forget the rum.....



_Witchful Thinking, I'm just like you - I ALWAYS worry that my victim won't be please with their reap. I worry myself to death, yet subject myself to the same torture year after year, and just can't wait to do it again!_ 



Witchful Thinking said:


> So worried about everyone still trying to recover from Harvey and everyone still facing the danger of Irma. You may see me posting away enjoying the reaper but you are in my thoughts and please know that safety and recovery of course come first. I don't know who my reaper is but if you are one of the unfortunate ones in the path please know I can wait for my reap or really would completely understand if you chose not to send one. You already brought me great reaper fun with your teasers!
> 
> I got my items finished up and packaged. Unfortunately they had to go in more than one box but they are on their way! Fedex said they might be slightly delayed with the storms (no it is not going to Florida or Texas) but it should get there next week! Now starts the worrying if my victim will like it.



_To my Victim, your reaping has already started. I was afraid the gift you've already received wouldn't make it, so there is more to come.
Keep checking your mail!_


----------



## meltyface (Sep 13, 2012)

I LOVE this time of year almost as much as the new found love in my life thanks to my Reaper....my newly acquired Ash decal!! So I came home today to find an EMPTY BOX because my wife couldn't wait 10mins for me to get home and already emptied everything out onto the table lol. But, it is all OK because everything that was sent is AMAZING!

br.
My victim should be visited any day now. My tiny box was sent earlier this week, so have fun!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

OK, box packed & in the back seat of my car to go with me to work to be picked up tomorrow afternoon by Miguel the UPS Guy!!


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

meltyface said:


> View attachment 474657
> 
> 
> I LOVE this time of year almost as much as the new found love in my life thanks to my Reaper....my newly acquired Ash decal!! So I came home today to find an EMPTY BOX because my wife couldn't wait 10mins for me to get home and already emptied everything out onto the table lol. But, it is all OK because everything that was sent is AMAZING!
> ...


Nice Killouettes!!! What a great reap! Who is your Reaper?


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

Ok, so with cleaning up debris from Irma, I came upon an offering made by one of my oak trees. I decided that I will try to clean it up and make it the wand it wants to be and it will be a gift to my victim. Since I usually do not reveal myself, this will be my clue. If you receive this, you will know who your reaper was!


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

BR1MSTON3 said:


> Ok, so with cleaning up debris from Irma, I came upon an offering made by one of my oak trees. I decided that I will try to clean it up and make it the wand it wants to be and it will be a gift to my victim. Since I usually do not reveal myself, this will be my clue. If you receive this, you will know who your reaper was!


Wow that does make a gorgeous wand! I could also absolutely see Ollivander explaining a hurricane forged wand. What a special gift.
You don't usually reveal yourself!? That would be torture as a victim--I would definitely kick into mystery solving mode!


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

BR1MSTON3 said:


> I am 90% sure I am going to have my package out by the deadline, but I need to get to it!


Hey Br1m, this made me laugh because I can't get to my Reaper package either. It's got pushed back in a corner and has cases of water, 5 gallon jugs, rocking chairs and porch furniture packed up around it. Both my husband and myself had to return to work on Monday and we've been slowly getting things backed to normal. Glad you made it through the storm and got your power back on. Has anyone heard from dbruner yet?

_To my Victim_, I am off work Friday and will finish up your reap. I hope it fits into the box I have. I will mail Friday if I finish early or Sat definitely if not.


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

BR1MSTON3 said:


> Woooot POWER! AND INTERNET! Been out since Sunday night, a lot of debris and some minor damage, but none the worse for wear! I am 90% sure I am going to have my package out by the deadline, but I need to get to it! Catching up on pictures later!


So glad all is well!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

The stuff is sitting on my desk, taped up with the UPS label on it, awaiting Miguel!


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

Why, oh why, do I constantly buy packing tape but I can never find it when I need it?!


----------



## hopelesslyinsane (Sep 6, 2013)

I got a box! I don't have time to open it now as I'm running late for class and today is a critique day. I feel kinda bad because I haven't even mailed out my victim's and I got a box. I will update with pictures once I'm home from class.


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

Tannasgach said:


> Why, oh why, do I constantly buy packing tape but I can never find it when I need it?!


Yassss!!!!! Story of my life!!!!!


----------



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

_TOTALLY the same way! TOTALLY! Then I find 50 gazillion rolls all at once when I don't need them!_




Tannasgach said:


> Why, oh why, do I constantly buy packing tape but I can never find it when I need it?!


----------



## Spanishtulip (Aug 14, 2015)

GiggleFairy said:


> _TOTALLY the same way! TOTALLY! Then I find 50 gazillion rolls all at once when I don't need them!_


The tape pixies must have struck. I know I have several living at my house

Sent from my SM-S975L using Tapatalk


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

RCIAG said:


> The stuff is sitting on my desk, taped up with the UPS label on it, awaiting Miguel!


Is that the name of your flying monkey?


----------



## hostesswiththemostess (Aug 16, 2012)

Just sent out my victim's box!!! They should be getting it Monday


----------



## CrypticCuriosity (Aug 18, 2012)

My victims box has been sitting in my living room for a couple days now, but it's finally going out tomorrow! I didn't plan for it to go out on the day of deadline, but life happened. At least it wont be late!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Tannasgach said:


> Why, oh why, do I constantly buy packing tape but I can never find it when I need it?!


Same mysterious disappearances apply to scissors and Sharpie markers as well.


----------



## LoveAndEyeballs (May 17, 2014)

I just want to wish everyone going through health, financial, and natural disaster situations healing, prosperity, and safety. If you're in need of anything, this is a good group of people to reach out to, so please don't be shy. 

I'll probably miss the shipping deadline by a couple of days. Finances are tight, and I've had trouble finding the right size box for something, so hang in there, victim!


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

So I have this big ole box ready to go, excited that I have one day to spare so in the car and off to my UPS store only to find out they do not have power yet. That is something I truly did not think of! I will be looking around tomorrow hoping to find somewhere to ship it from.


----------



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

_Oh lawd! I just gotta laugh! After all the BS everybody has been going through, this is just the pits, lmao!_



BR1MSTON3 said:


> So I have this big ole box ready to go, excited that I have one day to spare so in the car and off to my UPS store only to find out they do not have power yet. That is something I truly did not think of! I will be looking around tomorrow hoping to find somewhere to ship it from.


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

LoveAndEyeballs said:


> I just want to wish everyone going through health, financial, and natural disaster situations healing, prosperity, and safety. If you're in need of anything, this is a good group of people to reach out to, so please don't be shy.
> 
> I'll probably miss the shipping deadline by a couple of days. Finances are tight, and I've had trouble finding the right size box for something, so hang in there, victim!
> 
> View attachment 475529


Hugs Back! I agree 100%

Shipping on Saturday! Maybe the flying monkeys will have a tail wind and it will get there Tuesday or Wednesday


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

well my dear victim , your box is winging it way to you via my moneky's so keep a eye out!


----------



## NormalLikeYou (Oct 2, 2011)

I'm sure many of you saw this post by GiggleFairy in the sign up & discussion thread. I know many of you were moved by it. So imagine how much it touched me reading it tonight for the first time. We were her victim. I'm a puddle, ya'll. A blubbering puddle. 


"Dear Victim,

I really hope you're not disappointed in your gift this year. I've gone back-and-forth and back-and-forth with whether or not I should drop out of this reaping and be replaced with a "Rescue Reaper". You see, I'm in Beaumont; an area that was torn apart by Hurricane Harvey. We're still nowhere near normal here. Touch and go with electricity and water. Those places that have water are under a boil notice. The places that have electricity have it go off periodically. Our grocery stores are only open for short hours and food and water is in very short supply. We finally have gotten two open roadways into town now. YAY! So we're no longer considered "an island". My home has damage, I have no vehicle and I've lost my Halloween stash among other things. 

I decided after a long and hard thinking session that I did want to stay in the reaping in hopes of lifting my spirits and giving me something else to look forward to. 
I decided I'd use the power of the net and while I really wanted to make a few items for you, I'd just have to forgo that urge and have purchased items sent directly to you, since we don't have mail services yet (and regular business aren't open yet either). I hope you like the items I've picked out for you.

Happy Reaping!"


Oh, my heart. I just don't even know where to begin. I'm just going to say that under these circumstances we would have been perfectly fine with a message saying Happy Halloween. We have never joined SR in anticipation of what we're going to get, not to say we don't love getting our reap, just that it's really not about that. Not for us, and I don't think for most of the other participants either. But we do absolutely love what you picked out for us and could never thank you enough. 

And Ghouliet. I just...wow. We're blown away. 


Thank you both so much. For the generous gifts and for being people we will file away in our memories for providing a moment that our faith in humanity was restored.


Thank you both so very much.

I will post pics tomorrow after work.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Wonderful news Lizzy! 

i am mailing my stuff off to my victim in the morning. I have so much going on and not enough time in the day to get it all done so I ended up doing the purchase and route===most of which was pulled from my stash of things purchased at the end of the past several seasons. I hope you like what I am sending.


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

Ok, package sent. Bethene I will get you the tracking number when i get home. My apologies to next year's victim cause I can't keep making these big boxes!! I swear I am going to get the box first next year and make things to fit it!


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

NormalLikeYou your post brought tears to my eyes, the same as reading the post the first time. I agree getting your box is really fun but this is more about the community we have and the connections we make. 

Speaking of, I have noticed Auditor missing for some time. Reaper Guardian, is all well behind the bar? Don't remember if you were in the path of the storm but hope you check in soon! The bushes are very dry


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

Dear Victim, I'm soooo close. Preparing for Irma put me behind. I have to see if I can find one item and packing tape (must not forget the packing tape!) Here's a little teaser - how hard can it be to find a Victorian looking necklace, right? With luck, I'll be shipping today.


----------



## SpookyLilGirl1980 (Nov 19, 2015)

McBernes has dropped his victims package off at the post office. Bethene was just sent the tracking # . I hope that it will be worth the wait for his dear victim. Hopefully will be there by Tuesday at the latest.


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

Tannasgach said:


> Dear Victim, I'm soooo close. Preparing for Irma put me behind. I have to see if I can find one item and packing tape (must not forget the packing tape!) Here's a little teaser - how hard can it be to find a Victorian looking necklace, right? With luck, I'll be shipping today.


Dear Victim, I found a necklace, not exactly what I had in mind but it's black and I think it will work for my intended purpose. Now to clear off some hurricane supplies so I'll have a surface to wrap your gifts on. I'm getting closer.........

I'm so worried about getting out my SR package, I totally forgot it's my husband's birthday. He's going to have to eat apple pie, I don't have time to go get him a cake.


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

One box is sent, Bethene I will get you the tracking number this evening. I have to get another box so part 2 may not ship till Monday.


----------



## amyml (May 21, 2012)

The bad news victim? I'm a procrastinator. Good new? You're not _that _far away and should be reaped by Monday!


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

Tannasgach said:


> Dear Victim, I found a necklace, not exactly what I had in mind but it's black and I think it will work for my intended purpose. Now to clear off some hurricane supplies so I'll have a surface to wrap your gifts on. I'm getting closer.........
> 
> I'm so worried about getting out my SR package, I totally forgot it's my husband's birthday. He's going to have to eat apple pie, I don't have time to go get him a cake.


BE GONE, HURRICANE SUPPLIES!!

I've been there... my husband's birthday was near the shipping deadline for the Winter Reaper some years ago. He got a kiss on the cheek (and was grateful that he didn't get covered in the paint that was all over my hands from crafting).

An apple pie is a step up from me 



amyml said:


> The bad news victim? I'm a procrastinator. Good new? You're not _that _far away and should be reaped by Monday!


OOOooooh! i'm one state over, it's ME! *wishful thinking* *maybe*


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

I've missed this thread this week! Irma didn't get us too badly here, but I did not get power and internet back until this afternoon. I caught up on the reaper pics thread and now I will catch up here. I hope everyone in Irma's path is okay. So glad to be back!


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

I just opened a case for lost package with USP today. I hope by Monday things will have sorted themselves out and your package will be safely set back on course. But if not, have no fear my victim you will be reaped even if a new box is requires.


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

I was so excited, there were two boxes waiting on me today... turned out it was water I ordered for the hurricane showed up a week after the delivery date!


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

a-granger So sorry to hear about a lost package. I hope it won't take all the fun out of it for you.


----------



## whisper (Oct 1, 2009)

Ok victim, the winged monkeys have finally pickup up your package and are on their way. They assure me that you should receive it by tuesday...


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

*Big Reaper 2017: sign up &amp; discussion!*



dbruner said:


> I've missed this thread this week! Irma didn't get us too badly here, but I did not get power and internet back until this afternoon. I caught up on the reaper pics thread and now I will catch up here. I hope everyone in Irma's path is okay. So glad to be back!


We've missed you! So glad to see you made it through well, for the most part.



a_granger said:


> I just opened a case for lost package with USP today. I hope by Monday things will have sorted themselves out and your package will be safely set back on course. But if not, have no fear my victim you will be reaped even if a new box is requires.


Sorry that it hasn't come through yet. Let is know if we can help!


----------



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

_NormalLikeYou, 

Your message brought tears to my eyes! I always have so much fun doing the Big Reaper! This year Harvey had other plans for me. It really was a gut-wrenching decision for me on whether or not to drop out until I had the epiphany of using the internet! I was so worried your witch wouldn't make it at all. I was very surprised she did! And Ghouliet, oh Ghouliet! Isn't she wonderful?

Giggle Fairy_




NormalLikeYou said:


> I'm sure many of you saw this post by GiggleFairy in the sign up & discussion thread. I know many of you were moved by it. So imagine how much it touched me reading it tonight for the first time. We were her victim. I'm a puddle, ya'll. A blubbering puddle.
> 
> 
> "Dear Victim,
> ...


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

BR1MSTON3 said:


> Ok, package sent. Bethene I will get you the tracking number when i get home. My apologies to next year's victim cause I can't keep making these big boxes!! I swear I am going to get the box first next year and make things to fit it!


I have the same problem...


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

Kelloween said:


> I have the same problem...


Lol. It is like I go to the UPS store and I am always shocked at how much, but it is always because I make a bigger project and then need a big box!


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

BR1MSTON3 said:


> Lol. It is like I go to the UPS store and I am always shocked at how much, but it is always because I make a bigger project and then need a big box!


mine is because I can't see well so I HAVE to make stuff big to even know what it looks like..


----------



## HauntedDiva (Oct 1, 2009)

Crap. I missed the shipping deadline! Reapee I'm so sorry! I did not forget about you! Your package will be there soon. I'm sorry


----------



## hopelesslyinsane (Sep 6, 2013)

To my dear victim: I am so sorry that I am late! My gallbladder decided it doesn't like me anymore so I have been dealing with that and was not able to craft as often as I would have liked. However! I finally finished everything tonight and I'm going to be mailing your box tomorrow after class! I apologise both for missing the deadline and the excessive amount of packaging but I am nervous about one of the gifts getting there in one piece or it will make a huge mess. I hope you like your gifts as this is the first time I've made crafts for someone other than myself.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Just checked tracking. Someone in NV will be getting a surprise on Friday!


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Someone should be getting reaped today.


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

My Victim should be getting theirs today!


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

HauntedDiva said:


> Crap. I missed the shipping deadline! Reapee I'm so sorry! I did not forget about you! Your package will be there soon. I'm sorry


I love your Kitties in your picture.


----------



## CreepySpiders (Aug 4, 2010)

thanosstar said:


> In in in


Hi! Did you receive your reaping? I tried locating a post or acknowledgement and I couldn't.


----------

